# مقارنة بين المسيحية والاسلام ..



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*

التحزب  في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
الا ان حزب الله هم المفلحون. مجادلة 22                                   

المسيحية
أعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي: زنا عهارو نجاسة دعارة عبادة الأوثان سحر عداوة غيرة سخط تحزب .غل 5: 20 - 21

الإسلام
ومن يتولى الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فان حزب الله هم الغالبون. مائدة 56    

المسيحية
واما الذين هم من اهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للاثم فسخط وغضب وشدة وضيق. رومية2: 8​*


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*التواضع

الإسلام
كان لمحمد تسعة عشر خادما منهم أنس بن مالك والأصلع بن شريك وبلال بن رباح وعقبة بن عامر والمغيرة بن شعبة وعبد الله بن مسعود وغيرهم . وعن عبد الله بن مسعود نقرأ فى السيرة الحلبية "أن ابن مسعود كان مخصصا لحمل حذاء رسول الله فإذا قام ليمشى كان ابن مسعود يلبسه الحذاء وإذا جلس محمد كان ابن مسعود يحمل حذاءه بين ذراعيه حتى يقوم وكان يمشى بالعصا أمام الرسول وأما عقبه فكان صاحب بغلة رسول الله يهتم بها ويقودها في الأسفار.السيرة الحلبية ج3 ص 420 .

المسيحية
بل من اراد ان يكون فيكم عظيما فليكن لكم خادما .
ومن اراد ان يكون فيكم اولا فليكن لكم عبدا .متى 20: 26

الإسلام
عن أبى هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلعم: "أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة، وأول من ينشق عنه القبر ، وأنا أول شافع وأول مشفع". (صحيح مسلم 7/59) والبخاري 1524 .

المسيحية
كما ان ابن الانسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين متى 20 : 26-28.

الإسلام
عن المسور بن مخرمة ومروان قالا : خرج سول الله صلعم زمن الحديبية حتى إذا كانوا ببعض الطريق قال النبي صلعم أما الإسلام فأقبل ، وأما المال فلست منه في شئ ، ثم أن عروة جعل يرمق أصحاب النبى بعينيه قال : فوالله م تتخم رسول الله صلعم نخامة إلا وقعت فى كف رجل منهم فدلك بها وجهه وجلده، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم خفضوا أصواتهم عنده وما يحدون إليه النظر تعظيما له ، فرجع عروة إلى أصحابه فقال أى قوم ، والله لقد وفدت على الملوك ووفدت على قيصر وكسرى والنجاشى ، والله إن يتنخم نخامة إلا وقعت فى كف رجل منهم فدلك بها وجهه وجلده ، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا توضا كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم خفضوا أصواتهم عنده ، وما يحدون إليه النظر تعظيما له. (صحيح البخارى) 1192 . 


المسيحية
قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها .
ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها . يوحنا 13 : 4-9
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*الحلف في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
في حديث لمحمد انه قال: ان الله ينهاكم ان تحلفوا بآبائكم فمن كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو يصمت. صحيح مسلم 5-  80 باب النهى عن الحلف بغير الله.                        

المسيحية
لا تحلفوا البتة لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه... بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير . متى 5: 34- 37

الإسلام
والتين والزيتون وطور سنين وهذا البلد الآمين. التين 3

المسيحية
لا تحلفوا لا بالسماء ولا بالأرض ولا بقسم آخر. يعقوب 5: 12*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*السؤال في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام

تريدون ان تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل . البقرة 108
عن جابر: ما نزلت آية المتلاعنين الا لكثرة السؤال. حديث أخرجه البذار بإسناد جيد أحياء علوم الدين 3- 163

المسيحية
اسألوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم .متى 7: 7
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*لتأكد من صحة الأمور
الإسلام
وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه. الحشر 7.

المسيحية
امتحنوا كل شيء تمسكوا بالحسن. ا تس 5: 21

الإسلام
رسول الله وخاتم النبيين. أحزاب 40

المسيحية
أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لان أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم . 1 يو 4: 1 - 3​*


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*الخطأ في الإسلام والمسيحية
الإسلام
ليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به. الأحزاب 5.                        

المسيحية
كل واحد منا سيعطي عن نفسه حسابا لله. رو 14: 12- 15*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*العلاقات
في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
لا يتخذ المؤمنين الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين. آل عمران 28

المسيحية
ان قال أحد أني احب الله وابغض أخاه فهو كاذب . لان من لا يحب أخاه الذي أبصره ، كيف يقدر ان يحب الله الذي لم يبصره ؟ )1 يو 4: 17-21.

الإسلام
المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحتقره... دم المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه. صحيح مسلم 8: 11                          

المسيحية
اذ أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فآي اجر لكم أليس العشارون يفعلون ذلك وان سلمتم على إخوانكم فقط فآي فضل تصنعون. متى5:46 – 48

الإسلام
فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرام اقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم. توبة 5


المسيحية
عيشوا بسلام واله المحبة والسلام سيكون معكم. 2 كو 13: 11

الإسلام
فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم.بقرة 194   

المسيحية
كل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم.متى 7:12

الإسلام
ادفع بالتي هي احسن. مؤمنون 96 فصلت 34                       

المسيحية
وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركا والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج. اع 2 : 44

الإسلام
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء. الممتحنة 1  

المسيحية
أيها الأحباء لنحب... لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة1 يو 4: 7 - 8
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*السجود في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
وإذا قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لادم.بقرة 34

المسيحية
للرب وحده تسجد. متى4: 10
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*السرقة في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
قال رسول الله من قتل قتيل عليه بينه فله سلبه. صحيح مسلم باب الجهاد5: 148   

المسيحية
لا تسرق. مر 10: 19 لو 8: 2متى 19: 18

*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*العلماء في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء. فاطر 28

المسيحية
اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء 1كو 1: 27
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*المال في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا. الكهف 46

المسيحية
المال اصل لكل الشرور الذي اذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الأيمان وطغوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة.1 تي 6: 10

الإسلام
ووجدك عائلا فأغنى. الضحى 8         

المسيحية
لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال. لو16: 13

الإسلام
وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها. فتح 20

المسيحية
خبزنا كفانا اعطنا اليوم. متى16: 11*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*قل الله أحد

الإسلام
قل إنما يوحي آلي إنما ألهكم اله واحد. الأنبياء 108, 

المسيحية
آنت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل, والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون. يعقوب3: 19 - 20*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*قتال الملائكة
الإسلام
إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ ‏ ‏. ال عمران 124.

المسيحية
أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة. متى 26:53
*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*التجربة في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
لنبلوكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين. محمد 30 
المسيحية
لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية ولكن الله آمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون. 1كو 10: 13

الإسلام
ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة والينا ترجعون. الأنبياء 35
المسيحية
يعلم الرب ان ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة 2بظ 9:2 

الإسلام
ما أتصاب من مصيبة ألا بآذن الله. التغابن11
المسيحية
لا يقل أحد إذا جرب اني اجرب من قبل الله لان الله غير مجرب أحد بالشرور. يع 1: 17 .*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*الحرب في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
كتب عليكم القتال. بقرة 216
المسيحية
لا تقتل. متى 5: 21.  مز 9:9

الإسلام
في حديث لمحمد انه قال: أمرت ان أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله واني رسول الله فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني أموالهم ودمائهم. راجع صحيح مسلم باب أمرت ان أقاتل الناس
المسيحية
واما ثمر الرو ح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان. غلاطية 5: 22

الإسلام
قال هل عسيتم ان كتب عليكم القتال الا تقاتلوا. بقرة 246
المسيحية
من أين الحروب والخصومات بينكم أليست من هنا من لذاتكم المحاربة في أعضائكم, تشتهون ولستم تمتلكون تقتلون وتحسدون ولستم تقدرون ان تنالوا تخاصمون وتحاربون , ولستم تمتلكون لأنكم لا تطلبون, تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون رديا. 44و: يعقوب 4: 1-4

الإسلام
فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم. التوبة 5.
المسيحية
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لوقا : 13:34.

الإسلام
قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين - التوبة 14. 
المسيحية
لا تجازوا احدا عن شر بشر. رومية 12 : 17.
لايغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير . رومية 12 : 21.

الإسلام
فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم . - محمد 4. 
المسيحية
فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه. وان عطش فاسقه. لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه. رومية 12 : 20 . 

الإسلام
وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون الأنفال 60.
المسيحية
سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك . واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم .باركوا لاعنيكم .احسنوا الى مبغضيكم .وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم . لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات .فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين . لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم .اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك . وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون .أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا . الانجيل المقدس بحسب حرف الانجيلي البشير متى  .

الإسلام
يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال. أنفال 65 
المسيحية
هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم. يوحنا 15: 12*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*قوامة الرجال على النساء

الإسلام
الرجال قوامون على النساء. نساء 34     
المسيحية
ليس عبد ولا حر ليس ذكر وأنثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع. غل 3: 28

الإسلام
ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمنوا ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك. بقرة 221 
المسيحية
   ان كان اخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل.1 كو 7: 12 - 14

الإسلام
والمحصنات من النساء الا ما ملكت أيمانهم. نساء 24 مؤمنون 5 - 6 أحزاب 52    
المسيحية
كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء الأطعمة للجوف والجوف للأطعمة والله سيبيد هذا وتلك ولكن الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد. 1 كو 6: 12 - 13

الإسلام
وقرن في بيوتكم . الاحزاب 33 
لا تسافر المرأة مسيرة ثلاثة ايام الا مع ذو محرم. التاج 2 و301          
المسيحية
وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه.متى 27: 55
وعلى إثر ذلك كان يسير في كل مدينة وقرية يكرز ويبشر بملكوت الله ومعه الاثنا عشر (تلميذا) وبعض النساء … (لو 1:8-3 ، متى 55:27-56)

الاسلام
فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع (نساء 3) . 
المسيحية    
من البدء خلقهما ذكر وأنثى … فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان (متى 3:19-10) .


الاسلام 
واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن (نساء 34) .
المسيحية
 وكذلك أنتم أيها الرجال ساكنوهن على مقتضى العقل لكون الإناء النسوي هو الأضعف وأكرموهن كالوارثات معكم نعمة الحياة (1بط 8:3) .
أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة ، وأسلم نفسه لأجلها … كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم .  من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه (افسس 22:5-23) .*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*كيفية الدعوة في الإسلام والمسيحية

الإسلام
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله. أنفال 39
المسيحية
من لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت أو تلك المدينة وانفضوا غبار أرجلكم. متى 10: 14- 15

الإسلام
وانذر عشيرتك الأقربين. الشعراء 214
المسيحية
   اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس متى 28: 19

الإسلام
عن أبي هريرة قال لما توفي رسول الله وكان أبو بكر وكفر من كفر من العرب فقال عمر كيف تقاتل الناس وقد قال رسول الله أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن قالها فقد عصم مني ماله ونفسه - البخارى  1312.
عن أبي موسى قال جاء رجل إلى النبي فقال الرجل يقاتل حمية ويقاتل شجاعة ويقاتل رياء فأي ذلك في سبيل الله قال من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا فهو في سبيل الله - البخارى 6904. 
المسيحية
واية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا الى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم .ولكن اعلموا هذا انه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله . لوقا 10: 11 .  

الإسلام
كنتم خير آمة أخرجت للناس. آل عمران 110
المسيحية
اما الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطان ان يصيروا أولاد الله المؤمنون باسمه الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله. يو 1: 12- 13.*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*معاملة الإسلام والمسيحية للزوجة

الإسلام
فأنكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلث ورباع. نساء3
المسيحية
ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى... ويكون الاثنين جسدا واحدا إذ ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد, فالذي يجمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان متى 19: 4- 6
ليكن لكل واحد امرأته.1 كو 7: 2

الإسلام
لا جناح عليكم ان طلقتم النساء. بقرة 236
المسيحية
من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وأنثى خلقهما الله . مر 10: 6.
من طلق امرأته الا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزني. متى5 : 32- 33

الإسلام
الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهم مائة جلدة. نور2
المسيحية
من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمها أولا بحجر . يو 7: 8 

الإسلام
واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فان أطعنكم نساء 34
المسيحية
أيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن. كو 9: 3
أيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لأجلها.  افسس 5: 25

الإسلام
وأذ تقول للذي انعم الله عليه وانعمت علي امسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحق ان تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج إعيائهم. أحزاب 36                                      
عن ابي الزبير قال: سمعت جابر يقول: قال رسول الله إذا أحدكم أعجبته المرأة فوقعت في قلبه فليعمد إلي امرأته فليواقعها فان ذلك يرد ما في نفسه. صحيح مسلم4: 13 باب النكاح
المسيحية
من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه متى 5: 28
لا تشتهي امرأة قريبك. خر20: 17

الإسلام
عن عائشة قالت جاءت امرأة رفاعة الى النبي فقالت: كنت عند رفاعة فطلقني فبت طلاقي فتزوجني عبد الرحمن بن الزبير وانا معه مثل هدبة الثوب, فتبسم رسول الله فقال: أتريدين ان ترجعي إلى رفاعة لا حتى تذوقي عسيلته ويذوق عسيلتك. صحيح مسلم 4: 154
المسيحية
ومن تزوج مطلقة فانه يزني. متى5 : 32- 33

الإسلام
عن ابو هريرة قال: قال رسول الله: الله كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنا لا محالة. حديث رواه مسلم والبخاري في الصحيح باب القدر.        
المسيحية
لا تزني يقول الرب. متى 5: 27*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*النقاب والجلباب

الإسلام
وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا ‏ ‏. النور 31.

المسيحية
وكذلك ان النساء يزيّنّ ذواتهنّ بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لآلىء او ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة.1 تي 2 : 9 – 10.*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*الصلب
الإسلام
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم . النساء 157.

المسيحية
هذا اخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبايدي اثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. اعمال 2:23*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*متفرقات
الإسلام
من الا يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين. آل عمران 85                  
المسيحية
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب بي. يو14: 6

الإسلام
ان الدين عند الله هو الإسلام. آل عمران 19                        
المسيحية
ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. اع 4:12   ( عن المسيح )

الإسلام 
ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا. آل عمران 169
المسيحية
ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه. لو 9: 25

الإسلام
ولقد كتبنا  في الزبور من بعد الذكر ان الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحين. أنبياء 105   
المسيحية
يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات ... وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض. 2بط 3 : 10

الإسلام
في حديث لمحمد انه قال جاء الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريب. راجع صحيح مسلم والبخاري باب جاء الإسلام غريبز                              
المسيحية
على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. متى 16: 19

الإسلام
الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم اعظم درجة عند الله. توبة 20 
المسيحية
وان أطعمت كل أموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى يحترق وليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا.1 كو 13: 3

الإسلام
….. محمد ….  رسول الله وخاتم النبيين. أحزاب 40                     
المسيحية
احترز. من الأنبياء الكذبة متى7: 15

الإسلام
من كفر بالله من بعد أيمانه الا من اكره وقلبه مطمئن بالأيمان. نحل 106  
المسيحية
من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟ اشده أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف؟ رو 8: 35 – 36

الإسلام
لا نكلف نفسا الا وسعها. أنعام 152 أعراف 42 بقرة 286 و233 
المسيحية
فقال له يسوع تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك . هذه هي الوصية الاولى والعظمى> متى 22 : 36-38..

الإسلام
وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا ‏ ‏فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي ‏ ‏حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ . الحجرات 9 .
المسيحية
وان اخطأ اليك اخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما .ان سمع منك فقد ربحت اخاك . وان لم يسمع فخذ معك ايضا واحدا او اثنين لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين او ثلاثة 
وان لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة .وان لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار  متى 18 : 15- 17 

الإسلام
يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ ‏ ‏.المائدة 4  
المسيحية
 ايها الزناة والزواني أما تعلمون ان محبة العالم عداوة للّه.فمن اراد ان يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا للّه. يعقوب 4 :4 
لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب لان كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم.والعالم يمضي وشهوته واما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد و 1 يوحنا 2 : 15 .

الإسلام
الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ ‏ ‏ ‏.المائدة 5
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ . المائدة 87. 
المسيحية
اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية. يوحنا 6: 27*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*ما بين آمنة ومريم

وروى الطبري وابن الجوزي عن بريدة قال: أن محمد مر بقبر أمه فتوضأ وصلى ركعتين ثم بكى فبكى الناس لبكائه ثم انصرف إليهم فقالوا ما أبكاك؟  قال مررت بقبر أمي فصليت ركعتين ثم استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لها فجزرت جزراً فأبكاني ثم دعى براحلته فركبها فما سار إلا هنيهة حتى قامت الناقة لثقل الوحي فنزلت ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى. راجع أسباب النزول في هامش تفسير الجلالين . والسيرة لابن كثير 1/236-237.
عاشت وماتت امنه ام محمد على الشرك والضلال .
وعاشت وماتت ام المسيح على الطهارة والاصطفاء الإلهي . 
وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين.آل عمران 42 .
وأني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم فتقبلها ربها بقبولاً حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا.آل عمران 36. 
سؤال : لماذا لم يطهر الله آمنة ام افضل الأنبياء بحسب الزعم الإسلامي، كما طهر مريم ؟.
الا يدل هذا التطهير والاصطفاء الإلهي لمريم على قداسة وأهمية المولد منها ؟. 
قال الطبري  في تفسيره لقوله : {وطهرك} يعني: طهر دينك من الريب والأدناس التي في أديان نساء بني آدم. واصطفاك على نساء العالمين}  يعني: اختارك على نساء العالمين في زمانك بطاعتك إياه, ففضلك عليهم. راجع تفسير الطبري في شرحه لاية سورة العمران42.
عن عمرو بن الحارث, أن أبا زياد الحميري حدثه, أنه سمع عمار بن سعد يقول: قال رسول الله: "فضلت خديجة على نساء أمتي كما فضلت مريم على نساء العالمين" وبمثل الذي قلنا في معنى قوله: {وطهرك} أنه وطهر دينك من الدنس والريب, قال مجاهد. وكانت الملائكة فيما ذكر ابن إسحاق تقول ذلك لمريم شفاها. راجع تفسير الطبري في شرحه لآية ال عمران 42. 
وقال القرطبي في شرحه لآية سورة ال عمران 42:
وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ. أي اختارك .
(وطهرك) من سائر الأدناس من الحيض والنفاس وغيرهما, واصطفاك لولادة عيسى.
‏وكرر الاصطفاء لأن معنى الأول الاصطفاء لعبادته, ومعنى الثاني لولادة عيسى.
‏وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ ‏العالمين. ‏يعني: "على نساء العالمين" أجمع إلى يوم الصـور, وهو الصحـيح . راجع تفسير القرطبي في شرحه لآية سورة ال عمران 42.
وروي من طرق صحـيحة عن محمد أنه قال فيما رواه عنه أبو هريرة: (سيدة نساء أهـل الجنة بعد مريم فاطمة وخديجة).
وقال القرطبي: فظاهر القرآن والأحاديث يقتضي أن مريم أفضل من جميع نساء العالم من حواء إلى آخر امرأة تقوم عليها الساعة; فإن الملائكة قد بلغتها الوحي عن الله عز وجل بالتكليف والإخبار والبشارة كما بلغت سائر الأنبياء; فهي إذا نبية والنبي أفضل من الولي فهي أفضل من كل النساء: الأولين والآخرين مطلقا. راجع تفسير القرطبي في شرحه لاية سورة ال عمران. 42.
وهذا حديث حسـن يرفع الإشكال. وقد خص الله مريم بما لم يؤته أحدا من النساء; وذلك أن روج القدس كلمها وظهر لها ونفخ في درعها ودنا منها للنفخة; فليس هذا لأحد من النساء.
وصدقت بكلمات ربها ولم تسأل آية عندما بشرت كما سأل زكريا صلى الله عليه وسلم من الآية; ولذلك سماها الله في تنزيله صديقة فقال: "وأمه صديقة" [المائدة: 75].
وقال: "وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين" . التحريم: 12 فشهد لها بالصديقة وشهد لها بالتصديق لكلمات البشرى وشهد لها بالقنوت.
وإنما بشر زكريا بغلام فلحظ إلى كبر سنه وعقامة رحم امرأته فقال: أنى يكون لي غلام وامرأتي عاقر; فسأل آية; وبشرت مريم بالغلام فلحظت أنها بكر ولم يمسسها بشر فقيل لها: "كذلك قال ربك" مريم: 21فاقتصرت على ذلك, وصدقت بكلمات ربها ولم تسأل آية ممن يعلم كنة هذا الأمر, ومن لامرأة في جميع نساء العالمين من بنات آدم ما لها من هذه المناقب.
ولذلك روي أنها سبقت السابقين مع الرسل إلى الجنة; جاء في الخبر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لو أقسمت لبررت لا يدخل الجنة قبل سابقي أمتي إلا بضعة عشر رجلا منهم إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وموسى وعيسى ومريم ابنة عمران). راجع تفسير القرطبي في شرحه لاية سورة ال عمران 42. 
سؤال : هل اصطفاء وتطهير وتفضيل مريم على نساء العالمين يرجع لشخص مريم ام للمولود منها(كلمة الله الملقاة لها) ؟. 
لماذا لم يصطفى الله امنه ام افضل خلق الله كما يزعم المتخرصين ؟ لماذا تركها تموت على الشرك والضلال وعبادة الأوثان؟. 
هل لان المولود منها إنسان عادي  كباقي الناس ؟.
اذا فالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم هو ثمرة ختام الذرية المصطفاة على العالمين ، انه مسك الختام .
سؤال : هل يستوي الذي ينتمي للنسب المشرك : { ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى  من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم} توبة 113. مع صاحب النسب الذي اصطفاه الله على العالمين : ( ان الله اصطفى آدم ونوح وال إبراهيم وال عمران على العالمين : ذرية بعضها من بعض ) ال عمران 33 ؟؟؟؟ّّ !!.

وهل تستوي بحال من الأحوال التي عاشت وماتت على الشرك والضلال. مع التي عاشت وماتت على الطهارة والقداسة والاصطفاء الإلهي ؟؟؟ . 
وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين.آل عمران 42 .*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*ما بين نسب محمد والمسيح

نسب محمد
رغم كثرة أحاديث 
تفضيل النبي ونسبه ، الواردة في كتب السير 
والأحاديث. 
رغم هذا ، فلقد دلت الآثار الإسلامية الصحية ان نبي الإسلام قد استفحل الشرك في نسبه وفي بداية حياته صلوات الله عليه وسلم ، وفي عشيرته. 

في شرك نسبه :
الله (نبي الإسلام) من عائلة مشركة عبادة للأوثان. ولد محمد بن عبد
هذا ما قد اشار اليه القران في قوله : (ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى.) التوبة 113.
وروى الطبري وابن الجوزي عن بريدة قال: أن محمد مر بقبر أمه فتوضأ وصلى ركعتين ثم بكى فبكى الناس لبكائه ثم انصرف إليهم فقالوا ما أبكاك؟  قال مررت بقبر أمي فصليت ركعتين ثم استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لها فجزرت جزراً فأبكاني ثم دعى براحلته فركبها فما سار إلا هنيهة حتى قامت الناقة لثقل الوحي فنزلت ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى.
قال الحافظ بن حجر: يحتمل أن يكون لنزول الآية أسباب: متقدم هو أمر أبي طالب، ومتأخر هو أمر آمنة.  راجع أسباب النزول في هامش تفسير الجلالين . راجع ايضا السيرة لابن كثير 1/236-237.
لاستغفرن لأبي 
عن قتادة:  قال رسول الله: لاستغفرن لأبي كما استغفر إبراهيم لأبيه.  
روى الطبري بسنده عنه قال: ذكر لنا أن رجالاً من أصحاب الرسول قالوا يا نبي الله إن من آبائنا من كان يحسن الجوار ويصل الأرحام ويوفي بالذمم أفلا تستغفر لهم فقال محمد بلى والله لاستغفرن لأبي كما استغفر إبراهيم لأبيه فنزلت ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ثم اعتذر الله عن إبراهيم حسب قولهم فقال{وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعده وعدها إياه}. راجع أسباب النزول للسيوطى  بهامش الجلالين.أسباب نزول الاية114 من سورة التوبة. 
وروى صحيح مسلم عن أبي بكر بن شيبة... عن أنس بن مالك أن رجلاً قال يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال: في النار فلما قفا دعاه النبي فقال له : إن أبي وأباك في النار.
سأل إعرابي النبي قائلاً: أين أباك يا رسول الله؟ قال: حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فبشره بالنار. راجع السيرة لابن كثير 1/236-237.
وقال البيهقي في كتابه دلائل النبوة "وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجده (وأعمامه) بهذه الصفة في الآخرة،وقد كانوا يعبدون الوثن. راجع السيرة لابن كثير 238:1.  
أخرج مسلم عن ثابت، عن أنس انّرجلاً قال: يا رسول اللّه أين أبي؟ قال في النار ، فلما قفّى، دعاه فقال: إنّ أبي وأباك في النار. موسوعة الفقه الاِسلامي: 5|183 ـ 187.
 (594) عن أبي هريرة: زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر اُمّه فبكى وابكى من حوله، فقال: «استأذنت ربّي في أن استغفر لها فلم يوذن لي، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فاذن لي، فزورا القبور، فانّها تذكر الموت» .صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي 7: 46.
ومن الروايات التي تؤكد شرك نسبة محمد رواية ذكرها محمد حسين هيكل في كتابه حياة محمد ص99-100 وأيضاً محمد رضا في كتابه محمد رسول الله ص14-15 والسيرة النبوية لابن هشام مجلد1 ص167- 168: " لما أحس عبد المطلب (جد محمد) قلة من حوله نذر لو ولد له عشرة بنين لسوف يقدم-أحدهم للآلهة. أي ينحر أحدهم للإله  فحدث أن ولد له عشرة بنين فأراد أن يوفي بنذره فاقترع بين أبناءه فوقعت القرعة على أصغرهم، وهو عبد الله (أبو محمد) فأخذ عبد المطلب الصبي لينحره، لكن قريش طلبت منه أن لا يفعل هذا فسأل عبد المطلب ماذا يفعل لكي ترضى الآلهة، فتشاور القوم ثم استقر رأيهم للذهاب إلى عرافة بيثرب لها في مثل هذه الأمور رأي. "راجع : حياة محمد ص99-100 وأيضاً محمد رضا في كتابه محمد رسول الله ص14-15 والسيرة النبوية لابن هشام مجلد1 ص167-168
أخرج مسلم في صحيحه، عن عبد اللّه بن الحارث بن نوفل، عن العباس ابن عبد المطلب، انّه قال: يا رسول اللّه، هل نفعتَ أبا طالب بشيء فانّه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك. قال: نعم، هو في ضحضاح من نار ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الاَسفل من النار.صحيح مسلم: 1|134ـ 135، باب شفاعة النبي .
جاء في كتاب أسباب النزول للنيسابوري ، وللسيوطي بهامش تفسير الجلالين: أخبرني شعيب عن الزهري عن سعيد ابن المسيب عن أبيه قال لما حضر أبا طالب الوفاة دخل عليه رسول الله وعنده أبو جهل وعبد الله بن أبي أمية فقال أي عم قل معي لا إله إلا الله أحاج لك بها عند الله فقال أبو جهل وابن أبي أمية يا أبا طالب أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ولم يزالا يكلمانه حتى قال آخر شيء كلمهم به على ملة عبد المطلب فقال النبي (ص)  لا استغفرن لك ما لم تؤمن، فنزلت { ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى  من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم} توبة 113. رواه البخاري عن إسحاق ابن إبراهيم عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن الزهري. ورواه مسلم عن حرملة عن ابن وهب عن يونس كلاهما عن الزهري.  راجع أسباب النزول للنيسابوري والسيوطي في شرحه لسبب نزول الآية 113 من سورة التوبة).
ملاحظة:أبو جهل هو عم محمد أخو أبيه واسمه عبد العزة بن عبد المطلب وكنيته أبو لهب .
كان  أبو لهب من أشد الناس كراهية  وعداء لابن أخيه محمد ولقد  اعتبره المسلمون  رأس الكفر والشرك. راجع السيرة لابن كثير 1/46.
ولقد ذكرت السيرة النبوية  أن أعمامه صلعم اثنا عشر عم لم يسلم منهم إلا حمزة والعباس .  وقيل أيضا:  أما عماته صلعم  وقد كانا  ست هن أم حكم وعاتكة  وبرة  و أروى واميمة  وصفية وهي آم الزبير بن العوام ؛ولم يسلم من عماته ألا صفية أم الزبير بن العوام. راجع السيرة الحلبية 3/333 .
روى البخاري عن العباس بن عبد المطلب قال: قلت للنبي: ما أغنيت عن عمك فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك قال: هو في ضحضاح من نار ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل. رواه مسلم في صحيحة عن طريق عبد الملك بن عميرة وأخرجاه في الصحيحين عن أبي سعيد، أنه سمع النبي صلعم وذكر عنده عمه فقال " لعله تنفعه شفا عتي يوم القيامة، فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار يبلغ كعبيه يصل منه دماغه". وفي رواية "تغلي منه أم دماغه". راجع السيرة لابن كثير 128:2.
وروى مسلم، عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة، عن عفان، عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أبي عثمان، عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله صلعم قال: "أهون أهل النار عذاباً أبو طالب، منتعل بنعلين من نار يغلي منهما دماغه". راجع السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/127-129.
وقال أبو داود الطيالسي: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي إسحاق، سمعت ناجية بن كعب يقول: سمعت علياً يقول: لما توفي أبي أتيت رسول الله صلعم فقلت: إن عمك قد توفى. فقال: "أذهب فواره" فقلت: إنه مات مشركاً، فقال: "أذهب فواره ولا تحدثن شيئاً حتى تأتى". ففعلت فأتيته، فأمرني أن أغتسل. ورواه النسائي  ورواه  أبو داود  من حديث سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن ناجية، عن علي: لما مات أبو طالب قلت: يا رسول الله إن عمك الشيخ الضال قد مات، فمن يواريه؟ قال: "أذهب فوار أباك ولا تحدثن شيئاً حتى تأتيني. فأتيته فأمرني فاغتسلت . راجع السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/127-129.
وقال البيهقي في كتابه دلائل النبوة "وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجده (وأعمامه) بهذه الصفة في الآخرة،وقد كانوا يعبدون الوثن. راجع السيرة لابن كثير 238:1.  
عن أبو هريرة: قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية " وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين" دعى رسول الله صلعم قريشاً فعم وخص. فقال: "يا معشر قريش أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار، يا معشر بني كعب أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار، يا معشر بني هاشم أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار، يا معشر بني عبد المطلب أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار، يا فاطمة بنت محمد أتقذى نفسك من النار، فإني والله لا أملك لكم من الله شيئا . رواه  مسلم .
عن عائشة . قالت: لما نزل {,أنذر عشيرتك الأقربين} قام رسول الله صلعم فقال: "يا فاطمة بنت محمد، يا صفية بنت عبد المطلب، لا أملك لكم من الإله شيئاً، سلوني من مالي ما شئتم". ورواه مسلم أيضاً. راجع السيرة لابن كثير 1/456-461.
أخرج أحمد وعبد بن حميد والبخاري ومسلم والترمذي وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم وابن مردويه والبيهقي في شعب الاِيمان وفي الدلائل عن أبي هريرة قال لما نزلت هذه الآية : وأنذر عشيرتك الاَقربين ، دعا رسول الله قريشاً وعم وخص ، فقال :  يا معشر قريش أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار فإني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً . يا معشر بني كعب بن لؤي أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار، فإني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً . يا معشر بني قصي أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار ، فإني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً . يا معشر بني عبد مناف أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار ، فإني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً . يا بني عبد المطلب أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار ، فإني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً . يا فاطمة بنت محمد أنقذي نفسك من النار ، فإني لا أملك لك ضراً ولا نفعاً ... . المنثور للسيوطي  ج 5 ص 95 و صفحة 96 و 97. مسند أحمد ج 2 ص 333. البخاري  ج 7 ص 203 ورواه في ج 4 ص 202 وروى نحوه أحمد في ج 1 ص290 وص 295 وص 206 وص 207 وج 3 ص 9 وص 50 وص 55 والحاكم في ج 4 ص582 والبيهقي في البعث والنشور ص 59 والذهبي في تاريخ الاِسلام ج 1 ص 234  ابن الاَثير في النهاية ج 3 ص 13. البخاري باب قصة أبي طالب  ج 4 ص 247 ورواه في ج 7 ص 121 وص 203 ورواه مسلم ج 1 ص 135 ورواه أحمد في ج 1 ص 206 و207 و210 وج 3 ص 50 و 55 ـ 
جميعها شواهد صحيحة تبين  بشكل لا يقبل أدنى شك  ان النبي صلوات الله عليه وسلم كان ينتمي لنسبا قد استفحل الشرك في أفراده  من إصبع القدم وحتى قمة الرأس .
نبي الإسلام . فماذا عن نسب مسيح الله ؟. هذا ما جاء عن نسب

نسب المسيح المعجز في القران
المسيح بذاته وبواسطة أمه ، هو ختامة الذرية المصطفاة على العالمين بدون استثناء .
يفتتح القران قصص المسيح بقوله : ( ان الله اصطفى آدم ونوح وال إبراهيم وال عمران على العالمين : ذرية بعضها من بعض ) ال عمران 33 .
فسره البيضاوي ان الله اصطفاهم بالرسالة والخصائص الروحانية والجسمانية ، ولذلك قووا على ما لم يقو عليه غيرهم ، لما أوجب طاعة الرسل ؛  وبين انها الجلبة لمحبه الله . وعقب ذلك ببيان مناقبهم تحريضا عليها. وبه استدل على فضلهم على الملائكة . وال عمران موسى وهارون ابنا عمران بن يصهر بن قاهث ، بن لاوي ، بن يعقوب . وعيسى وامه مريم بنت عمران ، بن ماثان، بن اسعاذا ، بن ابيود ، بن يورن ، بن زربابل ، بن سالثان ، بن يوحنا ، بن اوشا ، بن اموزن ، بن مشكي ، بن حارفار ، بن احاد ، بن يوتام ، بن عزريا ، بن يورام ، بن ساقط، بن ايشا ، بن راحبعيم ، بن سليمان ، بن داود،  ……بن فارض، بن يهوذا ، بن يعقوب عليه السلام . وكان بين العمرانين الف وثمانمائة سنة ). 
قال الجلالين في تفسيره للآية : ان الله أصفاهم وجعل الأنبياء من نسلهم 
عن الحسن في قوله: {إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم} إلى قوله: {والله سميع عليم} قال: فضلهم الله على العالمين بالنبوة على الناس كلهم كانوا هم الأنبياء الأتقياء المطيعين لربهم. راجع تفسير الطبري في شرحه لآية 33 من ال عمران.
وقال القرطبي في تفسيره للآية: آل عمران آل إبراهيم; كما قال: "ذرية بعضها من بعض وقيل: المراد عيسى, لأن أمه ابنة عمران. وقيل: نفسه كما ذكرنا. قال مقاتل: هو عمران أبو موسى وهارون, وهو عمران بن يصهر لن فاهاث بن لاوى بن يعقوب. وقال الكلبي: هو عمران أبو مريم, وهو من ولد سليمان عليه السلام. وحكى السهيلي: عمران بن ماتان, وامرأته حنة (بالنون). وخص هؤلاء بالذكر من بين الأنبياء لأن الأنبياء والرسل بقضهم وقضيضهم من نسلهم. وقيل "على العالمين": أي على جميع الخلق كلهم إلى يوم الصور, وذلك أن هؤلاء رسل وأنبياء فهم صفوة الخلق. راجع تفسير  القرطبي في تفسيره للاية ال 3.
فالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم هو ثمرة وختام الذرية المصطفاة على العالمين: أولا بنسبه المصطفى على العالمين . وثانيا بأمه المفضلة على نساء العالمين  : ( ان الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين) ال عمران 42 ؛ ثم بذاته لانه ختامها ، ومسك الختام: ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب ، وقفينا من بعده بالرسل ، واتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ) البقرة 87، 
حتى تفضيل الله لبني إسرائيل :  ( يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم ، واني فضلتكم على العالمين ) البقرة 47، 122) 
كان بسبب المسيح ، ولاجله ، لانهم بعد المسيح صاروا (شر البرية ) البينة 6 .  
فقبل المسيح فضل الله بني إسرائيل على العالمين ؛ وفي بني إسرائيل فضل ال عمران ، ومريم بنت عمران على المفضلين في العالمين . 
فالمسيح،  في نسبه ، ذروة الفضل في العالمين ، بنص القران القاطع فهو اية الله في خلقه وبنسبه المعجز .
سؤال : بصدق وأمانة وشجاعة هل يستوي نسب النبي من هذه الجهة مع نسب المسيح ؟ هل يستوي ال عبد المطلب مع ال عمران رضوان الله عليهم ؟ . 
سؤال : هل يستوي النسب الذي قيل في : (ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى.) التوبة 113.
مع النسب الذي قيل في : ( ان الله اصطفى آدم ونوح وال إبراهيم وال عمران على العالمين : ذرية بعضها من بعض ) ال عمران 33 ؟؟ .
أي النسبيين افضل ان كنتم مؤمنون ؟ أي النسبيين يمكن ان يفاخر به ؟.*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*ما بين أقوال وتعاليم محمد والمسيح
كما تميزت شخصية ورسالة المسيح في كل شيء صالح على العالمين وعلى الرسائل أجمعين .
هكذا أيضا امتازت وتميزت تعاليم المسيح، التي نسب إليها ومع شديد الآسف تهمة التحريف زورا وبهتانا  .
انظر أخي القارئ هداك الله ورعاك من شر إبليس واتباعه الذين غووا ، فاغووا كثيرون معهم .
انظر ا يا أخي بأم عينك ماذا حوا من تعاليم الكتاب الذي نسب إليه التحريف. وماذا حوا من تعاليم الكتاب الذي نسب إليه الحفظ الإلهي ؟. 
انظر واحكم بضميرك الحي ، ان كنت لا تخاف في الله لومة لائم .*​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*

ليت كل انسان يفتح قلبه ويقبل الواقع .. الحقيقة .. ماهى الا المسيح .. 

من يقتل من يكذب من يزنى من يخالف تعاليم الرب .. هل هو الحق ..؟؟؟ ام المسيح هو الحق ؟؟

فكر وفكر حتى تجد الخلاص , فاذا تريد ان تدخل الملكوت (الحياة الابدية ) فانك ستحتاج للمسيح .. *​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*انتظر ردكم الكريم ... *​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

هو ده اعتقداتى وهو ان الانسان المسلم ... بنسى كل الحقائق وممكن يمسك فى شئ واحد وينسى
اصل الموضوع ... وهى دى طبعا الطريقة الاسلامية فى التهرب ...


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*هو ده اعتقداتى وهو ان الانسان المسلم ... بنسى كل الحقائق وممكن يمسك فى شئ واحد وينسى
اصل الموضوع ... وهى دى طبعا الطريقة الاسلامية فى التهرب ...*​


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*خطية داوود تكلمنا فيها مرارا و تكرار 
وكالعادة كل مسلم جديد يدخل و يكرر المواضيع 
الكتاب المقدس يقول " الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة "
لا يوجد انسان على وجة الارض و في كل الازمان بلا خطية الا شخص السيد المسيح  
وهو قال " من منكم يبكتني على خطية " 
داوود يا سيادة الفاضل اخطىء نعم 
زنى مع امراة اوريا الحثي و جعلة في الصفوف الامامية في الجيش وقتل 
ولكن 
عندما سمع صوت الرب في شخص نثنائيل رجع و ندم 
يكفي يا سيادة الفاضل انة ظل نادما طوال ايام حياتة بعد ذلك 
وكتب سفر المزامير قيثارة داوود في محبة الالة و الحب الالهي 
وقال مقولتةةالشهيرة دوما "" خطيئتي امامي في كل حين """
وظل داوود بارا في حياتة بعد ذلك و سفر المزامير في الحب الالهي يشهد على ذلك 
اما كون انك تقول انة صام لابنة فقط فهذا رايك انت وحدك 
و ما العيب في انة يسامح شخص ؟؟؟؟ ما العيب يا سيد ؟؟؟
داوود ندم على فعلة عملها طوال حياتة 
ولكن هناك من سرق و قتل و زنى و ذبح و شق عواجز و قتل من ترضع طفلها و لم يندم بل قال انة اشرف الخلق 


اما كون ان سيادتك تقول ان سليمان كان يعبد الاوثان 
فهذة فترة من حياتة و ضل فيها عن الرب و كان يبني تماثيل لمحبوبية من النساء نعم 
ولكن لو قرات حياتة في الكتاب المقدس و ماذا قال بعد ذلك ستعرف انة ندم و قال بمعناة ان العالم لا يساوي شيئا و رجع و كتب كثيرا في الحب الالهي 
ولكن عجبا 
من فضلك استشهد بنصوص من الكتاب و لا تتكلم بطريقة عائمة من فضلك 
عجبا انك تقول انة كان يعبد اوثان   ممكن تاتي بالنص من الكتاب من فضلك ؟؟
وحتى و لو انة ضل فترة من حياتة 
زي ما قلت لسيادتك قول الكتاب "" الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة """
ثم حتى لو كلام سيادتك صحيح 
الم يكن محمدا ضالا 
كل الصحابة الم يكونوا عابدين للاصنام و الاوثان 
كل من دخل في اسلامك من اوائل المسلمين الم يكونوا عابدين للاصنام امثال اللات و عزة 

الرب يبارك الجميع *​


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو من اخوتي عدم التطرق الى الاسلاميات عمدا 
بل فيما يخدم النقاش 
اذا اداننا بشىء و هو عندة نفس الشىء في الاسلام فتطرقوا الية 
الرب يبارك الجميع *​


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى جدا اخى العزيز فى المسيح على المشاركة ..​*


----------



## mena star (4 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو مشاركات اكتر من الاخوة المسلمين ... *​


----------



## النمر_2009 (5 فبراير 2007)

هل تعتقد هكذا انك قارنت بين الاسلام والمسيحيه
المقارنه بجد تكون منبيه على اسس ومبادى
ونشوف انهو الافضل وانهو المفروض انه يتبع

اولا فى الاسلام

*صوره الانبياء فى الاسلام

_الله عزوجل سرد لنا قصص الانبياء عبره وعظه،ونقل لنا صوره الانبياء الحقيقه فى كتابه المحفوظ القران الكريم،وليس كما صورها لنا اليهود من قتل،ومن زنا،ومن سرق،ومن عبد اوثان،ومن شرب الخمر

_الانبياء معصومين من الخطا بمعنى انهم لايعصون الله بماامرهم بيه،فاذا كان يزنون فلماذا اختارهم هل اساء الاختيار وحاشا لله :

كيف نبى يقول انا نبى وهويقتل ويزنى مثل داود وشمشون
كيف نبى يقول انا نبى وهو لم ينفذ شريعه الله فى الختان مثل موسى
كيف نبى يقول انا نبى ومتزوج من امراه زانيه مثل هوشع
كيف نبى يقول انا نبى ويشرب الخمر مثل نوح

هل قومهم سيصدقون انهم انبياءحقا لااعتقد ذلك،اذن فكيف يحاسب الله قوم اتاهم نبى يسرق ،يزنى ،يقتل ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اذن

فالقران الكريم كرم الانبياء كلهم بلا استثناء ،وجعلنا ننظر اليهم بنظره الفخر ،نعم كل المسلمين تفتخر بالانبياء وتتمنى من الله عزوجل ان تكون مثلهم فى يوم من الايام،فهم قدوه لنا
ونقول اللهم صلى على انبياءك الاطهار واحشرنا معهم فى جنت الفردوس ،وصلى وسلم على نبيك وحبيبك المصطفى الذى بلغ الرساله وادى الامانه
لولاه كنا لحد الان ننظر الى الانبياء بانهم يسرقون ،يزنوا،يشربوا الخمر.......

وهاهى صوره الانبياء فى الاسلام

ثانيا :صوره الانبياء فى المسيحيه

الجميع زاغوا وافسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله

يعنى الانبياء زنا حراميه شاربى الخمر قتله بردوا انبياء

هذه صوره الانبياء فى المسيحيه

والمفاجاه 
من اعضاء مسيحين مثلكم انظروا ماذا قالوا عن مواصفات النبى الحقيقى:
:مشاركه من مسيحيه وافتخر انظروا ماذا قالت عن النبى الحقيقى،وانظروا ماذا قال هانى لف
والاتنين مسيحين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11577

الاولى مشاركه من مسيحيه وافتخر:
النبي لا يزني و لا يشتهي النساء و لا يفكر بالجنس و لا يفكر بالزواج
هادا هو النبي الحقيقي

الثانيه من:هانى لف
إذا زنى فيجب ان يتوب
والأنبياء لا يخطاون حتى يتوبو

انتم لاتقبلوا على الانبياء هذه الاشياء ولكن ................
انظروا بانفسكم ماذا قالوا ليس من كلامى بل من كلام ناس زيكم مومنين بالكتاب المقدس

وده اول فرق بين الاسلام والمسيحيه

فما رايكم ان يتبع
دين يقول ان الانبياء اطهار ام زناه وحراميه وقاتلين قتله؟

فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## الباحث (5 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> هل تعتقد هكذا انك قارنت بين الاسلام والمسيحيه
> المقارنه بجد تكون منبيه على اسس ومبادى
> ونشوف انهو الافضل وانهو المفروض انه يتبع
> 
> ...


 
ما بلاش الأنبياء والرسل , لأن الموضوع محرج أن يكون نبيا زانيا مع محارمه ومع حليله جاره , شاربا للخمر , يتعرى من ثيابه , عابدا للاصنام !!!!



الحمد لله على نعمه الإسلام


----------



## الباحث (5 فبراير 2007)

*



المسيحية
قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها .
ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها . يوحنا 13 : 4-9

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الموضوع كبير قوى 

هناك من إتهم يسوع بالشذوذ بسبب ذلك ولأسباب أخرى ونصوص أخرى قد تخرج البعض عن شعوره وخاصه تلك التى تتعلق بتلميذه النجيب الذى كان يأخذه فى أحضانه .......إلخ.

أعتقد أن هذه نصوص يجب أن تخجل منها 

*​


----------



## kimo14th (5 فبراير 2007)

الباحث قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الموضوع كبير قوى
> ...



لا ياعزيزى فهو قال خلع ثيابه ولم يقل تجرد من ثيابه 

الثوب هنا الرداء الخارجى 

اما عن القديس يوحنا الحبيب فما الاشكال ؟؟ 

الاتقبل صديقك عندما تراه مثلا 

هل فى ذلك مشكله ؟؟ ام وهم فى عقل المعترض ........ واهو اعتراض وخلاص 


وعن خطايا الانبياء فانت تقول زانى , كاذب 

بينما مثلا داوود النبى زنى وتاب وغفرله الله فكيف تقول زانى 

اخطا واتب وندم وطلب مغفره الله وكما وضح اخى الفارس المسيحى 

مقوله دااود النبى : خطيئتي امامي في كل حين 

_________________________ 

الغير معقول ياسيدى الفاضل ان يكون هناك بشرا بلا خطيه !! 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## الباحث (5 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> لا ياعزيزى فهو قال خلع ثيابه ولم يقل تجرد من ثيابه
> 
> الثوب هنا الرداء الخارجى
> 
> ...


 
*أستاذ كيمو : أنت تبسط المور تبسيطا مخلا وإن اردت لوضعت بين يديك بحثا كاملا عن شذوذ يسوع وتفسيرات لعلماء مسيحيين ونصوص من كتابك ستجعلك تشعر بالخجل والحزن , وبالتأكيد ستحذفه الإداره الموقره مثلما حدث فى كل المنتديات التى عرضته فيها !!!*


*أما بخصوص باقى الأنبياء فأنا والكثيرين ممن يعيشون هذه الأيام أفضل حالا منهم فلم أزنى مع أحد من محارمى من قبل , ولم أزنى بحليله جارى , ولم أشرب خمرا فى يوم من الأيام , ولم أتعرى من ثيابى , ولم أعبد صنما فى نهايه حياتى من أجل إمرأه , ولم أعاشر 1000 إمرأه مثلما كان يفعل سليمان !!!!!!!*



*يا عزيزى الموضوع أكبر من مجرد ذنب قد تاب فاعله ............الموضوع يتعلق بمصداقيه رساله حملها هؤلاء ويقولون أنها من عند الله !!!!!*


*كيف تثق فى رساله يحملها شخص يدعوك إلى عباده الله وتجده قد ختم حياته بعباده الأصنام من أجل عيون إمرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! الموضوع يكسف !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*تحياتى العطره*


----------



## kimo14th (5 فبراير 2007)

الباحث قال:


> *أستاذ كيمو : أنت تبسط المور تبسيطا مخلا وإن اردت لوضعت بين يديك بحثا كاملا عن شذوذ يسوع وتفسيرات لعلماء مسيحيين ونصوص من كتابك ستجعلك تشعر بالخجل والحزن , وبالتأكيد ستحذفه الإداره الموقره مثلما حدث فى كل المنتديات التى عرضته فيها !!!*
> 
> 
> *أما بخصوص باقى الأنبياء فأنا والكثيرين ممن يعيشون هذه الأيام أفضل حالا منهم فلم أزنى مع أحد من محارمى من قبل , ولم أزنى بحليله جارى , ولم أشرب خمرا فى يوم من الأيام , ولم أتعرى من ثيابى , ولم أعبد صنما فى نهايه حياتى من أجل إمرأه , ولم أعاشر 1000 إمرأه مثلما كان يفعل سليمان !!!!!!!*
> ...



ياعزيزى الباحث انا لا ابسط الامور 

المبدا واضح ان لا بشر بدون خطيه ( باستثناء المسيح ) 

اذن زنى , كذب , اى خطيه طلاما تاب وندم عنها ...... فاى شىء ابسط 

الم يؤمن اليهود بانبيائهم .. الم يصدقوا نبوتهم واسفارهم !!!! 

____________________________ 

بالنسبه للابحاث التى تذكرها تفضل بوضعها ووضع مصادرها 

واحذف منها الكلمات المسيئه وسيتم النقاش دون حذف طلاما 

تلتزم بقوانين المنتدى 

احضر النصوص التى ستجعلنى اشعر بالخجل والحزن !!!!!!


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*الى الباحث والى الاخ الكريم النمر .... انتم بعدوا كل البعد عن الموضوع الاساسى .... هذا اولا 

ثانيا من قال ان محمد لم يزنى ... ثالثا .. المسيح متهم بالشذوذ الجنسى (والله مخك راح لبعيد) تعرف 
ليه انت بتفكر بالطريقة دى لانك عندك حاله نفسية اسمها الاسقاط : وهى عبارة عن اللى بيبقى فيك 
بتسقطه على غيرك .. اى اللى بيقى فى قرآنك ومحمدك تسقطه على المسيح والمسيحية .. 

يااخى العزيز .. قام وخلع ثيابه (وهو العباية الخارجية) وكان معاه قطعة قماش (فوطة يعنى) وغسل ارجل 
تلاميذه طبعا تسأل لماذا ليعلمنا التواضع عدم التكبر .. اخى الكريم اذا كان هو له المجد قد خلع ملابسه
فلماذا ..؟؟ اسأل نفسك .. 
هل لما انت بتبقى بتاكل  وبتوصل وجه وقت النوم هل بتام بنفس الهدوم اللى انت لابسها ولا بتغرها وبتلبس هدوم للنوم  ..  
يعنى دخلت غرفتك وغيرت وجات قعد معاهم .. ولم يذكر
الانجيل ان المسيح قد خلع ثيابه امامهم .... وماهى ثيابه الا التى هى التى للخارج فقط وليس تجرد من ملابسه اى ليس كان عاريا ..  اخى العزيز .. فكر بعقلك مش بحالتك النفسيه التى تسقطها على الغير ...*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*المفاجأة هى الاتى *​
محمد نبى الاسلام شاااااااااااااذ جنساً​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*قصة زواج الطفلة عائشة



‏حدثني ‏ ‏فروة بن أبي المغراء ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن مسهر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏تزوجني النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وأنا بنت ست سنين فقدمنا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فنزلنا في ‏ ‏بني الحارث بن خزرج ‏ ‏فوعكت فتمرق شعري ‏ ‏فوفى ‏ ‏جميمة فأتتني أمي ‏ ‏أم رومان ‏ ‏وإني لفي أرجوحة ومعي صواحب لي فصرخت بي فأتيتها لا أدري ما تريد بي فأخذت بيدي حتى أوقفتني على باب الدار وإني ‏ ‏لأنهج ‏ ‏حتى سكن بعض نفسي ثم أخذت شيئا من ماء فمسحت به وجهي ورأسي ثم أدخلتني الدار فإذا نسوة من ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏في البيت فقلن على الخير والبركة وعلى خير طائر فأسلمتني إليهن فأصلحن من شأني فلم يرعني إلا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ضحى فأسلمتني إليه وأنا يومئذ بنت تسع سنين 

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب المناقب .. باب تزويج النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عائشة و قدومها المدينة

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5830*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*يجلس الأطفال في حجره فيبولون عليه



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏ووكيع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتي بصبي ‏ ‏ليحنكه ‏ ‏فأجلسه في حجره فبال عليه فدعا بماء ‏ ‏فأتبعه ‏ ‏إياه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏فأتبعه ‏ ‏إياه ولم يغسله 

مسند أحمد .. باقي مسند الأنصار .. حديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=24292

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو معاوية ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يؤتى بالصبيان فيدعو لهم وإنه أتي بصبي فبال عليه فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏صبوا عليه الماء صبا 

مسند أحمد .. باقي مسند الأنصار .. حديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=24232*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*الرسول يمص لسان الحسن و شفته

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هاشم بن القاسم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حريز ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن أبي عوف الجرشي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معاوية ‏ ‏قال ‏‏رأيت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يمص لسانه ‏ ‏أو قال شفته ‏ ‏يعني ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي ‏ ‏صلوات الله عليه ‏ ‏وإنه ‏ ‏لن يعذب لسان أو شفتان مصهما رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم 

مسند أحمد .. مسند الشاميين .. حديث معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله تعالى عنه

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=16245&doc=6*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*إباحة زواج الأطفال في القرآن



وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا (الطلاق 4).



يَقُول تَعَالَى مُبَيِّنًا لِعِدَّةِ الْآيِسَة وَهِيَ الَّتِي قَدْ اِنْقَطَعَ عَنْهَا الْمَحِيض لِكِبَرِهَا أَنَّهَا ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر عِوَضًا عَنْ الثَّلَاثَة قُرُوء فِي حَقّ مَنْ تَحِيض كَمَا دَلَّتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ آيَة الْبَقَرَة وَكَذَا الصِّغَار اللَّائِي لَمْ يَبْلُغْنَ سِنّ الْحَيْض أَنَّ عِدَّتَهُنَّ كَعِدَّةِ الْآيِسَة ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ".

عَنْ أَبِي كُرَيْب وَأَبِي السَّائِب قَالَا ثَنَا اِبْن إِدْرِيس أَنَا مُطَرِّف عَنْ عَمْرو بْن سَالِم قَالَ : قَالَ أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنَّ عِدَدًا مِنْ عِدَد النِّسَاء لَمْ تُذْكَر فِي الْكِتَاب : الصِّغَار وَالْكِبَار وَأُولَات الْأَحْمَال قَالَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَاَللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنْ الْمَحِيض مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنْ اِرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُولَات الْأَحْمَال أَجَلهنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ " . وَرَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم بِأَبْسَط مِنْ هَذَا السِّيَاق فَقَالَ : ثَنَا أَبِي ثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن الْمُغِيرَة أَنَا جَرِير عَنْ مُطَرِّف عَنْ عُمَر بْن سَالِم عَنْ أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب قَالَ : قُلْت لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ أَهْل الْمَدِينَة لَمَّا أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة الَّتِي فِي الْبَقَرَة فِي عِدَّة النِّسَاء قَالُوا لَقَدْ بَقِيَ مِنْ عِدَّة النِّسَاء وَلَمْ يُذْكَرْنَ فِي الْقُرْآن : الصِّغَار وَالْكِبَار اللَّائِي قَدْ اِنْقَطَعَ مِنْهُنَّ الْحَيْض وَذَوَات الْحَمْل قَالَ فَأُنْزِلَتْ الَّتِي فِي النِّسَاء الْقُصْرَى " وَاَللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنْ الْمَحِيض مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنْ اِرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ " .

راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=65&nAya=4*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*إباحة زواج الأطفال في القرآن



وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا (الطلاق 4).



يَقُول تَعَالَى مُبَيِّنًا لِعِدَّةِ الْآيِسَة وَهِيَ الَّتِي قَدْ اِنْقَطَعَ عَنْهَا الْمَحِيض لِكِبَرِهَا أَنَّهَا ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر عِوَضًا عَنْ الثَّلَاثَة قُرُوء فِي حَقّ مَنْ تَحِيض كَمَا دَلَّتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ آيَة الْبَقَرَة وَكَذَا الصِّغَار اللَّائِي لَمْ يَبْلُغْنَ سِنّ الْحَيْض أَنَّ عِدَّتَهُنَّ كَعِدَّةِ الْآيِسَة ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ ".

عَنْ أَبِي كُرَيْب وَأَبِي السَّائِب قَالَا ثَنَا اِبْن إِدْرِيس أَنَا مُطَرِّف عَنْ عَمْرو بْن سَالِم قَالَ : قَالَ أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنَّ عِدَدًا مِنْ عِدَد النِّسَاء لَمْ تُذْكَر فِي الْكِتَاب : الصِّغَار وَالْكِبَار وَأُولَات الْأَحْمَال قَالَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَاَللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنْ الْمَحِيض مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنْ اِرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُولَات الْأَحْمَال أَجَلهنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ " . وَرَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم بِأَبْسَط مِنْ هَذَا السِّيَاق فَقَالَ : ثَنَا أَبِي ثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن الْمُغِيرَة أَنَا جَرِير عَنْ مُطَرِّف عَنْ عُمَر بْن سَالِم عَنْ أُبَيّ بْن كَعْب قَالَ : قُلْت لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ أَهْل الْمَدِينَة لَمَّا أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة الَّتِي فِي الْبَقَرَة فِي عِدَّة النِّسَاء قَالُوا لَقَدْ بَقِيَ مِنْ عِدَّة النِّسَاء وَلَمْ يُذْكَرْنَ فِي الْقُرْآن : الصِّغَار وَالْكِبَار اللَّائِي قَدْ اِنْقَطَعَ مِنْهُنَّ الْحَيْض وَذَوَات الْحَمْل قَالَ فَأُنْزِلَتْ الَّتِي فِي النِّسَاء الْقُصْرَى " وَاَللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنْ الْمَحِيض مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنْ اِرْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر وَاَللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ " .

راجع تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم)

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=65&nAya=4


يَعْنِي الصَّغِيرَة فَعِدَّتهنَّ ثَلَاثَة أَشْهُر ; فَأُضْمِرَ الْخَبَر . وَإِنَّمَا كَانَتْ عِدَّتهَا بِالْأَشْهُرِ لِعَدَمِ الْأَقْرَاء فِيهَا عَادَة , وَالْأَحْكَام إِنَّمَا أَجْرَاهَا اللَّه تَعَالَى عَلَى الْعَادَات ; فَهِيَ تَعْتَدّ بِالْأَشْهُرِ . فَإِذَا رَأَتْ الدَّم فِي زَمَن اِحْتِمَاله عِنْد النِّسَاء اِنْتَقَلَتْ إِلَى الدَّم لِوُجُودِ الْأَصْل , وَإِذَا وُجِدَ الْأَصْل لَمْ يَبْقَ لِلْبَدَلِ حُكْم ; كَمَا أَنَّ الْمُسِنَّة إِذَا اِعْتَدَّتْ بِالدَّمِ ثُمَّ اِرْتَفَعَ عَادَتْ إِلَى الْأَشْهُر . وَهَذَا إِجْمَاع .

راجع تفسير القرطبي (الجامع لأحكام القرآن):

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=65&nAya=4

‏باب ‏ ‏إنكاح الرجل ولده الصغار ‏ ‏لقول الله تعالى (و اللائي لم يحضن)  ‏فجعل عدتها ثلاثة أشهر قبل البلوغ.

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب إنكاح الرجل ولده الصغار: 

http://hadith.al-islam.com/display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7644


راجع أيضا تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن) و تفسير البيضاوي (أنوار التنزيل و أسرار التأويل) و تفسير النسفي (مدارك التنزيل و حقائق التأويل) و أسباب النزول للواحدي.*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*استمناء الصائم بيد الطفلة الصغيرة

وفي الفصول روى عن أحمد في رجل خاف ان تنشق مثانته من الشبق أو تنشق انثياه لحبس الماء في زمن رمضان يستخرج الماء ولم يذكر بأي شيء يستخرجه قال وعندي أنه يستخرجه بما لا يفسد صوم غيره كاستمنائه بيده أو ببدن زوجته أو أمته غير الصائمة فإن كان له أمه طفلة أو صغيرة استمنى بيدها وكذلك الكافرة ويجوز وطئها فيما دون الفرج فإن أراد الوطء في الفرج مع إمكان إخراج الماء بغيره فعندي أنه لا يجوز لأن الضرورة إذا رفعت حرام ما وراءها كالشبع مع الميتة بل ههنا آكد لأن باب الفروج آكد في الحظر من الأكل 

بدائع الفوائد لإبن القيم الجوزية .. باب فصل الإطناب في الإجابة .. فصل الإستمناء

http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/taimiya.asp?book=64&id=889

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



جواز التفخيذ و التمتع حتى بالرضيعة و إتيان المرأة في دبرها



المشهور الاقوى جواز وطء الزوجة دبرا على كراهية شديدة ، و الاحوط تركه خصوصا مع عدم رضاها . 



تحرير الوسيلة للإمام لروح الله الموسوي الخميني .. كتاب النكاح .. كتاب النكاح مسألة 11.



لا يجوز وطء الزوجة قبل إكمال تسع سنين ، دواما كان النكاح أو منقطعا ، و أما سائر الاستمتاعات كاللمس بشهوة و الضم و التفخيذ فلا بأس بها حتى فى الرضيعة ، و لو وطأها قبل التسع و لم يفضها لم يترتب عليه شى‏ء غير الاثم على الاقوى ، و إن أفضاها بأن جعل مسلكى البول و الحيض واحدا أو مسلكى الحيض و الغائط واحدا حرم عليه وطؤها أبدا لكن على الاحوط فى الصورة الثانية ، و على أي حال لم تخرج عن زوجيته على الاقوى ، فيجري عليها أحكامها من التوارث و حرمة الخامسة و حرمة أختها معها و غيرها ، و يجب عليه نفقتها مادامت حية و إن طلقها بل و إن تزوجت بعد الطلاق على الاحوط ، بل لا يخلو من قوة ، و يجب عليه دية الافضاء ، و هى دية النفس ، فإذا كانت حرة فلها نصف دية الرجل مضافا إلى المهر الذي استحقته بالعقد و الدخول ، و لو دخل بزوجته بعد إكمال التسع فأفضاها لم تحرم عليه و لم تثبت الدية ، و لكن الاحوط الانفاق عليها مادامت حية و إن كان الاقوى عدم الوجوب . 

تحرير الوسيلة للإمام لروح الله الموسوي الخميني .. كتاب النكاح .. كتاب النكاح مسألة 12 .

http://www.ansar.org/arabic/radee3ah.htm

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي

http://www.al-shia.com/html/ara/books/tahrir/tahrir25.htm#a4

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد يشتهي طفلة فوق الفطيم



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن إسحاق ‏ ‏قال وحدثني ‏ ‏حسين بن عبد الله بن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أم الفضل بنت الحارث ‏‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏رأى ‏ ‏أم حبيبة بنت عباس ‏ ‏وهي فوق الفطيم قالت فقال ‏ ‏لئن بلغت بنية ‏ ‏العباس ‏ ‏هذه وأنا حي لأتزوجنها 

مسند أحمد .. باقي مسند الأنصار .. حديث أم االفضل بن عباس و هي أخت ميمونة رضي الله عنهم

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=25636&doc=6*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*الرسول يمص لسان علي بن أبي طالب و يغذيه من ريقه المبارك



وفي خصائص العشرة للزمخشري أن النبي صل الله عليه وسلم تولى تسميته بعلي وتغذيته أياما من ريقه المبارك بمصه لسانه فعن فاطمة بنت أسد أم علي رضي الله تعالى عنها أنا قالت لما ولدته سماه عليا وبصق في فيه ثم إنه ألقمه لسانه فما زال يمصه حتى نام قالت فلما كان من الغد طلبنا له مرضعة فلم يقبل ثدي أحد فدعونا له محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فألقمه لسانه فنام فكان كذلك ما شاء الله عز وجل هذا كلامه فليتأمل.

السيرة الحلبية في سيرة الأمين المأمون .. باب أول الناس إيمانا به صلى الله عليه و سلم

http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/seerah.asp?book=3&id=431*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد يلبس مرط عائشة وهو مضطجع كاشفا فخذيه



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏ويحيى بن أيوب ‏ ‏وقتيبة ‏ ‏وابن حجر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏و قال ‏ ‏الآخرون ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسمعيل يعنون ابن جعفر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي حرملة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء ‏ ‏وسليمان ابني يسار ‏ ‏وأبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مضطجعا في بيتي كاشفا عن فخذيه ‏ ‏أو ساقيه ‏ ‏فاستأذن ‏ ‏أبو بكر ‏ ‏فأذن له وهو على تلك الحال فتحدث ثم استأذن ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏فأذن له وهو كذلك فتحدث ثم استأذن ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏فجلس رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وسوى ثيابه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏ولا أقول ذلك في يوم واحد ‏ ‏فدخل فتحدث فلما خرج قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏دخل ‏ ‏أبو بكر ‏ ‏فلم ‏ ‏تهتش ‏ ‏له ولم ‏ ‏تباله ‏ ‏ثم دخل ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏فلم ‏ ‏تهتش ‏ ‏له ولم ‏ ‏تباله ‏ ‏ثم دخل ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏فجلست وسويت ثيابك فقال ‏ ‏ألا أستحي من رجل تستحي منه الملائكة.



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الملك بن شعيب بن الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جدي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏عقيل بن خالد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يحيى بن سعيد بن العاص ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏سعيد بن العاص ‏ ‏أخبره ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وعثمان ‏ ‏حدثاه ‏‏أن ‏ ‏أبا بكر ‏ ‏استأذن على رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وهو مضطجع على فراشه لابس ‏ ‏مرط ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فأذن ‏ ‏لأبي بكر ‏ ‏وهو كذلك فقضى إليه حاجته ثم انصرف ثم استأذن ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏فأذن له وهو على تلك الحال فقضى إليه حاجته ثم انصرف قال ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏ثم استأذنت عليه فجلس وقال ‏ ‏لعائشة ‏ ‏اجمعي عليك ثيابك فقضيت إليه حاجتي ثم انصرفت فقالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏يا رسول الله مالي لم أرك ‏ ‏فزعت ‏ ‏لأبي بكر ‏ ‏وعمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏كما ‏ ‏فزعت ‏ ‏لعثمان ‏ ‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏عثمان ‏ ‏رجل حيي وإني خشيت إن أذنت له على تلك الحال أن لا يبلغ إلي في حاجته.

صحيح مسلم .. كتاب فضائل الصحابة .. باب من فضائل عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=5672

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4415&doc=1

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي



‏حدثني ‏ ‏الحسن بن علي الحلواني ‏ ‏وأبو بكر بن النضر ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عبد ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏و قال ‏ ‏الآخران ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت ‏أرسل أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فاطمة بنت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فاستأذنت عليه وهو مضطجع معي في ‏ ‏مرطي ‏ ‏فأذن لها فقالت يا رسول الله إن أزواجك أرسلنني إليك يسألنك العدل في ابنة ‏ ‏أبي قحافة ‏ ‏وأنا ساكتة قالت فقال لها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أي بنية ألست تحبين ما أحب فقالت بلى قال فأحبي هذه قالت فقامت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏حين سمعت ذلك من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرجعت إلى أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأخبرتهن بالذي قالت وبالذي قال لها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقلن لها ما ‏ ‏نراك أغنيت عنا من شيء فارجعي إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقولي له إن أزواجك ‏ ‏ينشدنك ‏ ‏العدل في ابنة ‏ ‏أبي قحافة ‏ ‏فقالت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏والله لا أكلمه فيها أبدا قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فأرسل أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏زينب بنت جحش زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وهي التي كانت ‏ ‏تساميني ‏ ‏منهن في المنزلة عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ولم أر امرأة قط خيرا في الدين من ‏ ‏زينب ‏ ‏وأتقى لله وأصدق حديثا وأوصل للرحم وأعظم صدقة وأشد ‏ ‏ابتذالا ‏ ‏لنفسها في العمل الذي تصدق به ‏ ‏وتقرب به إلى الله تعالى ما عدا ‏ ‏سورة ‏ ‏من حدة ‏ ‏كانت فيها تسرع منها ‏ ‏الفيئة ‏ ‏قالت فاستأذنت على رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ورسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مع ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏مرطها ‏ ‏على الحالة التي دخلت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏ ‏عليها وهو بها فأذن لها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقالت يا رسول الله إن أزواجك أرسلنني إليك يسألنك العدل في ابنة ‏ ‏أبي قحافة ‏ ‏قالت ثم ‏ ‏وقعت بي ‏ ‏فاستطالت ‏ ‏علي وأنا أرقب رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وأرقب طرفه هل يأذن لي فيها قالت فلم ‏ ‏تبرح ‏ ‏زينب ‏ ‏حتى عرفت أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لا يكره أن أنتصر قالت فلما ‏ ‏وقعت بها ‏ ‏لم ‏ ‏أنشبها ‏ ‏حتى ‏ ‏أنحيت ‏ ‏عليها قالت فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتبسم إنها ابنة ‏ ‏أبي بكر ‏ 
‏و حدثنيه ‏ ‏محمد بن عبد الله بن قهزاذ ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عثمان ‏ ‏حدثنيه عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن المبارك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏بهذا الإسناد ‏ ‏مثله في المعنى غير أنه قال فلما ‏ ‏وقعت بها ‏ ‏لم ‏ ‏أنشبها ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏أثخنتها ‏ ‏غلبة 

صحيح مسلم .. كتاب فضائل الصحابة .. باب في فضل عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنهما

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4472&doc=1​*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*يأتيه الوحي وهو في ثوب عائشة

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أخي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏أن نساء رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كن حزبين فحزب فيه ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏وحفصة ‏ ‏وصفية ‏ ‏وسودة ‏ ‏والحزب الآخر ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏وسائر نساء رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وكان المسلمون قد علموا حب رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فإذا كانت عند أحدهم هدية يريد أن يهديها إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أخرها حتى إذا كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في بيت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏بعث صاحب الهدية بها إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في بيت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فكلم حزب ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏فقلن لها كلمي رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يكلم الناس فيقول من أراد أن يهدي إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏هدية فليهده إليه حيث كان من بيوت نسائه فكلمته ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏بما قلن فلم يقل لها شيئا فسألنها فقالت ما قال لي شيئا فقلن لها فكلميه قالت فكلمته حين دار إليها أيضا فلم يقل لها شيئا فسألنها فقالت ما قال لي شيئا فقلن لها كلميه حتى يكلمك فدار إليها فكلمته فقال لها ‏ ‏لا تؤذيني في ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فإن الوحي لم يأتني وأنا في ثوب امرأة إلا ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت فقالت أتوب إلى الله من أذاك يا رسول الله ثم إنهن دعون ‏ ‏فاطمة بنت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأرسلت إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تقول إن نساءك ينشدنك الله العدل في بنت ‏ ‏أبي بكر ‏ ‏فكلمته فقال يا بنية ألا تحبين ما أحب قالت بلى فرجعت إليهن فأخبرتهن فقلن ارجعي إليه فأبت أن ترجع فأرسلن ‏ ‏زينب بنت جحش ‏ ‏فأتته فأغلظت وقالت إن نساءك ينشدنك الله العدل في بنت ابن ‏ ‏أبي قحافة ‏ ‏فرفعت صوتها حتى تناولت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏وهي قاعدة فسبتها حتى إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لينظر إلى ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏هل تكلم قال فتكلمت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏ترد على ‏ ‏زينب ‏ ‏حتى أسكتتها قالت فنظر النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏وقال إنها بنت ‏ ‏أبي بكر

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الهبة و فضلها و التحريض عليها .. باب من أهدى إلى صاحبه و تحرى بعض نسائه دون بعض

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2393&doc=0*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد في لحاف عائشة

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كان الناس يتحرون بهداياهم يوم ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فاجتمع صواحبي إلى ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏فقلن يا ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏والله إن الناس يتحرون بهداياهم يوم ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏وإنا نريد الخير كما تريده ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فمري رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن يأمر الناس أن يهدوا إليه حيث ما كان أو حيث ما دار قالت فذكرت ذلك ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت فأعرض عني فلما عاد إلي ذكرت له ذاك فأعرض عني فلما كان في الثالثة ذكرت له فقال ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏أم سلمة ‏ ‏لا تؤذيني في ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏فإنه والله ما نزل علي الوحي وأنا في لحاف امرأة منكن غيرها.

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب المناقب .. فضل عائشة رضي الله عنها

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5672*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد عريان و يحضن و يقبل الرجال

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن إسمعيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن يحيى بن محمد بن عباد المدني ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي يحيى بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلم الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة بن الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ ‏قدم ‏ ‏زيد بن حارثة ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏ورسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في بيتي فأتاه فقرع الباب فقام إليه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عريانا يجر ثوبه والله ما رأيته عريانا قبله ولا بعده فاعتنقه وقبله ‏
‏‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن غريب ‏ ‏لا نعرفه من حديث ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏إلا من هذا الوجه 

سنن الترمذي .. كتاب الإستئذان و الآداب عن رسول الله .. باب ما جاء في المعانقة و القبلة

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=2&Rec=4418​*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*فما رئي بعد ذلك عريانا



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مطر بن الفضل ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏روح ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏زكرياء بن إسحاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏يحدث ‏‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏كان ‏ ‏ينقل معهم الحجارة ‏ ‏للكعبة ‏ ‏وعليه إزاره فقال له ‏ ‏العباس ‏ ‏عمه يا ابن أخي لو حللت إزارك فجعلت على منكبيك دون الحجارة قال فحله فجعله على منكبيه فسقط مغشيا عليه فما رئي بعد ذلك عريانا ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم 

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الصلاة .. باب ‏كراهية التعري في الصلاة وغيرها‏ 

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=351&doc=0*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد يتكحل كالنساء

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عباد بن منصور ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏كانت لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مكحلة ‏ ‏يكتحل بها عند النوم ثلاثا في كل عين.

مسند أحمد .. مسند بني هاشم .. باقي المسند السابق (بداية مسند عبدالله بن العباس)

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3147&doc=6

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد بن هارون ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عباد بن منصور ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏كانت للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مكحلة يكتحل منها ثلاثا في كل عين

سنن ابن ماجا .. كتاب الطب .. من اكتحل وترا

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=5&Rec=4849*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*الرسول الخنيث يحني شعره الطويل الذي يبلغ كتفيه

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عبد الله المخرمي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سفيان الحميري سعيد بن يحيى ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏الضحاك بن حمزة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏غيلان بن جامع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إياد بن لقيط ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي رمثة ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يخضب ‏ ‏بالحناء ‏ ‏والكتم ‏ ‏وكان شعره يبلغ كتفيه ‏ ‏أو منكبيه.

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن العلاء أبو كريب الهمداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن إدريس ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏ابن أبجر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إياد بن لقيط ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي رمثة التميمي ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أتيت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مع أبي وله ‏ ‏لمة ‏ ‏بها ‏ ‏ردع ‏ ‏من حناء وذكره.

مسند أحمد .. مسند الشاميين .. حديث أبي رمثة التيمي و يقال التميمي رضي الله تعالى عنه

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=16847&doc=6*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*الرسول ينام على أفخاذ الرجال و ينفخ

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن أبي عدي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جعفر بن ميمون ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي تميمة الهجيمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عثمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن مسعود ‏ ‏قال ‏‏صلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏العشاء ثم انصرف فأخذ بيد ‏ ‏عبد الله بن مسعود ‏ ‏حتى خرج به إلى ‏ ‏بطحاء ‏ ‏مكة ‏ ‏فأجلسه ثم خط عليه خطا ثم قال ‏ ‏لا ‏ ‏تبرحن ‏ ‏خطك فإنه ‏ ‏سينتهي إليك رجال فلا تكلمهم فإنهم لا يكلمونك قال ثم مضى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حيث أراد فبينا أنا جالس في خطي إذ أتاني رجال كأنهم ‏ ‏الزط ‏ ‏أشعارهم وأجسامهم لا ‏ ‏أرى عورة ولا ‏ ‏أرى قشرا وينتهون إلي ولا يجاوزون الخط ثم يصدرون إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حتى إذا كان من آخر الليل لكن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قد جاءني وأنا جالس فقال لقد أراني منذ الليلة ثم دخل علي في خطي فتوسد فخذي فرقد وكان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا رقد نفخ فبينا أنا قاعد ورسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏متوسد فخذي إذا أنا برجال عليهم ثياب بيض الله أعلم ما بهم من الجمال فانتهوا إلي فجلس طائفة منهم عند رأس رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وطائفة منهم عند رجليه ثم قالوا بينهم ما رأينا عبدا قط أوتي مثل ما أوتي هذا النبي إن عينيه تنامان وقلبه يقظان اضربوا له مثلا مثل سيد بنى قصرا ثم جعل مأدبة فدعا الناس إلى طعامه وشرابه فمن أجابه أكل من طعامه وشرب من شرابه ومن لم يجبه عاقبه ‏ ‏أو قال عذبه ‏ ‏ثم ارتفعوا واستيقظ رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عند ذلك فقال سمعت ما قال هؤلاء وهل تدري من هؤلاء قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال هم الملائكة ‏ ‏فتدري ما المثل الذي ضربوا قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال المثل الذي ضربوا الرحمن تبارك وتعالى بنى الجنة ودعا إليها عباده فمن أجابه دخل الجنة ومن لم يجبه عاقبه أو عذبه.

سنن الترمذي .. كتاب الأمثال عن رسول الله .. ما جاء في مثل الله لعباده

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2788&doc=2*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*نكاح البطيخة و الإكرنبج و الإستمناء

إذا قدر الرجل على التزوج أو التسري حرم عليه الاستمناء بيده قال ابن عقيل وأصحابنا وشيخنا لم يذكروا سوى الكراهه لم يطلقوا التحريم قال وإن لم يقدر على زوجة ولا سرية ولا شهوة له تحمله على الزنا حرم عليهه الاستمناء لأنه استمتاع بنفسه والآية تمنع منه وإن كان متردد الحال بين الفتور والشهوة ولا زوجه له وله أمة ولا يتزوج به كره ولم يحرم وإن كان مغلوبا على شهوته يخاف العنت كالأسير والمسافر والفقير جاز له ذلك نص عليه أحمد رضي الله عنه وروي أن الصحابة كانوا يفعلونه في غزواتهم وأسفارهم 
وإن كانت امرأة لا زوج لها واشتدت غلمتها فقال بعض أصحابنا يجوز لها اتخاذ الاكرنبج وهو شيء يعمل من جلود على صورة الذكر فتستدخله المرأة أو ما أشبه ذلك من قثاء وقرع صغار والصحيح عندي أنه لا يباح لأن النبي إنما أرشد صاحب الشهوة إذا عجز عن الزواج إلى الصوم . رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما . ولو كان هناك معنى غيره لذكره وإذا كان غائبا عنها لأن الفعل جائز ولا يحرم من توهمه وتخيل وإن كان غلاما أو أجنبية كره له ذلك لأنه إغراء لنفسه بالحرام وحث لها عليه 
وإن قور بطيخة أو عجينا أو أديما أو نجشا في صنم إليه فأولج فيه فعلى ما قدمنا من التفصيل قلت وهو أسهل من استمنائه بيده.

 بدائع الفوائد لإبن القيم الجوزية .. باب فصل الإطناب في الإجابة .. فصل الإستمناء

http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/Taimiya.asp?book=64&id=888

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*نكاح البطيخة و الإكرنبج و الإستمناء

إذا قدر الرجل على التزوج أو التسري حرم عليه الاستمناء بيده قال ابن عقيل وأصحابنا وشيخنا لم يذكروا سوى الكراهه لم يطلقوا التحريم قال وإن لم يقدر على زوجة ولا سرية ولا شهوة له تحمله على الزنا حرم عليهه الاستمناء لأنه استمتاع بنفسه والآية تمنع منه وإن كان متردد الحال بين الفتور والشهوة ولا زوجه له وله أمة ولا يتزوج به كره ولم يحرم وإن كان مغلوبا على شهوته يخاف العنت كالأسير والمسافر والفقير جاز له ذلك نص عليه أحمد رضي الله عنه وروي أن الصحابة كانوا يفعلونه في غزواتهم وأسفارهم 
وإن كانت امرأة لا زوج لها واشتدت غلمتها فقال بعض أصحابنا يجوز لها اتخاذ الاكرنبج وهو شيء يعمل من جلود على صورة الذكر فتستدخله المرأة أو ما أشبه ذلك من قثاء وقرع صغار والصحيح عندي أنه لا يباح لأن النبي إنما أرشد صاحب الشهوة إذا عجز عن الزواج إلى الصوم . رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما . ولو كان هناك معنى غيره لذكره وإذا كان غائبا عنها لأن الفعل جائز ولا يحرم من توهمه وتخيل وإن كان غلاما أو أجنبية كره له ذلك لأنه إغراء لنفسه بالحرام وحث لها عليه 
وإن قور بطيخة أو عجينا أو أديما أو نجشا في صنم إليه فأولج فيه فعلى ما قدمنا من التفصيل قلت وهو أسهل من استمنائه بيده.

 بدائع الفوائد لإبن القيم الجوزية .. باب فصل الإطناب في الإجابة .. فصل الإستمناء

http://arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/Taimiya.asp?book=64&id=888

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي​*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*كان يدخل على أزواج النبي في بيته مخنث

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عبيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن ثور ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏وهشام بن عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏كان يدخل على أزواج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏مخنث ‏ ‏فكانوا يعدونه من غير أولي ‏ ‏الإربة ‏ ‏فدخل علينا النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يوما وهو عند بعض نسائه وهو ‏ ‏ينعت ‏ ‏امرأة فقال إنها إذا أقبلت أقبلت ‏ ‏بأربع ‏ ‏وإذا أدبرت أدبرت ‏ ‏بثمان ‏ ‏فقال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ألا ‏ ‏أرى هذا يعلم ما هاهنا لا يدخلن عليكن هذا فحجبوه ‏


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن داود بن سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏بمعناه ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن صالح ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏بهذا الحديث زاد وأخرجه ‏ ‏فكان ‏ ‏بالبيداء ‏ ‏يدخل كل جمعة يستطعم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمود بن خالد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏في هذه القصة فقيل ‏ ‏يا رسول الله إنه إذن يموت من الجوع فأذن له أن يدخل في كل جمعة مرتين فيسأل ثم يرجع 

سنن أبي داود .. كتاب اللباس .. باب في قوله غير أولي الإربة

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=4&Rec=5181​*


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*جواز الصلاة خلف المخنث

‏قال أبو عبد الله ‏ ‏وقال لنا ‏ ‏محمد بن يوسف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حميد بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله بن عدي بن خيار ‏ ‏أنه دخل على ‏ ‏عثمان بن عفان ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏‏وهو ‏ ‏محصور ‏ ‏فقال إنك إمام عامة ونزل بك ما نرى ويصلي لنا إمام فتنة ونتحرج فقال ‏ ‏الصلاة أحسن ما يعمل الناس فإذا أحسن الناس فأحسن معهم وإذا أساءوا فاجتنب إساءتهم ‏
‏وقال ‏ ‏الزبيدي ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏لا نرى أن يصلى خلف ‏ ‏المخنث ‏ ‏إلا من ضرورة لا بد منها 



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الأذان .. باب ‏إمامة المفتون والمبتدع‏ 

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=1117*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*محمد و زاهر

فى يوم خرج محمدإلى السوق-فوجد زاهرا وكان يحبه فأحتضنه من الخلف فقال له زاهر اطلقنى من انت؟ فقال له محمد انا من يشترى العبيد ورفض ان يطلقه فلما عرف زاهر أنة محمد صار يمكن ظهره من صدر محمد الشريف.

السيرة الحلبية ج 3 ص 441 وفتحي رضوان في (الثائر الأعظم) ص 140 *​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*فتوى مفاخذة الصغار 





فتوى رقم<31409> تاريخ 7\5\1421ه 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده---وبعد: 

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء على ما ورد الى سماحة المفتي العام من المستفتي ابو عبدالله محمد الشمري والمحال الى اللجنة من الامانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم 1809 وتاريخ 3\5\1421ه وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه: 

انتشرت في الاونة الاخيرة ,وبشكل كبير وخاصة في الاعراس عادة مفاخذة الاولاد الصغار ,ماحكم ذلك مع العلم ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد فاخذ سيدتنا عائشة رضي الله عنها 

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء اجابت بمايلي:ليس من هدي المسلمين على مر القرون ان يلجأن الى استعمال هذه الوسائل الغير شرعية والتي وفدت الى بلادنا من الافلام الخلاعية التي يرسلها الكفار واعداء الاسلام ,اما من جهة مفاخذة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لخطيبته عائشة فقد كانت في سن السادسة من عمرها ولا يستطيع ان يجامعها لصغر سنها لذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع اربه بين فخذيها ويدلكه دلكا خفيفا ,كما ان رسول الله يملك اربه على عكس المؤمنين 

بناء على ذلك فلا يجوز التعامل بالمفاخذة لا في الاعراس ولا في المنازل ولا في المدارس ,لخطرها الفاحش ولعن الله الكفار ,الذين اتوا بهذه العادات الى بلادنا, 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء 

عضو:بكر بن عبد الله ابو زيد 

عضو:صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 

الرئيس عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو من الكل الدراسة من غير تعصب لان التعصب اعمى , لاترى الحقيقة من خلال تعصبك .. 

ارجو من الجميع التفكير والتفكير والصلاة لكى ينير الله اذهانكم لاتعملوا الحق .. والنور ... والحياة .... 

اشكر الجميع على مجرد التفكير فى الرد .. وشكرا *​


----------



## mena star (5 فبراير 2007)

*ارجو من الكل الدراسة من غير تعصب لان التعصب اعمى , لاترى الحقيقة من خلال تعصبك .. 

ارجو من الجميع التفكير والتفكير والصلاة لكى ينير الله اذهانكم لتعملوا الحق .. والنور ... والحياة .... 

اشكر الجميع على مجرد التفكير فى الرد .. وشكرا *​


----------



## .::classic::. (5 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *هو ده اعتقداتى وهو ان الانسان المسلم ... بنسى كل الحقائق وممكن يمسك فى شئ واحد وينسى
> اصل الموضوع ... وهى دى طبعا الطريقة الاسلامية فى التهرب ...*​



*
حقـائق !!! 

قبل  كل  شى  احيكـ على  تفروغك الواضح  للموضوع   مجمهود تحسد علية  

بس  يا خسارة  

انت فعلاًَ  شاطر   

بس  شاطر  بالقص  والذق

بتختار الى  انت عوزو  وبترمى الى  مش  عوزو   المهمـ  انك  بتدور  على  ما يتماشى  مع معتقداتك انت  

خدم الرسول  !!      انت  بترمى  ان  رسول الله الحبيب  لم  يكن  متواضع  ؟؟

طيب    الاسماء الى  انت  جبتها   بنفسك  هى  اسماء  كبار  علماء   وصحابة جلالاْ  ودا  تطوع  من لا  يتتطوع  ليكون  بجوار  الحبيب المصطفى !!

ليتنى منهمـ  

وبعدين لما  تيجى  تعمل  مقارنة  يريت  تطلب  مننا  احنا الايات الى انت  عوزها  فى  مقارنتك  

بلاش   شغل  قص  ولذق    مش  منشيت  جرايد  هو   مطلوب  انو  يجذب الناس  

انا على اتم ايتعداد انى اشارك معاك  فى موضوع جديد  بوجة  مقارنة   وبدون  شروط   

كل المطلوب  انك هاتقول المقارنة فى المال   على  احضار  وجة  المقارنة انا من القران   وانت  من الانجيل  

وهانشوف  الفرق  بين  مضووع  والموضوع الى  بنتكلم  علية  *​


----------



## nweas (5 فبراير 2007)

بارك اله فيك يا اخ كلاسيك على ردك الجميل وادامك اللله عونا للاسلام والمسلمين  وثبت خطاك على هدي المصطفى الحبيب محمد  رسول الله للعالم اجمعين صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه ومن اتبعه الي يوم الدين


----------



## الباحث (6 فبراير 2007)

*يسوع والشذوذ الجنسى "قليل من كثير "  *

*هذه مجرد بدايه خفيفه للتسخين فقط :*



*: قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها. 
Jn:13:5: ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها
وللعلم فقط اقول ان هذه القصة موجودة في كتب الهندوس ايضا فان الإله كرشنا قد غسل ايضا ارجل البراهميين ومسحها لهم بشكل متطابق مع ما صنعه يسوع هذا في كتاب النصارى
Jn:13:23:وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه
و الاتكاء هنا اشارة صريحة فى هذا العهد على ان المتكئ هو عشيق المتكأ عليه و هى رمز لعشق كل منهما للاخر .
فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ (متى 26 – 49)
فى حادثة الصلب (يوحنا 19: 26): فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ»..... لقد كان اليسوع يحب أتباعه جميعاً... فلم خص هذا الفتى بالحب فى أنفاسه الأخيرة؟.و طبقاً لأقوال القس بيتر ميرفى (**http://kspark.kaist.ac.kr/Jesus/Jesus%20Sexuality.htm**) فأن إنجيل يوحنا كُتب باليونانية و الجمهور المستهدف أساساً بهذا الإنجيل هو الجمهور اليونانى.... و فى اليونان القديمة لم يكن الشذوذ الجنسى من الأشياء التى يستحى المرء منها.... و بالتالى يمكن تفسير كلمة الحب بين رجلين و الإتكاء على الصدر كما ورد فى يوحنا أنه حب جنسى بين رجلين!
مرقس (14: 51-52): "فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا. وَتَبِعَهُ شَابٌّ لاَبِساً إِزَاراً عَلَى عُرْيِهِ فَأَمْسَكَهُ الشُّبَّانُ. فَتَرَكَ الإِزَارَ وَهَرَبَ مِنْهُمْ عُرْيَاناً".
و علق عليه القس بيتر ميرفى **http://kspark.kaist.ac.kr/Jesus/Jesus%20Sexuality.htm*
*بأنه لا يجد تفسيراً لكون هذا الفتى يلبس رداءاً خفيفاً بهذا الشكل بحيث يمكن سحبه و جعله عرياناً... و لكن فيما يبدو فأن هناك شيئاً خاصاً كان بين اليسوع و بين الشباب صغار السن*
*
العالم اللاهوتى مورتون سميث فى عام 1958 فى دير مارى سابا جنوب شرق القدس بينما كان يقوم بفهرسة المكتبة الخاصة بالدير... كان يتفحص كتاباً يعود إلى القرن السابع عشر يتحدث عن كتبات أجناتيوس الأنطاكى.... فوجد أن هناك فى آخر ثلاث صفحات من الكتاب يوجد نسخ باليونانية لخطاب ....و بدأت الكتابة بتلك العبارات " من الخطابات الموجهة من المقدس كليمنت , مؤلف كتاب الستروماتيس إلى ثيودور"..... و الخطابً مكتوبً لشخص يُدعى ثيودور من كليمنت السكندرى (150 – 213 م.... و هو كان سكندرى الأصل و هاجر إلى القدس فى عهد محاكمات القيصر سبتيميوس سيفيرس التى أقامها للمسيحيين فى عام 203 ميلادية.... و قد أصبح أسقفاً للقدس حيث كتب هذا الخطاب)..... فى هذا الخطاب يذكر الكاتب كليمنت معلومات عن ما يسمى بالإنجيل السرى لمرقس .... و يقوم كاتب الخطاب بسرد مقطعين كاملين من هذا الإنجيل و يشير الكاتب إلى وجود الكتاب كاملاً بكنيسة الأسكندرية و لكن الكنيسة تخفيه...و من هذا الكلام يتضح أن إنجيل مرقس بوجه الخصوص كان موجوداً على ثلاثة أشكال فى الحقبات الأولى للمسيحية:
• نسخة مختصرة أو مٌنقحة للعوام و المؤمنين الجدد بالمسيحية. و هى نسخة عدد فيها مُرقس أعمال الرب اليسوعى كما وردت إليه على لسان بطرس عندما كانوا معاً فى روما.
• نسخة كاملة.... و خصصه المجمع للمتبحرين فى المعرفة اللاهوتية. و هى نسخة زاد عليها مرقس عندما جاء إلى الأسكندرية
• النسخة الكاربوكراتسية نسبة إلى كاربوكراتس الذى أسس جماعة كاربوكراتس المسيحية و قام بتزوير للنسخ الكاملة و قام بالدعاية لها على أنها النسخ الأصلية للإنجيل و هى النسخ التى كان يتداولها المُهرطقين خلال القرن الثانى و تدعو إلى الإباحية الجنسية ضمن ما تدعو له.
و من هذا الخطاب يتضح أن المُجمع فى نيقية أقر النُسخ المُنقحة من الأناجيل و إبتعد عن النسخ الكاملة أو النسخ المزيفة لمنع حدوث البلبلة بين المؤمنين المسيحيين الجدد. و قد تم إبادة تلك النسخ الأخرى إلى أن أعيد إكتشافها فى أربعينيات القرن العشرين على يد إثنين من الفلاحين المصريين فيما يسمى ببرديات نجع حمادى و اللتى تحتوى على عدد كبير من الأناجيل المُحرمة مثل إنجيل مريم و إنجيل توماس.... و كذلك إكتشاف مورتون سميث لهذا الخطاب.
و هذا الخطاب يوضح... بل و يفسر ما جاء فى إنجيل مرقس (14: 51-52).... و كذلك يبدو لأى مدقق أن هناك مقطعاً محذوفاً من مرقس (10: 46)...." وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أَرِيحَا. وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ أَرِيحَا مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَجَمْعٍ غَفِيرٍ كَانَ بَارْتِيمَاوُسُ الأَعْمَى ابْنُ تِيمَاوُسَ جَالِساً عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي."
إذ أن الإنجيل يقفز فى لفظة واحدة بين مجئ اليسوع إلى أريحا ثم خروجه منها.... دون التطرق إلى ما حدث بالبلدة!... هل دخل اليسوع أريحا من باب و خرج منه ثانية دون أن يفعل شيئاً؟.... هل كان فى رحلة سياحية ليتفرج على المدينة؟ و لم يقابل أحداً و لم يعظ أحداً و لم يفعل شيئاً؟. و إذا كانت تلك الرحلة إلى مدينة أريحا غير مهمة.... فلماذا تم ذكرها أصلاً؟.... و هذه الثغرات يملأها هذا الخطاب المخفى و الذى يتناول ما يسمى بأنجيل مرقس السرى.... و لكن لماذا تم إخفاؤه.... هذا ما سنعرفه بعد قراءة الخطاب:
رسالة كلمنت الى ثيودور :
إلى ثيودور:
لقد فعلت حسنا في اسكات التعاليم الرديئة للكاربوكرات. لأنهم مثل "النجوم التائهة " المشار اليها في النبوءة , الذين يضلون عن الصراط المستقيم المُحدد بالوصايا الى قعر الخطيئة الجسدية اللانهائية .ففى الوقت الذى يتباهون فيه بالمعرفة عن خفايا الشيطان ,كما يدّعون, فأنهم لا يعلمون انهم يطردون انفسهم بعيدا الى "غياهب و ظُلمات الضلال". وبإدعائهم انهم احرار, فهم فى الحقيقة عبيد اذلاء لرغبات الجسد. فمثل هؤلاء البشر يجب مقاومتهم جميعهم بشتى الطرق.
لأنهم حتى لو قالوا شيئا صحيحا , فان من يحب الحقيقة لا يجب عليه ان يتفق معهم. لأن ليس كل الأشياء الصحيحة تعنى الحقيقة , ولا يجب حتى تفضيل الحقيقة التي قد تبدو حقيقية فى عيون الإنسان على الحقيقية البحتة حسب الإيمان.
الآن بالنسبة للأشياء التي يقولونها باستمرار عن انجيل مرقص الموحى به من الله. بعضها مزيف, والبعض الآخر حتى لو حوى بعض الحقيقة . فهي على أية حال لم تقدم بالشكل الصحيح. لأن الأمور الحقيقية عندما يتم خلطها مع تلك مع المزيفة فهى فى النهاية تُعتبر مزيفة و تصبح كما يقول المثل: " كالملح الذى يفقد طعمه".
بالنسبة لمرقص , فخلال اقامة بطرس في روما فقد كتب وصفاً لإعمال الرب. و لكنه , على أية حال لم يذكر كل الأعمال , ولا حتى لمّح للأعمال السرية , لكنه اختار ما كان يعتقد ان له فائدة فى تقوية ايمان الذين كانوا يتلقون الإيمان. لكن حين مات بطرس شهيدا . جاء مرقص الى الاسكندرية , حاملاً معه خواطره وملاحظاته و كذلك تلك الخاصة ببطرس , قام ( مرقص ) بنقل بعض الأشياء المناسبة من تلك الخواطر و الملاحظات إلى كتابه الذى سبق أن كتبه, تلك التي قد تفيد في التقدم نحو المعرفة.
وهكذا ألف انجيلا اكثر روحانية ليستخدمه من يبغى الكمال. لكنه على أية حال لم يتطرق إلى الأمور التي لا يجب النقاش فيها, و كذلك لم يكتب عن تعاليم الرب السرية الخاصة بالتفسيرات اللاهوتية. ولكنه زاد على القصص التي كان قد كتبها سلفاً , وبالإضافة الى ذلك , فأنه كمفسر لاهوتى تطرق إلى أمثلة محددة يعرف ان سبر أغوارها سيقود من يتلقاها الى الحقيقة المخفية من وراء سبعة حجُب.
لذلك , و في الخلاصة , فلقد اعد تلك الأمور, دونما إكراه أو إهمال حسب رأيي . و حين شارف على الموت , ترك مؤلفاته للكنيسة في الاسكندرية , حيث يتم حراستها بعناية كبيرة . وتُقرأ فقط لمن يتم إعدادهم لتلقى الأسرار العظيمة.
لكن بما ان الشياطين الشريرة تخطط دائما لتدمير الجنس البشري, فان كاربوكراتس, بتأثير من تلك الشياطين وباستخدام أساليب الخداع ,تمكن من السيطرة على أحد قساوسة الكنيسة بالإسكندرية وحصل منه على نسخة من الانجيل السري, و الذى قام بتفسيره طبقاً لعقيدته الكافرة التى تقدس الجسد , علاوة على ذلك ,قام بخلط الكلمات النقية والمقدسة بأكاذيب مخزية. ومن هذا الخليط خرج بتعاليم (الكاربوكراتية).
وبالنسبة لهم فكما قد قلت فيما سبق , لا يجب ان نفسح لهم المجال; و حتى حين يقدمون أدلتهم الكاذبة , فلا يجب أبداً ان نعترف ان هذا الإنجيل السري قد كتبه مرقص, و يجب ان ننكره حتى تحت القسم . ذلك لأنه لا يجب لكل الناس أن يعرفوا كل الحقيقة. و لهذا السبب فان حكمة الله لسليمان تقول " اجب الاحمق بما يساوى حماقته " تبرهن على أن نور الحقيقة يجب ان إخفاءه عن العقول الضالة التى لا يمكنها أن ترى تلك الحقيقة.
و مرة اخرى تقول ( الحكمة الإلهية ) , " سوف تُحجب الحقيقة عن كل من لا يمتلك عقلاً " و كذلك " دع الاحمق يمشي في الظلام " . و لكننا نحن " ابناء النور "تنورت أذهاننا عن طريق نور الروح الإلهية من الآتية من السماء. و حين تحل روح الله فيك فأنها تهتف " لقد أصبحت حراً" و " الأنقياء فقط هم الذين يستحقون الأشياء النقية".
و هكذا يا ثيودور , سوف لن اتردد في الإجابة عن أسئلتك التي سألتها , لأدحض تلك الاكاذيب بكلمات الانجيل ذاته, على سبيل المثال:
" بعد " وَكَانُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ صَاعِدِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ " (مرقس 10: 32).....وما بعدها , حتى " وبعد ثلاثة ايام سوف يقوم " (مرقس 8: 31): 
يذكر الإنجيل السري هذا المقطع كلمة بكلمة:
( وجاءوا الى قرية (بيت عَنْيَا ) وإذا بامرأة قد مات اخيها كانت هناك. وجاءت وسجدت ليسوع قائلة له " يا ابن داود,ارحمني ". فانتهرها التلاميذ.فغضب يسوع منهم وذهب معها الى الحديقة حيث كان القبر. وفي الحال سُمع صوت بكاء عالي من داخل القبر. فدحرج يسوع الصخرة من امام القبر. و دخل حيث كان الشاب فمد يسوع يده وأقامه. فنظر الشاب اليه ( الى يسوع ) , وأحبه وتوسل إليه أن يبقى معه. ثم خرجا من القبر, و ذهبوا الى بيت الشاب, لأنه كان غنياً. ومرت ستة ايام قضاها يسوع. و أعطاه التعليمات بما يجب عليه أن يفعله, وفي المساء جاء اليه الشاب لا يرتدى شيئاً سوى ثوب خفيف من الكتان فوق جسده العاري. و بقى معه تلك الليلة كى يُعلمه يسوع اسرار الملكوت الإلهى .و حين استيقظ يسوع , عاد الى الجانب الآخر من نهر الأردن.
وهذه الكلمات تتبع النص , " و وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا " (مرقس : 10:35) إلى آخر هذا المقطع .
لكن " رجل عاري مع رجل عاري " والأشياء الاخرى التي كتبت عنها لي , ليست موجودة. وبعد الكلمات "وجاءوا الى أريحا" (مرقس 10 : 46), يضيف الانجيل السري فقط ," وأخت الشاب الذي احبه يسوع كانت هناك , مع امه و سالومه , لكن يسوع لم يستقبلهم " لكن اشياء كثيرة مما أتيت على ذكرها يبدو لى أنها و بالفعل مجرد أكاذيب.
الجزء الأول يملأ الثغرة فى إنجيل مرقس بين (10: 34) و (10: 35) فهو يصف حدث مماثل لإحياء أليعازر فى إنجيل يوحنا (11: 1- 45)..... و هنا يتحدث إنجيل مرقس السرى أن هناك رجلاً فى بيت عانى قد مات. و أتت أخته و إستعطفت اليسوع أن يرحمها بإحياء أخيها.... و فى هذه اللحظة يستمع الجميع إلى صوت آت من القبر.... و يدحرج اليسوع الحجر الذى يسد مدخل القبر و يدخل و يمد يده لكى يقوم أخو تلك السيدة من رقدته..... و بعدها تأتى عبارة غريبة لا محل لها فى السياق " فنظر الشاب اليه ( الى يسوع ) , وأحبه وتوسل إليه أن يبقى معه".... و بعد ستة أيام.... أعطاه يسوع أمراً ما يجب أن يفعله.... و لما حل المساء أتاه ذلك الشاب.... لا يرتدى سوى رداء من الكتان يستر جسده العارى.... و قضى اليل مع اليسوع الذى لقنه أسرار مملكة الرب!... ثم بعد ذلك ينطلق اليسوع إلى الضفة الغربية من نهر الأردن!.
و فى المقطع الثانى يتحدث كليمنت عن الفتى الذى أحبه اليسوع الذى قدم إليه مع أمه و سالومه.....
و بتحليل تلك العبارات... يبدو أن المقصود هو شخص واحد فى المقطعين.... و ربما كان ذلك الشاب هو نفسه الذى هرب عارياً عندما داهمهم الحراس فى حديقة جَثْسَيْمَانِي فى مرقس (14: 51 – 52).... و لربما كان نفسه الفتى الذى إلتقى المريمتان و سالومه عند زيارتهم لقبر اليسوع فى مرقس (16 : 5)....
و لتفسير تلك المقاطع هناك إتجاهان:
1- بعض المفسرين إستقروا أن معنى الرجل العارى أنه هو و اليسوع كانوا يستعدون لعملية التعميد حيث كان فى بدء المسيحية يقف القائم بالتعميد أو الكاهن و من يتم تعميده الإثنان عاريان أثناء عملية التعميد!
و لكن هذا الإتجاه تدحضه ثلاث شواهد:
• إخفاء الكنيسة لهذا الجزء و حذفه و كذلك إنكار كليمنت له و إعتباره أنه لا يصح ذكره و تأييده لعملية الحذف باعتباره يُمثل فضيحة
• المعنى الحرفى المفهوم و الذى يأتى لعقل أى شخص سوىّ عند ذكر عبارتى (رجل عارى مع رجل عارى) و (الذى أحبه اليسوع) و التأكيد على كلمة الحب فى تلك العبارة..... هو العلاقة الشاذة بين اليسوع و هذا الرجل....ألم يكن اليسوع يحب تلاميذه كلهم رجالاً و نساءاً؟
• كانت هناك فى بداية المسيحية بعض الطوائف و منها الكاربوكراتيين... تستخدم العلاقات الجنسية كنوع من التوحد مع الذات الإلهية!... و كنوع من التحرر من الشريعة الموسوية... و لابد أن تلك الطوائف كانت لها التبريرات الدينية المقنعة لكى تقوم بذلك.... و يُستشف من كلام كليمنت أن بعض الأشياء قد تم حذفها من إنجيل مرقس... و أنه قام بالرد فقط على المقاطع التى جاءت فى خطاب ثيودور..... و بالتالى فلابد أن هناك مقاطع أخرى تم حذفها لم يأت كليمنت على ذكرها على غرار (دع الفتنة نائمة!)....
2- الإتجاه الثانى و يتبناه مورتون سميث (1915 – 1991) و الذى كتب كتابين عن الإنجيل السرى لمرقس.... يعتقد الكاتب أن اليسوع و هذا الرجل كانا بالفعل يمارسان اللواط أثناء تلك الليلة المذكورة فى المقطع الأول.... و هذا يعنى أن اليسوع قد يكون مثلياً أو ثنائياً (له رغبة فى النساء كما للرجال.... بالنظر إلى حكايته المشهورة مع مريم المجدلية!).
و يتضح أن الخطاب كان إستجابة من قبّل كليمنت لتساؤل من ثيودور عن الطائفة المسماة بالكاربوكراتيين.... و هى إحدى الطوائف التى نشأت فى البدايات الأولى للمسيحية.... و كانوا يؤمنون بإمكانية تناسخ الأرواح... على عكس الإنتقادات المسيحية التى كانت سائدة فى ذلك الوقت..... و كانوا يعتقدون أنه على المرء أن يمر بعدد من الحيوات على الأرض لكى يمكنه أن يمر بكل التجارب و الأحاسيس و الآلام فى الحياة.... و هذا يتضمن الخبرات الجنسية بما فيها من أحاسيس الذكر و أحاسيس الأنثى و كذلك الأحاسيس المثلية.... و كانت تلك الطائفة شهيرة بتبادل الزوجات بين أعضاء الطائفة.
و يذكر الخطاب مقطعاً يقع بين مرقس (10: 32 – 34)... و الذى يتحدث عن تنبؤ اليسوع بموته ثم قيامته.... و بين مرقس (10: 35 – 45)....و الذى يتناول رجاء كل من يعقوب و يوحنا بتفضيل اليسوع لهما!
و فى المقطع الثانى .... يضع كليمنت تلك العبارة التى ذكرها مباشرة ضمن العبارات الأولى فى مرقس (10 : 46)... بحيث يُمكن أن يكون النص كالتالى:
" وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أَرِيحَا. وأخت الشاب الذي احبه يسوع كانت هناك , مع امه وسالومه , لكن يسوع لم يستقبلهم. وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ أَرِيحَا مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَجَمْعٍ غَفِيرٍ كَانَ بَارْتِيمَاوُسُ الأَعْمَى ابْنُ تِيمَاوُسَ جَالِساً عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي.
ثم يتبرأ كليمنت مما جاء غير ذلك فى خطاب ثيودور و يصفه بأنه محض كذب و هرطقة.... أى أن كليمنت يؤمن على هذين المقطعين الذين وردا فى خطاب ثيودور و يُحدد موضعهما فى إنجيل مرقس.....بينما يرفض باقى ما جاء فى الخطاب.
و لإثبات أن الخطاب أصلى فعلاً و منسوخ على أوراق ذلك الكتاب قام سميث:
1- تمكن سميث من معرفة إسم الناشر للكتاب الذى يحوى تلك المنسوخ على صفحاته هذا الخطاب.... و يتأكد أنه يعود للقرن السابع عشر.... و قام سميث بتصوير الصفحات المعنية و عرضها على متخصصين فى التاريخ القديم للكتب و أيضاً علماء متخصصين فى الكتابة اليونانية القديمة... فأجمعوا على أن الخط و طريقة الكتابة تطابق القرن الثامن عشر أو التاسع عشر.... فالكتابة قديمة بالفعل!
2- بمقارنة الأسلوب بأسلوب كليمنت ... و الذى له مؤلفات عديدة فى المكتبة المسيحية القديمة و كلها باللغة اليونانية... ونجد تطابق تام مع نفس الأسلوب.
3- بمقارنة ما ذكره كليمنت من مقاطع موجودة بالإنجيل السرى لمرقس مع أسلوب مرقس فى إنجيله... وجد تطابق شبه تام... و بشهادة علماء لاهوتيين كبار!.
و يدعى كليمنت أن إنجيل مرقس الأساسى هو النسخة القانونية المُعترف بها من الكنيسة.... و أن مرقس قد أضاف إليها إضافات أثناء تواجده بالأسكندرية....لتضيف بعض المعرف للخاصة و ليس عموم المسيحيين...و لكن بالفحص الدقيق للنص يمكن تمييز أن الإنجيل السرى هو فى الحقيقة الإنجيل الأصلى ثم تمت إزالة بعض المقاطع التى وجد المجتمعون فى نيقية أنها لا تناسب عموم الناس و لا يصح إلا للخاصة الإطلاع عليها!... و بالتالى قاموا بحذفها لكى تظهر النسخة المُختصرة (القانونية) إلى الوجود!... و الدليل...فى مرقس (10 : 46)... حيث تم حذف المقطع الثانى بالكامل من النسخة المختصرة...و كذلك فى مرقس (14 : 52)...ذِكر الرجل العارى فى حديقة جيسمانى تبدو غير معقولة لو كانت النسخة المختصرة هى الأصلية بينما أن ذكر المقطع الأول من خطاب كليمنت عن الإنجيل السرى قبل تلك الفقرة تعطينا فهماً أعمق و تبريراً لوجد مثل هذا الرجل الذى يلبس ثوباً خفيفاً من الكتان.
و يتطابق إنجيل مرقس السرى مع قصة يوحنا (الإصحاح 11 و 12) و هى قصة إقامة أليعازر من الموت. و منها يتضح أن الفتى المقصود فى مرقس السرى هو أليعازر.... و هو الفتى شبه العارى المقصود فى كل ما سبق أن أشرنا إليه.
8- يسوق بعض الشواذ فى صفحاتهم على الشبكة تلك التفسيرات من الكتاب المقدس
مُبْطِلِينَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ بِتَقْلِيدِكُمُ الَّذِي سَلَّمْتُمُوهُ. وَأُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تَفْعَلُون. ثُمَّ دَعَا كُلَّ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا مِنِّي كُلُّكُمْ وَافْهَمُوا. لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ".
يكتب ج. ريتشاردز أنه علينا مقارنة حال الشواذ مع تلك العبارات.... هل الشذوذ يتضمن دخول شيئ ما للإنسان من الخارج....الإجابة هى :نعم بالطبع....و بالتالى فهى لا تنجسه! و هى بالضرورة ليست خطيئة.... و إذا كان لدى أحد ما يمكن أن يدحض به هذا القول من الكتاب المقدس.... فهو مخطئ... فاليسوع كان صادقاً و يعرف ما يقوله جيداً!
فى مرقس (7 : 1- 13) يتهم الفريسيين اليسوع بأن تلاميذه لا يتبعون تقاليد الشيوخ.... و هنا بدأ اليسوع فى توبيخهم و بدأ فى ضرب الأمثلة و يتهمهم بأنهم أبطلوا كلام الله بتقليدهم الأعمى!. ثم يأتى إلى الفقرة التى سبق و أن أشرنا إليها (7 : 13 – 15)... عندما يضع اليسوع مقياساً يمكن الحكم على الخطائين من خلاله...
ثم فى مرقس (7 : 16 – 23) يوبخ اليسوع التلاميذ على شكهم فى كلامه و يؤكد لهم أنه يعنى كل ما يقوله!
9- كتب مايكل كيلى :
**http://kspark.kaist.ac.kr/Jesus/gayjesus.htm*
*عن تعامل اليسوع مع المثليين فى متى (8 : 5 -13):
" ولما دخل يسوع كفر ناحوم جاء اليه قائد مئة يطلب اليه 6 ويقول يا سيد غلامي مطروح في البيت مفلوجا متعذبا جدا. 7 فقال له يسوع انا آتي واشفيه. 8 فأجاب قائد المئة وقال يا سيد لست مستحقا ان تدخل تحت سقفي.لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامي. 9 لأني انا ايضا انسان تحت سلطان.لي جند تحت يدي.اقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب ولآخر ائت فيأتي ولعبدي افعل هذا فيفعل. 10 فلما سمع يسوع تعجب وقال للذين يتبعون.الحق اقول لكم لم اجد ولا في اسرائيل ايمانا بمقدار هذا. 11 وأقول لكم ان كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات. 12 وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون الى الظلمة الخارجية.هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان. 13 ثم قال يسوع لقائد المئة اذهب وكما آمنت ليكن لك.فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة"



و بولس نفسه قال
Rom:16:16:16 سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة.كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم 
والقضية ليست قضية قبل مقدسة فقط وإنما هناك ما يعرف كذلك بـ( لاهوت الشذوذ ) وقد صدر عن مجلس الكنائس العالمي، في 10 كانون الأول 1998، بيان صحفي يحمل الرقم 30 تحدث إيجابياً عن “لاهوت الشذوذ الجنسي” ودعا المعاهد اللاهوتية إلى إدخال مواد هذا اللاهوت في دراستها. وهناك ايضا ما يعرف بالتجمع العالمي للطلاب المسيحيين (World Student Christian Federation ) وهو من الدعاة الى ما يسمى بلاهوت التحرير ولهم فرعهم في كندا حيث ينظمون لقاءات بين الشواذ والمتحولين جنسيا كذلك ولهم موقعهم على هذا الرابط : **http://scmcanada.org/sexuality?*
*الجدير بالذكر ان نيرون نفسه الذى كان فى عصر بولس كان يتزوج من الرجال 

في عام 1958اكتشف الباحث التوراتي ( مورتون سميث) من جامعة كولومبيا قطعة من مخطوطة لرسالة كتبها القديس كلمنت الإسكندري الى شخص اسمه ثيودور, يقتبس منها من انجيل مرقص .وتحتوي هذه المخطوطة على النص الكامل للإصحاح العاشر من إنجيل مرقص. وما بين العدد 34 و35 نجد هذه الفقرة التي اختفت من كافة الأناجيل المنقحة والمعدلة اليوم . وهذه الفقرة التي ستقرؤونها الآن اصبحت جوهر خلاف وجدال بين الاكادميين والعلماء النصارى لكن في النهاية لم ينكر احد منهم مصداقية المخطوطة ! 
لنقرأ … 
” فنظر الشاب اليه ( الى يسوع ) , فاحبه وتوسله ليبقى معه. وعند خروجهم من الضريح, ذهبوا الى بيت الشاب, لأنه كان غنيا. وبعد ستة ايام قضاها يسوع يعلمه, جاء اليه الشاب في المساء مرتديا ثوبا ( خفيفا ) من الكتان فوق جسده العاري. فبقى معه تلك الليلة. يعلمه يسوع اسرار ملكوت الله ”
ان هذا الهوس بالشذوذ الجنسي عند المسحييين هو الذي اخرج لهم المذهب الهلنستي في القرن الثالث وهو مذهب مجاهر بالإباحية الجنسية
المسيحية أيضاً فى بداياتها لم تكن تدين هذا السلوك بنفس الدرجة التى وصلت إليها بعد ذلك، وكانت قمة الهجوم المسيحى على الشذوذ على يد القديس "أوغسطين" فى القرن الرابع الميلادى، الذى كانت له بعض الخبرات الجنسية قبل أن يعلن توبته فهو يقول فى إعترافاته "أنا قد لوثت تيار ومجرى الصداقة بقذارة وفحش الفسق، وعكرت مياهه الرائقة من نهر الجحيم الأسود للشهوة"، وقد أكد أوغسطين على أن هذه الشهوة هى التى "هبطت بآدم وحواء من الفردوس وباعدت بين الإنسان والرب و هذا القديس من وجهت نظهرم ولد فى تونس فى مدينة تغاست و هذا اسمها فى ذلك الوقت سنة 354 و كان ابوه وثنى و امه مسيحية و بعد بلوغه تنقل بين قراطجنه و رومية ( روما) و كان يمارس الشذوذ كذلك حتى بعد بلوغه مرحله متقدمة فى دراسة الانجيل و لكنه اتبع آراء ماني وهو رجل فارسي، وخلاصتها عبارة عن مزيج غريب لعقائد وثنية وعقائد مسيحية. وقد اعتنق أوغسطين بدعة ماني لمدة تسع سنوات و يذكر ان الذى كان يمارس معه الشذوذ حبيه يعنى تركه و اتخذ رجل اخر بعدما تم تعينه استاذ لعلم البيان والبلاغة في مدينة ميلانو و ابتعاده فترات طويله عنه فاتخذ رجل غيرة فتعذب كثيرا لذلك فبدا بحرب شعواء على الشذوذ و الشاذين عموما بعدما عانى كثيرا بسبب هجر حبيب الذكر و كذلك فعل "توماس أكوينى" 
و بمساعدة أمبروز أسقف الكنيسة المسيحية في ميلانو تم تجريم الشذوذ فى المسيحية قاطبه و تعممها على الكنائس كلها المنتشرة فى ذلك الوقت لما فى كنيسة روما مركز الحكم الرومانى من تأثير على باقى المستعمرات 
الجدير بالذكر ان كلمة HOMOSEXUAL مستمدة من الأصل اليونانى HOMO أى مثل أى أنه الجنسية المثلية و نحن نعرف ان المسيحية و فلسفتها مستمده من الحضارة الرومانية و اليونانية و الاغريقية قبلهم 
و للمعلومة فقط 10% من الرجال الأمريكيين البيض كانت ممارساتهم الجنسية مقصورة على نفس الجنس لمدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل فيما بين 16 و 55 سنة، و 4% منهم كانت الممارسة مقصورة على نفس الجنس مدى الحياة، و 73% من كل سكان أمريكا قد جربوا الشذوذ مرة واحدة على الأقل أثناء حياتهم، وفى هذه المرة كانت الممارسة قد أدت إلى الأورجازم. 

بالنسبة للسيدات وجدت الدراسة أن 19% من السيدات حتى سن الأربعين مارسن الشذوذ لفترة، وأن 3% منهن مارسن الشذوذ طيلة حياتهن. 
لانهم لا يرون حرج من ذلك لان هناك مرجعيه دينية و تاريخية اوصوليه تبيح لهم ذلك 
و لهم فى ربهم اسوة سيئه
تحياتى العطره
*


----------



## maria123 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عل الموضوع mena star


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز الباحث

ارشحك للحصول على جائزه دان براون ( مؤلف رواية شفرة دافنشى )

واتمنى تحويل روايتك البوليسية هذه لفيلم سينيمائى لنستمتع بها

وللامام دائما


----------



## النمر_2009 (6 فبراير 2007)

ماذا تفضلون يااصحاب العقول(اول بند من بنود المقارنه)

معتقد اهن الانبياء وجعلهم زوانى ولادين جعلهم اطهار وقدوه لكل الناس؟


----------



## kimo14th (6 فبراير 2007)

الباحث 

قلتلك لما تحط المقال تشيل الكلمات المسيئه على قدر الامكان 

لكن واضح ان الكلام عاجبك ........... تخيلتك محترم ولكن للاسف 


ثانيا ماالدليل على كلامك 

هو اى حد يحط كلام ع النت نصدقه ........ انا عايز الموقع الاصلى اللى جايب منه الكلام لوسمحت 

لان الامتداد غريب واعطانى موقع غريب ..... 

ومن هؤلاء القسس .......... بل كيف يكونون قسس 

وجميله اوى حته الرساله السريه وانجيل مرقص الاصلى .. ملعوبه .... فعلا ينفع تشتغل مع دان براون 

وامثاله  

ونقطه اخرى توضح سفاهه ووشيطنه هؤلاء السفله 

بقولهم ان الشاذ غير نجس والشذوذ ليس خطيئه 

فلما احرق الله سدوم وعموره


----------



## النمر_2009 (6 فبراير 2007)

ماذا تفضلون يااصحاب العقول(اول بند من بنود المقارنه)

معتقد اهان الانبياء وجعلهم زوانى ولادين جعلهم اطهار وقدوه لكل الناس؟

لماذا لاتردوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## كرستينا (7 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> ماذا تفضلون يااصحاب العقول(اول بند من بنود المقارنه)
> 
> معتقد اهان الانبياء وجعلهم زوانى ولادين جعلهم اطهار وقدوه لكل الناس؟
> 
> لماذا لاتردوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11




*حاول توضح سؤالك شوية وبلاش الالغاز ياصاحب العقل الاعظم *​:dance:


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*نتبع دين صادق في سردة للاحداث 
صادق في كلامة عن البشر بدون تحوير للكلام 
فيحكي القصة كاملة و يقول الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة 
و هؤلاء الانبياء اللي مش عاجبينك كانت تو بتهم مثالا يحتذى بة 
واقروا بخطيئتهم مثلما قال داوود خطيئتي امامي في كل حين 
ولكن هناك من يداري و يداري على افعال قبيحة مشينة ولا يذكرها 
اهدى شوية و بلاش الكلمات العائمة 
الرب مع الجميع *


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

حاول توضح سؤالك شوية وبلاش الالغاز ياصاحب العقل الاعظم 

السوال (اول بند من بنود المقارنه)

اى دين يتبع

الذى يقول على الانبياء انهم زنوا وسرقوا وقتلوا؟

ام الذى يقول انهم عباد الله الصالحين؟


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

هؤلاء الانبياء اللي مش عاجبينك كانت تو بتهم مثالا يحتذى بة 
واقروا بخطيئتهم مثلما قال داوود خطيئتي امامي في كل حين 
ولكن هناك من يداري و يداري على افعال قبيحة مشينة ولا يذكرها 

_ولما الانبياء تخطا وتقع فى جريمه الزنا والعياذ بالله بعد اختيارهم من الله ،هل معنى ذلك ان الله اخطا فى اختياره الانبياء؟

_لماذا اختار الله سيدنا داود بالذات من دون البشر؟

هل لانه صالح ام انه سيزنى؟

_تعليقا على كلامك فى جمله بسيطه

اليهود هم من الفوا كتابك ،واليهود هم قتله الانبياء،اتتوقع ان يكتبوا عن الانبياء شى صالح


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

والدليل على ان اليهود هم من الفوا كتابك:

صموئيل الاول الاصحاح عشرين

0فغَضِبَ شاوُلُ على يوناثانَ وقالَ لَه: «يا اَبنَ الفاجرةِ العاصيةِ أتَحسَبُني لا أعلَمُ أنَّكَ مُتَحزِّبٌ لاَبنِ يَسَّى لِخزيكَ وعارِ أمِّكَ؟ 

هل هذا كلام الله ام كلام اليهود وتاليف منهم؟


----------



## the engineer (8 فبراير 2007)

*أولا ...ياريت رجاء من الأخوة المسلمين ...لو مش عارف دينك كويس ياريت تسكت أنا عارف ان الغيرة ممكن تاخد اي حد من الكلام الي مكتوب بس ده ميمنعش ان احنا نتناقش بأدب و عايز أقول حاجة مش كل واحد بيدخل يشتم فالمسيح ده معناه ان هو مسلم و ممكن جدا يكون يهودي لأن هما بيحبو يشعلو الفتنة بين الناس و بين الأديان و مستحيل يكون فيه مسلم بيتبع سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم يقول الكلام الي اتقال علي السيد المسيح عليه السلام و بالنسبة لكاتبت الموضوع فمعظم الأحديث الي انتي كتباها هي احاديث موضوعة و مكذوبة و من كترهم أنا مش هعقب عليهم كلهم لا كن مثلا الحديث بتاع الاستمناء الي  أنا مش عارف ده جبتيه منين!! االغرض من الصوم هو ترك الأكل و الشرب كعبادة و تقرب لله و هي حجات مباحة للانسان فما بالك بالحرام؟....يعني هننهي عن الأكل و الشرب و نحلل الاستمناء ؟؟
بس أنا عندي رد عليكم و مش من عندي ده من عند الله سبحانه و تعالي ,فقال تعالي​*[/SIZE{وَإِن كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِّمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُواْ بِسُورَةٍ مِّن مِّثْلِهِ وَادْعُواْ شُهَدَاءكُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ {23}
فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ {24}}​


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> هؤلاء الانبياء اللي مش عاجبينك كانت تو بتهم مثالا يحتذى بة
> واقروا بخطيئتهم مثلما قال داوود خطيئتي امامي في كل حين
> ولكن هناك من يداري و يداري على افعال قبيحة مشينة ولا يذكرها
> 
> ...



*" الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة "" 
طبعا تتجاهل كل الكلام على كل الانبياء 
لماذا اختار اللة داوود ؟؟؟؟؟ اية الكلام الاهبل دة ؟
اليهود هم من الفوا كتابنا !!!! طيب 
ما ترحمونا من الهبل شوية يا خوانا *


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> والدليل على ان اليهود هم من الفوا كتابك:
> 
> صموئيل الاول الاصحاح عشرين
> 
> ...




*اضحكتني يا هادي 
الم يتكلم النمل في القران !!!
الم يتكلم الشيطان في القران وقال لاغوينهم بما اغويتني !!! 
الم بقل نكاحا في القران و فروج و مش اعوزين نتطرق للمعنى بتاعهم 
اذن هذا من عند غير اللة 
من اغبي الشبهات اللي شفتها في حياتي 
وما العيب في ان الكتاب المقدس و العهد القديم يسرد القصص بامانة و لا يتحزب لاحد ؟
اذن فقد اثبت العضو الفذ العالم النمر تحريف الكتاب بشبهة غبية 
ربنا يرحمنا من التدليس 
ابقى حط العدد كمان واذكر الشاهد كاملا *


----------



## mena star (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> اليهود هم من الفوا كتابك ،واليهود هم قتله الانبياء،اتتوقع ان يكتبوا عن الانبياء شى صالح





*يانمر ياصاحب البدعة القديمة .. اليهود هم اللى الفوا كتابك ... 

اقولك ايه .. مسلم .. 

خد يااخى شوف هل الكتاب المقدس محرف ام لا وبشهادة القرآن ولو انت متأكد قوى انه محرف
يبقى كتابك انت كمان محرف .. شوف الادلة وبعدين رد , عشان متردتش بدون فهم الموضوع كله

http://www.servant13.net/halbible/latahrif.htm*​


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة "" 

كلام جميل جدا ومن هنا نبدا المقارنه

المعتقد المسيحى ينسب الزنا والسرقه والقتل وشرب الخمر الانبياء الذى اختارهم الله

الدين الاسلامى ينسب العفه والطهاره والعباده وعدم المعصيه الانبياء الذين اختارهم الله

اذن يااصحاب العقول انهو دين تبع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد اللة ""
> 
> كلام جميل جدا ومن هنا نبدا المقارنه
> 
> ...




*يا مسلم لماذا تاخذ اية فقط من دون الشرح كاملا 
نعم الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا لان لا يوجد انسان اتى على وجة الارض لم يفعل خطية الا شخص المسيح الالة المتجسد 
داوود اللذي تقصدة و سليمان اخطاوا نعم و لكن توبتهم مثالا يحتذى بة 
وبلاش الكلام العايم عن الاسلام لاني لو تكلمت في الاسلام بنفس الطريقة التي تتكلم بها عن المسيحية هتزعل 
شرب خمر اية يا مغيب قرانك نفسة حلل شرب الخمر يا مغيب " ومن ثمرات النخيل و الاعناب تتخذون منها سكرا و رزقا حسنا "" و غيرة 
و المسيحية تنهي عن السكر بالخمر يا مغيب "" ولا تسكروا بالخمر """
عفة اية يا مغيب المسيحية تامر بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة يا مغيب وليس اربعة و ملك اليمين و المسيار و متعة و امراة مؤمنة عاهرة توهب نفسها 
للمراة الاخيرة الكلام العايم و الشبهات الخبيثة الملتوية مش هتفيد معانا يا هادي 
كلامك كلة عايم و نيتك خبيثة يا هادي *


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *العلاقات
> في الإسلام والمسيحية
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

*المحبة عن طريق السيف!!!!*

المسيحية :

*متى :10:34* لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَ الْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا


الإسلام:


- وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ ) الآية 6 سورة التوبة ​​


----------



## كرستينا (9 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> الدين الاسلامى ينسب العفه والطهاره والعباده وعدم المعصيه الانبياء الذين اختارهم الله
> 
> اذن يااصحاب العقول انهو دين تبع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



:spor22: 
*يااخى : مين ايه العفة والطهارة والعباده وعدم المعصية اللى عندكم دى !!!!!!!1

ياحول االله اذا كان نبى الاسلام نفسه غير محترم وزانى وقاتل وقليل الادب وبشهادتكم انتم
من كتبكم وبالادلة والبراهين .. ادخل هنا وانت تعرف .. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15216

وشكرا .. على الموضوع الرائع ... :yaka: *​


----------



## كرستينا (9 فبراير 2007)

vous etes malad قال:


> يا حمارة إفهمي معاني الأيات و تكلمي يا فاجرة الأرض موطئ قدهي الله ههههههههههههههههه و صدق رسول الله لو كانت الأرض تساوي جنلح بعوضة لما سقى كافرا شربة ماء غبية



_*وطبعا ده اسلوب محمد فى الكلام ودينك بيعلمك قله الادب والرد السافل لان 
القرآن ملئ بالشتائم والسب واللعن ,, وطبيعة محمد كده حتطلع لمين غير لمحمد !!!

اقولك ايه ... مسلم ... *_​


----------



## GamiL (9 فبراير 2007)

ايه الجمال ده يا مينا ياريت يبقي فيه مزيد من الدراسات الجميلة دي 
انت تشجع الواحد انه يطمع و يطلب منك اذا كان عندك دراسة فيها شئ و لو باختصار شديد من الآتي:
1- الله كما تراه المسيحية - كما يراه الاسلام
2- خلقة العالم كما تراها المسيحية - كما يراها الاسلام
3-الحياة الابدية كما تراها المسيحية و الاخرة كما يراها الاسلام
4- المرأة في المسيحية و ايضا كما يراها الاسلام ( بس ما تكتفيش بس بانها كالكلب و الحمار لان دي عارفها)
5- الزواج في المسيحية و ايضا في الاسلام
6- السلوك الحياتي الذي يرضي الله (شخصية الانسان) كما تصنعها المسيحية و ايضا في الاسلام ( خاصة الايات التي تذكر كلمة قاتلوا.......)
يعني ياريت كل ما يبقي فيه عندك حاجة حلوة توضح لنا الرؤية اكثر نكون شاكرين


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

المتواضع قال:


> فتوى المفاخذه عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب ان لا يفهم على هذا النحو القبيح من الكلام
> فسيرته طاهره و فعله يدل على مراعاته لزوجته و لم يقم بفعل شائن فمهما يفعل فهو يتعامل مع زوجتة و ليس مع غريب كما فعل العديد من القساوسة من الافعال المحرمة كمعاشرة الصبيان و هذا ليس من محض الخيال بل ندركه جميعا سواء نصارى او مسلمين و تتناقله الاخبار .


 

لا يوجد أي شيء في الإسلام اسمه مفاخذة و من يقول هذا عليه أن يأتي بالدليل من القرآن الكريم أو الأحاديث الصحيحة .

و أنا في انتظار الدليل بس يا ريت ما يكونش الدليل موقع نصراني :t33:


----------



## mena star (9 فبراير 2007)

*جواز التفخيذ و التمتع حتى بالرضيعة و إتيان المرأة في دبرها



المشهور الاقوى جواز وطء الزوجة دبرا على كراهية شديدة ، و الاحوط تركه خصوصا مع عدم رضاها . 



تحرير الوسيلة للإمام لروح الله الموسوي الخميني .. كتاب النكاح .. كتاب النكاح مسألة 11.



لا يجوز وطء الزوجة قبل إكمال تسع سنين ، دواما كان النكاح أو منقطعا ، و أما سائر الاستمتاعات كاللمس بشهوة و الضم و التفخيذ فلا بأس بها حتى فى الرضيعة ، و لو وطأها قبل التسع و لم يفضها لم يترتب عليه شى‏ء غير الاثم على الاقوى ، و إن أفضاها بأن جعل مسلكى البول و الحيض واحدا أو مسلكى الحيض و الغائط واحدا حرم عليه وطؤها أبدا لكن على الاحوط فى الصورة الثانية ، و على أي حال لم تخرج عن زوجيته على الاقوى ، فيجري عليها أحكامها من التوارث و حرمة الخامسة و حرمة أختها معها و غيرها ، و يجب عليه نفقتها مادامت حية و إن طلقها بل و إن تزوجت بعد الطلاق على الاحوط ، بل لا يخلو من قوة ، و يجب عليه دية الافضاء ، و هى دية النفس ، فإذا كانت حرة فلها نصف دية الرجل مضافا إلى المهر الذي استحقته بالعقد و الدخول ، و لو دخل بزوجته بعد إكمال التسع فأفضاها لم تحرم عليه و لم تثبت الدية ، و لكن الاحوط الانفاق عليها مادامت حية و إن كان الاقوى عدم الوجوب . 

تحرير الوسيلة للإمام لروح الله الموسوي الخميني .. كتاب النكاح .. كتاب النكاح مسألة 12 .

http://www.ansar.org/arabic/radee3ah.htm

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي

http://www.al-shia.com/html/ara/books/tahrir/tahrir25.htm#a4

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*​


----------



## mena star (9 فبراير 2007)

*فتوى مفاخذة الصغار 





فتوى رقم<31409> تاريخ 7\5\1421ه 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده---وبعد: 

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء على ما ورد الى سماحة المفتي العام من المستفتي ابو عبدالله محمد الشمري والمحال الى اللجنة من الامانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم 1809 وتاريخ 3\5\1421ه وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه: 

انتشرت في الاونة الاخيرة ,وبشكل كبير وخاصة في الاعراس عادة مفاخذة الاولاد الصغار ,ماحكم ذلك مع العلم ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد فاخذ سيدتنا عائشة رضي الله عنها 

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء اجابت بمايلي:ليس من هدي المسلمين على مر القرون ان يلجأن الى استعمال هذه الوسائل الغير شرعية والتي وفدت الى بلادنا من الافلام الخلاعية التي يرسلها الكفار واعداء الاسلام ,اما من جهة مفاخذة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لخطيبته عائشة فقد كانت في سن السادسة من عمرها ولا يستطيع ان يجامعها لصغر سنها لذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يضع اربه بين فخذيها ويدلكه دلكا خفيفا ,كما ان رسول الله يملك اربه على عكس المؤمنين 

بناء على ذلك فلا يجوز التعامل بالمفاخذة لا في الاعراس ولا في المنازل ولا في المدارس ,لخطرها الفاحش ولعن الله الكفار ,الذين اتوا بهذه العادات الى بلادنا, 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء 

عضو:بكر بن عبد الله ابو زيد 

عضو:صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 

الرئيس عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ

نسخة محفوظة من الموقع الأصلي*​


----------



## mena star (9 فبراير 2007)

GamiL قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا مينا ياريت يبقي فيه مزيد من الدراسات الجميلة دي
> انت تشجع الواحد انه يطمع و يطلب منك اذا كان عندك دراسة فيها شئ و لو باختصار شديد من الآتي:
> 1- الله كما تراه المسيحية - كما يراه الاسلام
> 2- خلقة العالم كما تراها المسيحية - كما يراها الاسلام
> ...




انشاء الرب يسوع انا الان فى دراسة هذه المواضيع .. والرب يبارك حياتك واشكرك جدا لانك 
جعلتنى اقوم بهذه الدراسات واتبارك بها ... ​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

فيييييييييييييييين الحديث الصحيح اللي بيتكلم عن المفاخذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنت بتستشهد بالشيعة و هم أبعد ما يكونون عن الإسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

المتواضع قال:


> انا مسلم و قمت بالرد على ما كتبه النصارى عن المفاخذه فقد قراته في هذا الموضوع
> و لكن لا اذكر اي صفحة ..


 

أخي المتواضع لا يوجد شيء عندنا اسمه مفاخذة و من يقول هذا الكلام يأتينا بالحديث الذي يدل على كلامه ...


----------



## mena star (9 فبراير 2007)

المتواضع قال:


> ليس لك رد للدفاع عن دينك سوى قذف التهم الباطله غير مكتمله الفحوى..
> الم يكن حريا بك ان تنكري على أهل دينك ما يقومون به في عيد القيامة من زنا
> فالقسيس يزني بمن يرغب في ذلك اليوم و خصصتم له يوما و تحتفلون به
> بكل جرأة و فوق هذا تكذبون على نبينا عليه الصلاه و السلام فهو تزوج ولم يزني ..
> "أتحللون الحرام و تحرمون الحلال"



*شكلك مش عارف حاجة خالص ... جبت منين الكلام الفارغ ده .. 

ياابنى ياحبيبى احنا عندنا كل الطهارة والقداسة وبما ان كل المسيحين اللى هنا 
بيرحوا الكنيسة فى عيد القيامة اسأل حد منهم كده ... الخرافات اللى انت بتقولها دى 
موجوده ولا لا ؟؟ 

ياعمرى عيد القيامة بينذاع على الهواء مباشرة على ملء العالم كله .. ولو مش متأكد شوفه
بنفسك .. او ياانسان له عقل ادخل الكنيسة بنفسك وشوف خرافاتك دى موجوده ولا ايه 
النظام داخل الكنيسة ياذكى .. 

الم يذكر القرآن امانة المسيحين وطهرهم وامانه الرهبان ؟؟

هل الرب اعطاك عقلا لكى تصدق اى شبهة من غير اى دليل لمجرد انك متعصب ؟؟ 
ادخل الكنيسة بنفسك فى عيد القيامة او شاهدها على التلفزيون .... ياعاقل .. *​


----------



## mena star (9 فبراير 2007)

GamiL قال:


> 1- الله كما تراه المسيحية - كما يراه الاسلام



*تم والحمد لله الرجاء ادخل على هذا الرابط ... وانت اخى اطلب عادى لاننا احنا ولاد المسيح 
له المجد .. والله محبة ... واشكرك لتانى مرة لانك اعطيتنى بركة البحث .. 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=202341#post202341*​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

ما زلت أطالب بالحديث الصحيح الذي يتكلم عن المفاخذة ( لا أدري ما هي المفاخذة ) .


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

ما زلت أطالب بالحديث الصحيح الذي يتكلم عن المفاخذة ( لا أدري ما هي المفاخذة ) .


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

كرستينا قال:


> _*وطبعا ده اسلوب محمد فى الكلام ودينك بيعلمك قله الادب والرد السافل لان
> القرآن ملئ بالشتائم والسب واللعن ,, وطبيعة محمد كده حتطلع لمين غير لمحمد !!!
> 
> اقولك ايه ... مسلم ... *_​



كرستينا ماتخديش تصرفات الافراد بدينهم...واحنا ديننا لو تعرفوه على حقيقته

ماكنتوش عمركم هتقولوا الكلام ده....

لان لو كان كده انت كمان دينك بيعلمك السماحه ولا نسيت.

(احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)

(واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر)

وشكرا ليك.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *فتوى مفاخذة الصغار
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن اعرف الكلام اللى سيادتك بتقولوا ده معناه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان بس الواحد يكون فى الصوره ويعرف حاجات منكم الواحد معرفهاش من دينه

الصراحه ....بصراحه احنا مش عارفين كنا من غيركم هنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

بلاش تشتيت للموضوع نحن نحدد بنود ونتكلم فيها ونرى انهو دين يتبع

المعتقد المسيحى ينسب الزنا والسرقه والقتل وشرب الخمر الانبياء الذى اختارهم الله

الدين الاسلامى ينسب العفه والطهاره والعباده وعدم المعصيه الانبياء الذين اختارهم الله

من البديهى انهو دين يتبع؟

الاول الاجابه وبعد كده التفاصيل ان كان اى حد عنده اعتراض,.,,,


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *شكلك مش عارف حاجة خالص ... جبت منين الكلام الفارغ ده ..
> 
> ياابنى ياحبيبى احنا عندنا كل الطهارة والقداسة وبما ان كل المسيحين اللى هنا
> بيرحوا الكنيسة فى عيد القيامة اسأل حد منهم كده ... الخرافات اللى انت بتقولها دى
> ...



يا سبحان الله اتتكلم عن العقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى انا كمان بسالك نفس السؤال .....هل الرب اعطاك عقل لكى تصدق اى شبهة من غير اى 

دليل لمجرد انك متعصب ؟؟؟؟

انا كمان بقولك لو عايز تعرف الاسلام الحقيقى لا تعرفه من افواه اعداءه.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *شكلك مش عارف حاجة خالص ... جبت منين الكلام الفارغ ده ..
> 
> ياابنى ياحبيبى احنا عندنا كل الطهارة والقداسة وبما ان كل المسيحين اللى هنا
> بيرحوا الكنيسة فى عيد القيامة اسأل حد منهم كده ... الخرافات اللى انت بتقولها دى
> ...



يا سبحان الله اتتكلم عن العقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى انا كمان بسالك نفس السؤال .....هل الرب اعطاك عقل لكى تصدق اى شبهة من غير اى 

دليل لمجرد انك متعصب ؟؟؟؟

انا كمان بقولك لو عايز تعرف الاسلام الحقيقى لا تعرفه من افواه اعداءه.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *جواز التفخيذ و التمتع حتى بالرضيعة و إتيان المرأة في دبرها
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو انت اللى من شويه بتكلم عن العقل ؟؟؟؟؟

وتمتع مين بالرضيعه ده انشاء الله ايه الكلام العبيط والحقير ده.

صراحه مش لاقيه وصف يمكن ان يوصف به.

وجايب لينك نصرانى يعنى من عندكوا ولينك تانى شيعى.

حد قالك ان احنا شيعه يا استاذ ومش بعيد يكون موقع الشيعه

ده تبعكوا ....والله تقدروا على كل حاجه.انا طبعا مش قصدى النصارى

اللى فى المنتدى.....قصدى كبرائكم وانتوا عارفينهم كويس...؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش عايزنكم تعرفوا الاسلام على حقيقته...

كمالو كانوا يعرفون انه دين الحق....وصدق قول الله فيهم يعرفون الحق

ولكنهم يستكبرون.


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 فبراير 2007)

ما زلت أطالب بالحديث الصحيح الذي يتكلم عن المفاخذة ( لا أدري ما هي المفاخذة ) .

أنا حنتظر كتييير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس أنا عارف و متأكد مفيش حد حيقدر يجيب الحديث اللي بيقول كده :t32:


----------



## kimo14th (9 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ المتواضع لا تحاسبنى على شئ ليس موجود فى الكتاب المقدس

انا مالى بقسيس زنى ولا مازناش هل هو ينفذ شئ امره به دينه ام انه اخطأ

يعنى لو نزلنا الخليج ولقينا نسبه الزنى والشذوذ عاليه ماينفعش اجى اقولك دينك قالك كده

لانه من امتى بيؤخذ الدين بافعال الناس

الدين هو ماهو مكتوب فى الكتب 

ارجو التفكير قبل كتابتك للردود

سلام ونعمه.*


----------



## snow_white7 (10 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *الى الاخ المتواضع لا تحاسبنى على شئ ليس موجود فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> انا مالى بقسيس زنى ولا مازناش هل هو ينفذ شئ امره به دينه ام انه اخطأ
> 
> ...



بس انتوا فعلا بتنسبوا للاسلام ولنبى الاسلام اشياء لم نسمع بها من قبل.

وتفسرون القران تفسيرا خاطىء.

ولكن عندك كل الحق فيما تقول...ولك تحياتى


----------



## mena star (10 فبراير 2007)

snow_white7 قال:


> بس انتوا فعلا بتنسبوا للاسلام ولنبى الاسلام اشياء لم نسمع بها من قبل.
> 
> وتفسرون القران تفسيرا خاطىء.
> 
> ولكن عندك كل الحق فيما تقول...ولك تحياتى



*اشكرك يااخى على تفهمك وكلامك المنطقى .. ولكنى احب ان اوضح اننا لم نخترع شئ عن 
الاسلام , اقول لك الحق ان هذا الكلام فى الاحاديث والقرآن واقسم بالرب انه موجود بالحق 
وامامك كل الدلائل والبراهين ... *​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (10 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *اشكرك يااخى على تفهمك وكلامك المنطقى .. ولكنى احب ان اوضح اننا لم نخترع شئ عن *​
> *الاسلام , اقول لك الحق ان هذا الكلام فى الاحاديث والقرآن واقسم بالرب انه موجود بالحق *
> 
> *وامامك كل الدلائل والبراهين ... *​


 

أنا عايز الحديث بتاااااااااااع المفاخذة و إن لم تأتِ به فأنت كاااااذب


----------



## Basilius (10 فبراير 2007)

*المتواضع 
تحذير 
لا تتكلم في افعال اشخاص 
لا تستند لافعال اشخاص كحجة على دين 
اما الكلام التاليف القذر بتاعك فمش عاوز اشوفة تاني 
تاليفك عن عيد الحب بانة نصراني للزنا دة مش جديد عليكم 
للمرة المليون و دي اخر مرة عاوز تتكلم في المسيحيات اهلا وسهلا 
عاوز تتكلم في افعال و تاليف وكلام فاضي يبقى مش هنا *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

سمعتم انة قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك واما انا فاقول احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم .... متى ( 43:5                                                      ....................                                                                     قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللة ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمة اللة ورسولة ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعيطون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون .... التوبة 29 .............    عزيزى المسلم اننى لست اتهجم ع الاسلام لكنى فقط اعرض لك الحقيقة المغيبة عنك من قبل شيوخ الضلال وبدون عمليات تجميل وان كنت فى شك مما تقرا فارجع الى كتبك وتاكد بنفسك وادعو الرب الالة ان تعرف الحقيقة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ......................اثناسيوس الرسول :yaka:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

سمعتم انة قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك واما انا فاقول احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم .... متى 5.............................قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللة ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمة اللة ورسولة ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعيطون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون .... التوبة 29 .............    عزيزى المسلم اننى لست اتهجم ع الاسلام لكنى فقط اعرض لك الحقيقة المغيبة عنك من قبل شيوخ الضلال وبدون عمليات تجميل وان كنت فى شك مما تقرا فارجع الى كتبك وتاكد بنفسك وادعو الرب الالة ان تعرف الحقيقة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ......................اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## الناصر صلاح الدين (11 فبراير 2007)

سمعتم انة قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك

من قال تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك؟


----------



## Utopian girl (12 فبراير 2007)

يااخmena star انت لم تفسر القران حتى تقارن بين الاسلام والمسيحييه  فكل ايه ذكرتها تدل على قصه اوحادثه حصلت في عهد نبي ما او عصر ما ...........
اي ان كل ايه لها سبب نزول نزلت به على رسولنا ورسولكم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكل ايه لها معاني بليغه جدا 
وانا ارى مع احترامي لك انه ليس من حقك عمل هذه المقارنه.وانا ايضا لااستطيع ان اعمل مقارنه كهذه لانه ليس لدي علم بالديانه المسيحيه


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

*مينا بجد انت فنان واكتر من كدة بكتير 

ايه يبنى الحلاوة دى ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك الكبير اوى دة

جـــــــو​*


----------



## snow_white7 (16 فبراير 2007)

mena star قال:


> *اشكرك يااخى على تفهمك وكلامك المنطقى .. ولكنى احب ان اوضح اننا لم نخترع شئ عن
> الاسلام , اقول لك الحق ان هذا الكلام فى الاحاديث والقرآن واقسم بالرب انه موجود بالحق
> وامامك كل الدلائل والبراهين ... *​



يا mena star

لا تشكرنى فانا اقول كلمه حق....

اما بالنسبه لكلامك انكم لم تخترعوا شىء فانت صادق انت لم تخترع شىء.

ولكن قساوستكم ومن يفسرون لكم القران والاسلام تفسيرا خاطىء.هم الذين اخترعوا.

وانا ايضا اقسم بربى وربك ورب الارض والسماء....انهم يفسرون لكم خطأ. لكى لا تعرفوا انه دين 

الحق. واذا اردت اخى ان تعرف الاسلام لا تعرفه من مواقعكم او من قساوستكم.

وربنا يوفقك.


----------



## snow_white7 (16 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> سمعتم انة قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك واما انا فاقول احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم .... متى ( 43:5                                                      ....................                                                                     قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللة ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمة اللة ورسولة ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعيطون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون .... التوبة 29 .............    عزيزى المسلم اننى لست اتهجم ع الاسلام لكنى فقط اعرض لك الحقيقة المغيبة عنك من قبل شيوخ الضلال وبدون عمليات تجميل وان كنت فى شك مما تقرا فارجع الى كتبك وتاكد بنفسك وادعو الرب الالة ان تعرف الحقيقة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ......................اثناسيوس الرسول :yaka:



مين اللى قال كده ...

دا كتير بجد.....


----------



## GamiL (16 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل hazoma 
أولا: شكراً علي ردك و أود أن أقول لك أني أتفق معك في أن إدارة أي منتدي لابد و أن تحذف أي إهانة أو تجريح سواء من المسيحيين أو المسلمين و لكن هل لديهم العدد الكافي من المسؤلين أو الخدام لقراءة كل ما يكتب طوال 24 ساعة .. أظن انه من اللائق لو أننا جميعا ممن سنحت لهم الفرصة في استخدام المنتدي أن نحترم نظامه و ان نتصرف بلياقة بدون الحاجة الي رقيب. 
بل المسيحيين اللذين يتصرفوا هكذا اذكرهم بالآية التي تقول (كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضا في المسيح (أف32:4)
و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم (مت  5 :  44)
بل احبوا اعداءكم و احسنوا و اقرضوا و انتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما و تكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين و الاشرار (لو  6 :  35)
و كذلك يقول (و أما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لأخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم (مت  5 :  22)
لذا أرجو قبول اعتذاري لك و لكل من شعر بإساءة من احد ضيوف هذا المنتدي
اما بالنسبة لموضوع النقاش فسامحني لم اجدك تتكلم عن ايات قرآنية او حديت لتؤيد ماتريد قوله و انا من النوع الذي لا يأخذ بالتفاسير و الشروحات و الكتب و الكتاب الاجانب الا للعلم و شكرا حيث كل عالم او مفكر يقول فكرة و ياتي غيره لينقضها و نحن نختار منهم ما يقبله منطقنا المبني علي علمنا و ايماننا و ليس ككلام موثق
حتي مع من تسميهم علماؤنا نسمع منهم جيدا و نستفيد من خبرة علاقتهم القوية بالله و قراءاتهم و ما حباهم الله من نعمة الكهنوت ولكن كما قال السيد المسيح :
امتحنوا كل شيء تمسكوا بالحسن (1تس  5 :  21) ، 
ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم (1يو  4 :  1) 
لذا تجدنا اذا جاء واحد منا حتي ولو حاصل علي شهادات اثقل من الجبل و كان تعليمه ليس بحسب انجيل ربنا يسوع تجد من يقف و يقول له انت مرفوض ... تماما مثلما حدث مع احد ربما سمعت عنه وهو ماكس ميشيل......
ارجو لو لم يكن لديك مانع التركيز علي الآيات و شواهدها و الحديث و شاهده و اعد كتابة ما كتبت علي هذا الاساس
كذلك ارجو اذا قرأت الكتاب المقدس تعرف ان العهد القديم هو التوراة التي لليهود و العهد الجديد هو الانجيل الذي لربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا و مخلص نفوسنا يسوع المسيح و نحن نؤمن بكل ما في التوراة كأساس وضعه الله و لكن ننظر اليه من خلال الرؤية الجديدة التي استلمناها من السيد المسيح 
و للحديث بقية


----------



## hazoma (17 فبراير 2007)

الزميل مينا ستار هههههههه بجد مش عارف اقولك اية ياخى اتقى الله دانتا ماقولتش كلمة حق فى اى حد بس اى انت عملتة وضعت مقارنات من دماغك ودة مش جديد بس انا عايز اقولك حاجة انت والى بيشجعوك فى المنتدى دة انت ماقولتش حاجة صحيحة افتريت على انببياء ورسل الله والاناجيل تحوى الكثير والكثير من السب واللعنات الى المسيح علية السلام اوقول لك ايها الزميل مينا اذا اردت ان تتحاور او تتناظر فاهلا باى سؤال لك ولا تتجعل فى وضع الاهانات وكتابة كثير من الصفح لاطالة الموضوع واعطائة اكثر من حقة انا عايز اقولك حاجة بس لما تستشهد باى كلام من القران ارجو ان تاتى بالاية كاملة مش كلمة من الاية او كلمتين واخيرا اقول لكم جميعا انا على استعدا بعون الله ان ارد على اى شى او اى سؤال مهما كان  واقول لك ولكم جميعا هل من مناظر


----------



## hazoma (17 فبراير 2007)

ولو عايز مقا رنة بين الاسلام والمسيحية اوكى انا موافق وهاجيب من كتابك بردة عادى بس بلاش من دماغك تفارن وتتحرى اكذب والافتراء حسبى الله ونعم الو كيل بس مش احنا الى قارن من دماغنا اوكى دع العلم الى اهل العلم ياخ مينا 
 وسلام​


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

*سبق و ان وعدت احد النصارى و ها انا افي بوعدي*

انا كنت مسجلا باسم المتواضع و طردوني بدون سبب انا اطالب بمعرفة السبب..


سبق و ان ذكرت ان هناك نص في كتاب مقدس يأمر بالبحث عن كتاب ..

وقلت تم اكتشاف العديدمن الكتب المقدسة منها برنابا (أكثر شهره) ، انجيل فيليب و توما .........الخ. 

ز هذا هو النص الذي يأمر بالبحث عن كتاب المقدس الحقيقي.. 

"فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي" (يوحنا 5 : 39).


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

بكل بساطة ...

الاسلام.. نهى عن شرب الخمر و نهى عن تعاطي كل ما يؤذي العقل البشري فالخمر يذهب العقل مهما كانت كميته كبيره او صغيره 

النصرانية.. امر بشرب الخمر و هو جزء من دينهم علما انه يضر العقل البشري..

2
الاسلام .. نهى عن اكل الخنزير لان الخنزير حيوان نجس ياكل النجاسة

النصرانية.. اكثر من مليون نصراني ياكل لحم الخنزير رغم معرفتهم بانه ]اكل بقاياه و مهما و ضعوه في مكان نظيف فهو سيأكل نجاسته .. 

3 
الاسلام.. امر بالاحتشام و لبس الملابس التي لاتظهر مفاتن الجسم حتى يمنع كل اسباب الاغتصاب الذي
يهدد العالم الغربي النصراني.

 النصرانية.. لم يحرم لبس المراه الملابس القصيرة و التي تظهر مفاتن المراة بالتالي زاد نسبه الاغتصاب عندهم


هناك الكثير الكثير من الامور و ذكرت ثلاث امور بسيطه من واقعهم و التي لا مجال للمراوغة فيها


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

be-confident قال:


> انا كنت مسجلا باسم المتواضع و طردوني بدون سبب انا اطالب بمعرفة السبب..
> 
> 
> سبق و ان ذكرت ان هناك نص في كتاب مقدس يأمر بالبحث عن كتاب ..
> ...





*للمرة الاخيرة لا تفسر على هواك يا مسلم 
النص اللي حضرتك جايبة يدل على عمى و جهل متقع 
نعم فتشوا الكتب التي تشهد للمسيح و التي تظنون ان فيها خلاص لكم وهي تشهد و تعظم المسيح الربالالة المتجسد الكلمة  وانتم لا تعرفون ابقى اعرف بقى الكلام موجة لمين 

اما برنابا فخرافة اسلامية بحتة 
لانة لو حضرتك يا من تدعي العلم قرات في انجيل برنابا ستجدة يقول انة راي المسيح و تكلم معة ؟؟؟
فكيف هذا وبرنابا لم برى المسيح بل كان قبرصي امن في عهد الرسل بعد صعود المسيح ولم يرى المسيح ؟؟
وهل يوجد مخطوطات لانجيل برنابا قبل القرن الخامس عشر ؟؟؟؟ لا يوجد 
وياريت حضرتك تبقى تقرا موضوع انجيل برنابا و ترد علية 
على فكرة الخنزير هينكح محمد في دبرة في انجيل برنابا *


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

> بكل بساطة ...


*قصدك بكل جهل *




> الاسلام.. نهى عن شرب الخمر و نهى عن تعاطي كل ما يؤذي العقل البشري فالخمر يذهب العقل مهما كانت كميته كبيره او صغيره
> 
> النصرانية.. امر بشرب الخمر و هو جزء من دينهم علما انه يضر العقل البشري..



*" ومن ثمرات النخيل و الاعناب تتخذون منها سكرا و رزقا حسنا " ---- الاسلام 

اما بالنسبة للمسيحية 
" لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار  العينين ؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج. لا تنظر الى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس وساغت مرقوقة  في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان' (أمثال 23: 29 - 32).

"ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح  (أفسس 5: 18). 
"لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون، … ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). 

عرفت بقى انك جاهل و مدعي !!!
ياريت تطلع لنا في قسم حوار الاديان اية واحدة تحرم الخمر في الاسلام يا شاطر *




> الاسلام .. نهى عن اكل الخنزير لان الخنزير حيوان نجس ياكل النجاسة
> 
> النصرانية.. اكثر من مليون نصراني ياكل لحم الخنزير رغم معرفتهم بانه ]اكل بقاياه و مهما و ضعوه في مكان نظيف فهو سيأكل نجاسته ..



*رسولك اكل رجل حمار 
وهل الخنزير نجس ؟؟؟ طب ما الدواجن نجس برضة لانها تاكل برازها و غائطها 
وهل كل ماتاكلة حضرتك مش كان اصلة نجس زي ما بتقول ولاححضرتك معندكش فكرة عن الدورات الحيوية و الكيمياء الحيوية وجاهل كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

فعلا جهل متقع بالعلم ... يا فهمان كلها تدور في الدائرة الحيوية *



> الاسلام.. امر بالاحتشام و لبس الملابس التي لاتظهر مفاتن الجسم حتى يمنع كل اسباب الاغتصاب الذي
> يهدد العالم الغربي النصراني.
> 
> النصرانية.. لم يحرم لبس المراه الملابس القصيرة و التي تظهر مفاتن المراة بالتالي زاد نسبه الاغتصاب عندهم


*احتشام اية يابو احتشام 
ياريت حضرتك تقرا اسباب نزول اية الحجاب ( البراز )
اتحداك ان تاتي بنص من الانجيل يحض المراة على اظهار مفاتنها يا مغيب 
فعلا الاسلام امر بالاحتشام مع الرضاعة 
امر بالاحتشام مع المتعة و المسيار 
امر بالاحتشام مع ملكات اليمين 
امر بالاحتشام مع عاهرة توهب نفسها 
حاجات كتير بس مش دة القسم المخصص *


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

*الاستاذ مينا كاتب الموضوع 
من فضلكم بلاش التطرق للاسلاميات عمدا 
كدة المواضيع هتتشتت زي ما حصل دلوقتي 
الاسلاميات لها قسمها المخصص 
واديكوا شفتوا الحوارات اللي دارت 
من فضلكم بلاش تشتيت يا جماعة  *


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

هذا المستوى الذي وضعكم فيه دينكم تسبون تغلطون .. سب بس لا تنسى ان هناك في قيامة
و انك تتحاسب و تقول يا ليتني كنت ترابا ..


نص مقتبس "نعم فتشوا الكتب التي تشهد للمسيح و التي تظنون ان فيها خلاص لكم وهي تشهد و تعظم المسيح الربالالة المتجسد الكلمة وانتم لا تعرفون ابقى اعرف بقى الكلام موجة لمين "

كيف الكلام موجه لنا .. هل كان في ذاك الوقت مسلمين حتى يوجه الكلام لنا؟؟

و الكلام واضح .."فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي" (يوحنا 5 : 39). 


هل الكتاب المقدس كان يوجه الكلام للمسلمين ام نصارى ...

"الذين استبدلوا الحق الله بالكذب و اتقوا و عبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد امين" رساله بولس الى اهل رومية 27-1:25

من هم الذين يعبدون المخلوق؟؟ و من هذا المخلوق الذي قيل فيه انه مبارك الى الابد.؟؟

____________________

اما بالنسبة للخمر و اتيانك بالادلة ان شرب خمر محرم في دينكم ليس لصالحك..

لان هناك نصوص اخرى من كتابكم تامر بشرب الخمر "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك........." الرساله الاولى الى تيموثاوس21:5

هل تستطيع ان تنكر وجود هذا النص في كتابكم ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان تنكر على القس اعطائه الخمر و الخبز للنصارى في الكنيسة ؟؟

هل كذبت فيما قلت ؟؟ لا تتسرع فكلامي ورائه براهين من كتابكم و ليس من هواء ..

في الاسلام تحريم الخمر ...قال تعالى "يا ايها الذين آمنوا انما الخمر و الميسر و الاصاب رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون" صدق الله العظيم

اما بالنسبة للخنزير فانه ياكل غائطه و لكن الدجاج لا يفعل كما يفعل الخنزير النجس
 ما هو الشئ الذي نأكله و هو نجس الا تحدد و تعطي بامثله بدل ما تقول كلام ..


اما بالنسبة لايه الحجاب انا اعرفها احسن منك و لكن شكلك ما اخذت تفسير من كتاب
تفسير ابن كثير بل اخذت من احد المواقع النصرانية .......

تتحداني  انا اتحداك و هذا نص يامر بشئ اكبر من إظهار مفاتنها ..
"و شاخ الملك داوود ز و تقدم في الايام. و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا على فتاه عذراء فلتقف امام الملك و لتكن له حاضنه و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفا سيدنا الملك ففتشوا عن فتاه جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابشيج الشونمية فجاؤا بها الى الملك" سفر الملوك الاول1-1:3

لا تقل لي ان القصة ذكرت لتحريم .. فالمكتوب يبين من عنوانه..
لا يوجد لفظة ينكر ما حدث ..

"و متى اضطجع فاعلمي المكان الذي يضطجع فيه و ادخلى و اكشفي ناحية رجليه و اضطجعي و هو يخبرك بما تعلمين" سفر راعوث4:3

ما فائدة ذكر قصص كهذا ؟؟ ما نفع ضرب امثلة كهذه في ملوك اسرائيل؟؟ لماذا لا يوجد لفظ ينكر ما قام به عبيد داوود ..؟؟ 

انا اتحداك لو تاتي بنص من القران  يحلل زواج المتعة


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

هذا المستوى الذي وضعكم فيه دينكم تسبون تغلطون .. سب بس لا تنسى ان هناك في قيامة
و انك تتحاسب و تقول يا ليتني كنت ترابا ..


نص مقتبس "نعم فتشوا الكتب التي تشهد للمسيح و التي تظنون ان فيها خلاص لكم وهي تشهد و تعظم المسيح الربالالة المتجسد الكلمة وانتم لا تعرفون ابقى اعرف بقى الكلام موجة لمين "

كيف الكلام موجه لنا .. هل كان في ذاك الوقت مسلمين حتى يوجه الكلام لنا؟؟

و الكلام واضح .."فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي" (يوحنا 5 : 39). 


هل الكتاب المقدس كان يوجه الكلام للمسلمين ام نصارى ...

"الذين استبدلوا الحق الله بالكذب و اتقوا و عبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد امين" رساله بولس الى اهل رومية 27-1:25

من هم الذين يعبدون المخلوق؟؟ و من هذا المخلوق الذي قيل فيه انه مبارك الى الابد.؟؟

____________________

اما بالنسبة للخمر و اتيانك بالادلة ان شرب خمر محرم في دينكم ليس لصالحك..

لان هناك نصوص اخرى من كتابكم تامر بشرب الخمر "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك........." الرساله الاولى الى تيموثاوس21:5

هل تستطيع ان تنكر وجود هذا النص في كتابكم ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان تنكر على القس اعطائه الخمر و الخبز للنصارى في الكنيسة ؟؟

هل كذبت فيما قلت ؟؟ لا تتسرع فكلامي ورائه براهين من كتابكم و ليس من هواء ..

في الاسلام تحريم الخمر ...قال تعالى "يا ايها الذين آمنوا انما الخمر و الميسر و الاصاب رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون" صدق الله العظيم

اما بالنسبة للخنزير فانه ياكل غائطه و لكن الدجاج لا يفعل كما يفعل الخنزير النجس
 ما هو الشئ الذي نأكله و هو نجس الا تحدد و تعطي بامثله بدل ما تقول كلام ..


اما بالنسبة لايه الحجاب انا اعرفها احسن منك و لكن شكلك ما اخذت تفسير من كتاب
تفسير ابن كثير بل اخذت من احد المواقع النصرانية .......

تتحداني  انا اتحداك و هذا نص يامر بشئ اكبر من إظهار مفاتنها ..
"و شاخ الملك داوود ز و تقدم في الايام. و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا على فتاه عذراء فلتقف امام الملك و لتكن له حاضنه و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفا سيدنا الملك ففتشوا عن فتاه جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابشيج الشونمية فجاؤا بها الى الملك" سفر الملوك الاول1-1:3

لا تقل لي ان القصة ذكرت لتحريم .. فالمكتوب يبين من عنوانه..
لا يوجد لفظة ينكر ما حدث ..

"و متى اضطجع فاعلمي المكان الذي يضطجع فيه و ادخلى و اكشفي ناحية رجليه و اضطجعي و هو يخبرك بما تعلمين" سفر راعوث4:3

ما فائدة ذكر قصص كهذا ؟؟ ما نفع ضرب امثلة كهذه في ملوك اسرائيل؟؟ لماذا لا يوجد لفظ ينكر ما قام به عبيد داوود ..؟؟ 

انا اتحداك لو تاتي بنص من القران  يحلل زواج المتعة


----------



## be-confident (17 فبراير 2007)

هذا المستوى الذي وضعكم فيه دينكم تسبون تغلطون .. قم بالسب بس لا تنسى ان هناك في قيامة
و انك تتحاسب و تقول يا ليتني كنت ترابا ..


نص مقتبس "نعم فتشوا الكتب التي تشهد للمسيح و التي تظنون ان فيها خلاص لكم وهي تشهد و تعظم المسيح الربالالة المتجسد الكلمة وانتم لا تعرفون ابقى اعرف بقى الكلام موجة لمين "

كيف الكلام موجه لنا .. هل كان في ذاك الوقت مسلمين حتى يوجه الكلام لنا؟؟

و الكلام واضح .."فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي" (يوحنا 5 : 39). 


هل الكتاب المقدس كان يوجه الكلام للمسلمين ام نصارى ...

"الذين استبدلوا الحق الله بالكذب و اتقوا و عبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد امين" رساله بولس الى اهل رومية 27-1:25

من هم الذين يعبدون المخلوق؟؟ و من هذا المخلوق الذي قيل فيه انه مبارك الى الابد.؟؟

____________________

اما بالنسبة للخمر و اتيانك بالادلة ان شرب خمر محرم في دينكم ليس لصالحك..

لان هناك نصوص اخرى من كتابكم تامر بشرب الخمر "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك........." الرساله الاولى الى تيموثاوس21:5

هل تستطيع ان تنكر وجود هذا النص في كتابكم ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان تنكر على القس اعطائه الخمر و الخبز للنصارى في الكنيسة ؟؟

هل كذبت فيما قلت ؟؟ لا تتسرع فكلامي ورائه براهين من كتابكم و ليس من هواء ..

في الاسلام تحريم الخمر ...قال تعالى "يا ايها الذين آمنوا انما الخمر و الميسر و الاصاب رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون" صدق الله العظيم

اما بالنسبة للخنزير فانه ياكل غائطه و لكن الدجاج لا يفعل كما يفعل الخنزير النجس
 ما هو الشئ الذي نأكله و هو نجس الا تحدد و تعطي بامثله بدل ما تقول كلام ..


اما بالنسبة لايه الحجاب انا اعرفها احسن منك و لكن شكلك ما اخذت تفسير من كتاب
تفسير ابن كثير بل اخذت من احد المواقع النصرانية .......

تتحداني  انا اتحداك و هذا نص يامر بشئ اكبر من إظهار مفاتنها ..
"و شاخ الملك داوود ز و تقدم في الايام. و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا على فتاه عذراء فلتقف امام الملك و لتكن له حاضنه و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفا سيدنا الملك ففتشوا عن فتاه جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابشيج الشونمية فجاؤا بها الى الملك" سفر الملوك الاول1-1:3

لا تقل لي ان القصة ذكرت لتحريم .. فالمكتوب يبين من عنوانه..
لا يوجد لفظة ينكر ما حدث ..

"و متى اضطجع فاعلمي المكان الذي يضطجع فيه و ادخلى و اكشفي ناحية رجليه و اضطجعي و هو يخبرك بما تعلمين" سفر راعوث4:3

ما فائدة ذكر قصص كهذا ؟؟ ما نفع ضرب امثلة كهذه في ملوك اسرائيل؟؟ لماذا لا يوجد لفظ ينكر ما قام به عبيد داوود ..؟؟ 

انا اتحداك لو تاتي بنص من القران  يحلل زواج المتعة


----------



## hazoma (17 فبراير 2007)

ياخوانى  لية كل دة انا بكل بساطة اطلب من الاخ مينا كاتب الموضوع يسال الاسئلة وانا هارد علية  عادى جدا بس ياريت مايقارنش ويخلى الموضوع خمس صفح لية كل دة ولية ماحدش عقب على كل دة  ياخ مينا انا اطلب عمل مناظرة معاك بمعنى اوضح انا اتحداك ونحدد المواضيع الى انت عايز اجابة عليها ونقارن ونشوف  
                     والسلام عليكم​


----------



## مريم85 (17 فبراير 2007)

انا اتحداك لو تاتي بنص من القران يحلل زواج المتعة

((فما استمتعتم به منهن فأتوهن أجورهن))

اي زواج المتعه


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

> هذا المستوى الذي وضعكم فيه دينكم تسبون تغلطون .. قم بالسب بس لا تنسى ان هناك في قيامة


*ياراحل دة اشرف الخلق نفسة كان سبابا و لعانا *





> "الذين استبدلوا الحق الله بالكذب و اتقوا و عبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد امين" رساله بولس الى اهل رومية 27-1:25
> 
> من هم الذين يعبدون المخلوق؟؟ و من هذا المخلوق الذي قيل فيه انه مبارك الى الابد.؟؟



*شبهة غبية جدا 
اقرا جيدا يا حج العربي دون الخالق اللذي هو مبارك الى الابد اي الخالق هو المبارك 
يسوع المسيح هو المبارك   ياريت تلبس نظارة 
هل يا سيادة العالم المبجل هل حضرتك على علم بمن كانوا اهل رومية ؟ وما هي ديانتهم ان ذاك و ما كانوا يعبدون ؟؟؟ ام انك جاهل كعادة كل من يتهجم بجهل اعمي ؟؟؟
ما علينا 
للعلم بس لو حضرتك قرات اول الرسالة ستجد كلمة بولس عبد المسيح  
ولماذا لا تكمل النص الى الاخر يا مدعي 
"وابدلوا مجد اللة اللذي لا يفنى بشبة صورة انسان اللذي يفنى و الطيور و الدواب و الزحافات " 
ولو قلت ان هذا الانسان هو المسيح ستبين للكل جهلك المتقع وانك جاي تتناقش بجهل اعمى و انحطاط في المعلومات 
لانة مكتوب بولس عبد المسيح والمسيح هو الكلمة المتجسدة وكان الكلمة اللة 
فكانوا يعبدون الطير و الاصنام والدواب و الزحافات والانسان 
 يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أخطر من الاتهام السابق، فإن الأمر لم يقف عند رفض الله الذي أعلن عن محبته وقدرته خلال مصنوعات يديه، وإنما لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه، بل استبدلوا عبادة الله الحيّ بالعبادة الوثنيّة. وكما قال الله على لسان إرميا: "لأن شعبي عمل شرين: تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه الحيّة لينقروا لأنفسهم أبارًا أبارًا مشققة لا تضبط ماءً" (إر 2: 13). أمّا علّة انحرافهم فهو اتكالهم على الفكر البشري المجرد دون عون الله، "وبينما هو يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء"، فصاروا كما يقول الذهبي الفم كمن يبحِّرون في مياه مجهولة، فتتحطم سفينتهم على صخور صلدة، إذ حاولوا بلوغ السماء بعدما أطفأوا النور المضيء في داخلهم، متّكلين على ظلمة أفكارهم.

يرى القدّيس أغسطينوس أن سرّ هلاكهم هو جحودهم وعدم شكرهم، إذ يقول: [بجحودهم صاروا أغبياء، فما يهبه الله مجانًا (أي الحكمة) ينزعه عن غير الشاكرين.] كما يقول: [لقد رأوا إلى أين يجب أن يذهبوا، لكنهم بجحودهم نسبوا هذه الرؤية التي وهبهم الله إيّاها لأنفسهم، وإذ سقطوا في الكبرياء فقدوا ما قد رأوه، وارتدّوا إلى عبادة الأوثان والتماثيل والشياطين، يعبدون المخلوق ويحتقرون الخالق.]



 القدّيس أمبروسيوس "قدرته السرمدية"، قائلاً: [إن كان المسيح هو قدرة الله السرمدية، فالمسيح إذن سرمدي.]*




> اما بالنسبة للخمر و اتيانك بالادلة ان شرب خمر محرم في دينكم ليس لصالحك..
> 
> لان هناك نصوص اخرى من كتابكم تامر بشرب الخمر "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك........." الرساله الاولى الى تيموثاوس21:5
> 
> ...


..
فعلا جهل اعمي متقع 
*وهل هذا يتعارضمع النصوص التي اوردتها انا ؟؟
الم تعلم ان اليهود و السامريون كانوا يستخدمون قليلا من الخمر لعلاج امراض البطن و الاستسقاء ام لا تعلم ؟؟والى الان تستخدم الكحوليات في بعض العلاجات ام لا تعلم ؟؟؟
وهل هذا يدل على التحريض على السكر ام استخدام القليل منها من اجل الاسقام و الامراض ؟؟
"ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح (أفسس 5: 18). 
لا تسكروا افهمت ام لم تفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟لا تسكر 
هل النص اللذي اوردتة حضرتك يدعي الى السكر بالخمر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
"لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون، … ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10). 
ولا اية ؟؟؟ ولا سكيرون   فاهم ولا مبتعرفش تقرا ؟؟؟؟؟
هل النصان يتعارضان ؟>>>كانوا يستخدموا قليل من الخمر لعلاج الاسقام و الامراض لكن السكر بالخمر ممنوع 
افهمت ام لم تفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اية رايك بقى ان الاية في القران تقول تتخذون منها سكرا   اية رايك بقى ؟؟؟؟
اما كون انك بتقول ان القسيس بيعطي خمرا فانت في قمة الجهل 
هل خمرا مسكرا ؟؟؟؟؟ اتمنى اعرف اجابتك و ما المفهوم من عملية التناول لو حضرتك على علم واشك في هذا *



> في الاسلام تحريم الخمر ...قال تعالى "يا ايها الذين آمنوا انما الخمر و الميسر و الاصاب رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون" صدق الله العظيم



*وهل هذا تحريم ؟؟؟؟؟  ام اجتناب فقط ؟؟؟
واذا كان كذلك فاثبت حضرتك للتو تناقض رهيب في قرانك 
"ومن ثمرات النخيل و الاعناب تتخذون  منها سكرا و رزقا حسنا " 
"يا ايها اللذين امنوا انما الخمر و الميسر رجس ...." *


> اما بالنسبة للخنزير فانه ياكل غائطه و لكن الدجاج لا يفعل كما يفعل الخنزير النجس
> ما هو الشئ الذي نأكله و هو نجس الا تحدد و تعطي بامثله بدل ما تقول كلام


..
*لية حضرتك بتقتبس من كلامي عشان تداري جهلك ؟ 
الخنزير لا ياكل غائطة يا سيد بينما الدواجن و من بينها الارانب احيانا يوجد عندها ظاهرة اكل الزرق في الالدجاج و الغائط في الارانب 
طبعا حضرتك لا تعلم الدورة الحيوية الكيميائية 
الم يكن غذائك ترابا ؟؟؟؟ 
ام لا تعرف حضرتك ان اصل كل مادة غذائية هي التراب ؟
وما المانع من اكلة للمواد او لاي شىء 
البقر اذا وضع في نفس ظروف الخنزير سياكل مثلة ام لا تعرف هذا حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟
ومن الاحرى ايضا ان تبتعد سيادتك عن الماعز لانها اقذر من الخنزير في الاكل 
وياريت كمان تبتعد عن استعمال الصابون لانة يصنع من دهن الخنزير حتى كل الصابون الموجود في البلاد العربية وبطلوا هبل *


> اما بالنسبة لايه الحجاب انا اعرفها احسن منك و لكن شكلك ما اخذت تفسير من كتاب
> تفسير ابن كثير بل اخذت من احد المواقع النصرانية .......



*نعم عندما ذهبت سودة للتبرز و راها عمر وقال رايناكي يا سودة وهو اللذي اوحى بفكرة نزول اية الحجاب *[/COLOR"                                          و





> شاخ الملك داوود ز و تقدم في الايام. و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا على فتاه عذراء فلتقف امام الملك و لتكن له حاضنه و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفا سيدنا الملك ففتشوا عن فتاه جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابشيج الشونمية فجاؤا بها الى الملك" سفر الملوك الاول1-1:3


*هو حضرتك مش قلت من المسيحية و الانجيل ؟؟؟؟ 
جايب لية من العهد القديم بقى ؟؟؟؟ 
ولا صح انت لا تعلم معلش نلتمس العذر للجهال 
ياريت تجاوب حضرتك ايها العالم الجليل هل كان هناك شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ايام داوود ؟؟؟؟ 
طب بص يا مدعي لاخر النص كدة ؟؟
" وكانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك وكانت تخدمة و لكن الملك لم يعرفها " 
اية رايك بقى يا مدعي ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل هذا تحريض على الزنا مثلما قال و ما ملكت ايمانكم وامراة عاهرة ان وهبت نفسها ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل هذا يقول ازني ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اضطجعت الفتاة معة و عرفها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل حضرتك عالم بلغة العهد القديم ؟؟؟ فعلا لم ياتي محمد بجديد بعدما جاء المسيح بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة رجع محمد بشريعة تعدد الزوجات و ملكات اليمين مثلما كان سابق في العهد القديم 
ام انك مدعي فقط 
وهل في العهد القديم كان تعدد الزوجات و الجواري امر غير طبيعي ؟؟؟
عاوز من الانجيل يبقى من العهد الجديد 
اما العهد القديم فقول يا سيدي الكتاب المقدس كلة 
ولا سيادتك خايف لانك متلاقيش غلط في كلام المسيح عن الزنا ؟؟؟؟*


> "و متى اضطجع فاعلمي المكان الذي يضطجع فيه و ادخلى و اكشفي ناحية رجليه و اضطجعي و هو يخبرك بما تعلمين" سفر راعوث4:3


*اللة حضرتك مش قلت هجيبلك من المسيحية و الانجيل برضة بتجيب من العهد القديم ؟؟؟
تقدر حضرتك تاتي بالنص كاملا من راعوث 
تقدر حضرتك تثبت من النص انها اضطجعت مع بوعز ؟؟؟ 
تقدر حضرتك تسرد القصة كاملة لما حصل لبيت مؤاب ؟؟؟
وهل فعلا عرفها ومارس الجنس معها ؟؟؟ ياريت تاتي بالدليل و القصة كاملة 
ثم الا تعلم ان في العهد القديم كان تعدد الزوجات ؟؟؟ ثم جاء المسيح بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة 
طبعا حضرتك لا تاتي بكلمة من كلام المسيح بل تتشدق الى العهد القديم بجهل 
واعود و اقول ما الجديد اللذي جاء بة محمد ما هي النعمة اللذي جاء بها ؟ بما انك تستشهد بالعهد القديم بقى *


> انا اتحداك لو تاتي بنص من القران  يحلل زواج المتعة



*ياريت حضرتك ترد على الاخت مريم 
وترد في الحوار الاسلامي لو قدرت *


----------



## كرستينا (20 فبراير 2007)

* الرب يباركك يا اخي AVADA CADAVRA .. ايها المحاور العظيم .. ويكلل عملك بالنجاح *​


----------



## كرستينا (20 فبراير 2007)

* الاخ HAZOMA  مينا لم يأتي اي شيئ من عنده ولا من تأليفه لكن كلها من كتبكم .. الرب ينور عقلك *​


----------



## أنين (20 فبراير 2007)

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

أنتم تسبون نبينا

هل سبينا نبيكم

نحن لا نسب عيسى علية السلام

لان هو نبينا أيضا نبي ولكن عهدة أنتهاء

وأنتم في إنجيلكم الحقيقي الغير محرف

يقول أن هناك نبي أسمة أحمد بعد عيسى

أنتم تؤمنو بكتاب محرف كل يوم يتجدد على
كيف ناس قدرة تضحك عليكم انتم تعرفوا أن 
كتابكم محرف وغلط × غلط
ماشاء الله كل يوم يحذف حرف كل يوم تنضاف كلمة
كل يوم يتجدد الله يعينكم وبعدين أنتم تضعون صورة
عسيى كيف لكم معرفتها ولم يكن في عهدة كميرات
وألات تصوير كل هذا ناس أضلوكم وضحكوا عليكم
أسأل الله أن يهديكم خير الهدياة ونحن محزونون على
ما أنتم علية ماشاء الله واحد رسم صورة قال لكم هذا يسوع
صدقتم واحد قال لكم هذا كتاب مقدس صدقتم من جد 
أسأل الله لكم الهداية الأبدية

وشكرا للإدارة الموقرة على توفير مثل هذي الحوارات


----------



## GamiL (20 فبراير 2007)

اسمحوا لي ان أرسل لكم هذا الرد و لكنه مقتبس و اتمني لمن يقرأ أن تكون قراءته للدراسة و الفهم و ليس لتصيد أخطاء وهمية
عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس

الآيات القرآنية التي توحي بالتحريف
  يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، استنادا إلى قول القرآن الكريم في:
+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه"
+ سورة المائدة (13): "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظَّـا مما ذُكِّروا به"
+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب … يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه"

    وللرد على ذلك نوضح ما يلي: 
أولا: المقصود من هذه الآيات الكريمة. 
ثانيا: شهادة الكتاب المقدس نفسه على عدم تحريفه. 
ثالثا: شهادة القرآن الكريم على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
رابعا: شهادة المنطق على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
خامسا: شهادة علماء الإسلام الأفاضل على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 
سادسا: شهادة علم الآثار والتاريخ عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.

الفصل الأول
مفهوم الآيات التي توحي بالتحريف

    والسؤال الخطير هو: هل فعلا معنى هذه الآيات هو تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟ أم أن لها قصداً آخر؟
    ونستطيع أن نضع صياغة أخرى للسؤال هكذا:
    هل هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة تعني يقينا تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس؟ أم أنها تعني التحريف بمعنى آخر؟؟
    لهذا يلزمنا أن نتفهم معنى كلمات هذه الآيات الكريمة، ثم نناقش المقصود من تهمة هذا التحريف.

أولا:
الآية الأولى التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة البقرة (75): "أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم، وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون"
  1ـ  ما المقصود من هذه الآية الكريمة؟  
 يقول الإمام البيضاوي: "أفتطمعون أن يصدقونكم (أي اليهود) وقد كانت طائفة من أسلافهم يسمعون كلام الله أي التوراة ثم يحرفونه … أي يؤولونه ويفسرونه بما يشتهون … من بعد ما عقلوه أي فهموه بعقولهم ولم يبق فيه ريبة". من كلام الإمام البيضاوي يتضح جليا أن تهمة التحريف ليست في نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسيره وتأويله.
2ـ وهناك ملاحظة أخرى هي: 
أن هذه الآية توضح أن فريقا واحدا من اليهود هو الذي يقوم بتحريف التفسير، وليس كل اليهود، وهذا يثبت أن التحريف ليس في نص الآيات وإلا لكان اليهود جميعُهم وليس فريقا منهم هم الذين يرتكبون هذا الجرم.
3ـ وهناك ملاحظة ثالثة: وهي في قول الآية الكريمة:
 "يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه" معنى هذا أن كلام الله موجود غير محرف وهم لازالوا يسمعونه، بدليل قوله: أنهم بعد سماع كلمات الله يقول: ثم يحرفونه. (لاحظ حرف العطف "ثم"، واللغويون يعرفون جيدا أن معنى هذا الحرف "ثم" هو إفادة الترتيب في الأحداث، فيكون المعنى أنهم يسمعون كلام الله وبعد أن يسمعوه يحرفون معناه)
4ـ وملاحظة رابعة: في قول الآية الكريمة "من بعد ما عقلوه" يفيد أن هذا الفريق من اليهود يعقلون ويفهمون كلام الله نفسه ثم يقومون بتحريف معناه. 
5ـ كما أن هناك ملاحظة أخيرة بخصوص قول الآية الكريمة "وهم يعلمون" ألا يفهم من هذه الكلمات أن هذا الفريق اليهودي يعلمون النص الصحيح لكلام الله ورغم ذلك يغيرون تفسيره؟؟

إذن فهذه الآية الكريمة لا تعني وقوع التحريف في نص كلمات الله، بل في تأويلها وتفسيرها بشهادة الإمام البيضاوي وغيره من المفسرين الأجلاء.


ثانيا: 
الآية الثانية التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة النساء (46): "من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا،واسمع غير مسمع، وراعنا ليا بألسنتهم وطعنا في الدين ولو أنهم قالوا سمعنا وأطعنا واسمع وانظرنا لكان خيرا لهم وأقوم، ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون  إلا قليلا"
لنا في هذه الآية الكريمة عدة ملاحظات:
(1) في القول: "من الذين هادوا" يلاحظ أنه لم يقل من النصارى. وبهذه المناسبة أقول: أنه لا توجد آية واحدة في القرآن الكريم تنسب إلى النصارى تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس سواء في نصوصه أو في معانيه.
(2) في هذا القول نفسه ينسب التحريف ليس لكل اليهود بل يقول "من الذين هادوا" إذن فبقية اليهود متمسكون بالكتاب ولا يحرفونه.
(3) في قول هذه الآية: "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه" لاحظ قوله عن مواضعه! فماذا يعني ذلك؟
1ـ يقول الإمام البيضاوي في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة: "من الذين هادوا قوم يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يميلونه عن مواضعه التي وضعه الله فيها بأن … يؤولونه على ما يشتهون فيميلونه عما أنزل الله فيه" 
2ـ وقد سمى القرآن الكريم ذلك "ليا بألسنتهم" أي يغيرون نطق الألفاظ بحسب لغتهم العبرية وأعطي القرآن الكريم لذلك مثلا في نفس هذه الآية إذ قال: "(وراعنا) ليا بألسنتهم " فيغيرون منطوق اللفظ راعنا (أي أصغ إلينا) فينطقونه "رعْنا" أي "يا أرعن" بالعبرية وهي شتيمة. [كتاب تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 200]
3ـ فالتحريف المقصود في هذه الآية ليس المقصود منه التحريف في كلام التوراة بل التحريف في كلام اليهود مع النبي محمد، بدليل قول الآية "طعنا في الدين".
(4) يقول الإمام الرازي: "لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه تغيير الألفاظ" (كتاب ضحى الإسلام ص346و358 للأستاذ أحمد أمين) معنى هذا أن الإمام الرازي ينفي تهمة تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(5) ويقول صحيح البخاري: "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه أي يزيلونه وليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله تعالى، ولكنهم يؤولونه على غير تأويله".
من هذا يتضح أن المقصود من آية سورة النساء ليس هو تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس بل تأويل المعنى عن طريق ليِّ اللسان ونطق كلمات الوحي بطريقة مغايرة بحسب ألفاظ لغتهم العبرية.


ثالثا: 
الآية الثالثة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (13): " ولقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل … يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به"
    ولنا أيضا على هذه الآية بعض التعليقات:
(1) يقول الإمام الرازي: "إن المراد بالتحريف هو إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة، وتأويلات الفاسدة وصرف اللفظ عن معناه الحق إلى المعنى الباطل، بوجوه الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدع في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم، وهذا هو الأصح"
من هذا يتضح أن التحريف ليس في كلام الله بل في تأويله وتفسيره.
(2) الدليل على صحة ما يقوله الرازي هو أن صحيح البخاري ذكر نفس الشيء، علاوة على أن الآية (15) التي جاءت في نفس سورة المائدة بعد هذا الكلام تقول: "يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب …" فالقرآن الكريم  بهذا يفسر المقصود من التحريف وهو إخفاء أجزاء من الكتاب، وليس تغيير ألفاظ كلام الله.
(3) وقد جاء بكتاب الجلالين تفسيرا لهذه الآية وتوضيحا للموضوع الذي حدث فيه التحريف هكذا: "إن تحريف الكلم الذي في التوراة هو بخصوص محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما يخفونه من الكتاب هو ما أمروا به في التوراة من اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم "
وهكذا نرى أن تفسير الجلالين لمعنى التحريف لا يخص تغيير الكتاب المقدس بل التهمة موجهة إلى إنكارهم لنبوة محمد واتباعه.
(4) وحقيقة الأمر أن الخلاف في موضوع التحريف بحسب هذه الآية هو قراءة نبوة موسى التي وردت في التوراة عن "النبي الآتي"،  على أنها "النبي الأمي" أي محمد، فأنكر اليهود هذا التأويل وهذا التفسير، فورد بالآية "يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به". هذا هو موضوع الخلاف وهو لا يمس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.


رابعا: 
الآية الرابعة التي تتحدث عن التحريف

+ سورة المائدة (41): " … ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم عن بعد مواضعه يقولون: إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه، وإن لم تؤتوه فاحذروا"
(1) يقول الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في تفسيره ص 260: " يهود كثيرون كانوا شغوفين أن يمسكوا على النبي الكذب فكانت آذانهم مفتوحة للحكايات التي تقال عنه حتى من الناس الذين لم يأتوا إليه" 
(2) ويفسر عبارة "يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه قائلا: ""إن اليهود لم يكونوا أمناء مع كتابهم إذ كانوا يحرفون معانيه"
(3) يقول الإمام الزمخشري: "روي أن شريفا من خيبر زنى بشريفة، وهما محصنان، وحكمهما الرجم بحسب التوراة. فرفضوا رجمهما لشرفهما، فبعثوا رهطا منهم … ليسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، وقالوا إن أمركم محمد بالجلد والتحميم فاقبلوا. وإن أمركم بالرجم فلا تقبلوا. وأرسلوا الزانيين معهم. فأمرهم النبي بالرجم. فأبوا أن يأخذوا به، فجعل بينه وبينهم حكما هو الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا … فشهد بالرجم" وقالوا في ختام القصة أن النبي بعد شهادة الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا أمر برجمهما. فرجموهما عند باب المسجد، لأقامة حد التوراة عليهما. وهكذا أجمع المفسرون أن أسباب نزول هذه الآية في سورة المائدة هو هذه القصة. فالتحريف المقصود هو في تفسير حكم الرجم بالجلد، وليس تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
(4) جاء في الجلالين "نزلت هذه الآية في اليهود إذ زنى منهم اثنان، فتحاكموا إلى النبي، فحكم عليهما بالرجم. فجيء بالتوراة، فوجد فيها الحكم بالرجم، فغضبوا"
(5) إن استشهاد النبي محمد بحكم التوراة هو دليل أكيد على اقتناعه بعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
وهكذا أيها المستمعون الكرام نرى أن لفظ التحريف الذي ورد بالقرآن الكريم إنما يقصد به موقف فريق من اليهود من حادثتين شهيرتين هما:
1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي"
      وأريد أن أوجه النظر إلى الملاحظة التالية:


علم البيان في لغة القرآن:

   فمن أساليب البيان التي استخدمها القرآن الكريم: أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم، كقوله في سورة النساء (53) "أم يحسدون الناس على ما أتاهم من فضله" وقد فسر الإمامان الجلالان ذلك بالقول: يحسدون الناس صورة تعميمية يراد بها التخصيص وهو شخص النبي محمد إذ يحسدونه على النبوة وكثرة النساء"
هذا هو أسلوب التخصيص في مظهر التعميم الذي استخدمه القرآن الكريم في استخدام عبارة "يحرفون الكلم عن موضعه" فهذه صورة تعميمية يراد با التخصيص أي:
   1ـ تأويل اليهود لحكم الرجم بالجلد.
   2ـ نفي قراءة "النبي الآتي" على أنها "النبي الأمي".
   فماذا نقول للعامة الذين لا يلمون بأساليب التفسير القرآني بحسب علوم اللغة والبلاغة والبيان؟؟

الفصل الثاني
شهادة الكتاب المقدس لعدم تحريفه

    يقول البعض أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيادينا الآن هو كتاب محرف، وقد تناولنا في الفصل السابق مناقشة آيات القرآن الكريم التي توحي بالتحريف، وثبت لنا أن تلك الآيات الأربعة لا تتكلم عن وقوع ما يسمونه التحريف في ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس بل في تفسير معانيه بخصوص قضية الرجم والجلد، وموضوع النبي الآتي أم الأمي. ولادخل لذلك بجوهر الكتاب المقدس وألفاظه وكلماته كما ثبت لنا بالدليل القاطع من الآيات القرآنية الكريمة.
واليوم نواصل الموضوع بإيضاح:

أولا:
من أقوال السيد المسيح

يؤكد السيد المسيح استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من موضوع، فيقول في:
1ـ (بشارة متى24: 35): 
       "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" 
2ـ (بشارة متى5: 18): 
   " فإني أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل".
ثانيا: عقوبة التحريف
جاء في الكتاب المقدس ما يؤكد استحالة وقوع التحريف في الكتاب المقدس، بسبب توقيع الجزاء الصارم على من يحاول أن يزيد أو يحذف شيئاً منه فيقول في:
(سفر رؤيا 22: 18-19): 
     "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب".
   فمن يجرؤ بعد هذه التحذيرات والإنذارات أن يمس الكتاب المقدس بالزيادة أو النقصان.
الفصل الثالث
شهادة القرآن الكريم
لعدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس

    إذا أردنا أن نرد على المعترضين بآيات من بالقرآن الكريم تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) وعدم تحريفه لزم أن نسألهم سؤالا هاما وهو:
    متى حدث التحريف بحسب رأيكم؟
    هل قبل زمن محمد؟
    أم بعد عصر محمد؟
    دعنا نناقش ذلك.
الادعاء الأول
هل حدث التحريف
قبل زمن النبي محمد؟

    يقول أصحاب هذا الرأي أن الكتاب المقدس قد حرف قبل زمن النبي محمد. ففي برنامج على فضائية [a.r.t.] أخذ أحد دعاة الإسلام يشكك في صحة الكتاب المقدس بناء على أن أقدم نسخة خطية للتوراة موجودة الآن تعود إلى القرن الأول ق.م وأن عصر موسى كان في القرن 13 ق.م. وادعائه هو: من يضمن أن التوراة لم تحرف في الفترة التي قبل القرن الأول ق.م.
    والحقيقة أن الرد على هذا الاعتراض في منتهى البساطة وهو موجود في القرآن نفسه. فالقرآن يشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس وأنه هو كلام الله المنزل والموحى به، وأنه لم يتغير أو يتحرف كما يتضح مما يلي:


أولا: القرآن يشهد لصدق وصحة الكتاب المقدس
الذي كان موجودا في زمن النبي محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (47): "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق، مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه".
       ما معنى: مصدقا لما بين يديه؟ وما المقصود بالكتاب؟  وما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟
      وقد أجمع المفسرون أن الله قد أنزل القرآن بالحق "مصدقا لما بين يديه" أي يصدق على ما جاء بالكتاب الموجود في زمن محمد أي التوراة والإنجيل و[مهيمنا عليه] أي شاهدا له [تفسير الجلالين لهذه الآية من سورة المائدة].
2ـ سورة أل عمران (3): 
     "نَزّل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وانزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" . 
3ـ يونس(37): 
    "وما كان هذا القرآن أن يُفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه" .
    وقد ورد بالقرآن 12 آية تشهد أن القرآن يصادق على الكتاب المقدس الذي مع أهل الكتاب في زمن محمد [وللمزيد عما ذكرنا من آيات، ارجع إلى سور: البقرة 41، 89، 91، 97، والنساء46، والأنعام92، ويوسف111، وفاطر31، والأحقاف22] فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا لما قيل أن القرآن مصدقا له وشاهدا على صحته وإلا كان ذلك طعنا في القرآن واتهاما له بالتزوير، فهل يقبل أيُّ مسلم ذلك في حق القرآن الكريم؟

ثانيا: القرآن يوضح أن الله يأمر النبي محمد 
والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس:

(1) الله يحيل النب محمد إلى الكتاب المقدس ليزيل ما عنده من شك في القرآن نفسه:
    سورة يونس (94):
     "فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين  يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك"    [تعاد للتأكيد]
         ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ معناه أنه إن كان محمد في شك من القرآن الذي أنزل إليه، فعليه أن يسأل اليهود والنصارى الذين عندهم الكتاب من قبله، وفي هذا شهادة لصحة الكتاب حتى زمنه وإلا ما قيل له أن يسألهم، لأنه منطقيا كيف يسأل أصحاب كتاب محرف؟
(2) ويأمر النبي محمد بالاقتداء بالكتاب المقدس والأنبياء الذين هداهم:
    سورة الأنعام (90) "وأولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحُكْم والنبوة … أولئك الذين هدى الله، فبهداهم اقْتدِه"
ويوضح مجمع اللغة العربية في المعجم الوسيط معنى كلمة اقتده بالقول: [يفعل مثل فعله أي يقتدي به وفي التنزيل العزيز "فبهداهم اقتده"] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 720)
     فلو كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا في زمن محمد فكيف يأمره أن يقتدي بهداه؟؟؟
(3) ويأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الذكر أي أهل الكتاب ليتعلموا منهم إن كانوا لا يعلمون!
سورة النحل (43): "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون بالبينات والزبر" 
        فلو كان الكتاب محرفا في زمن النبي محمد هل كان يأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الكتاب؟؟؟
  ثالثا:الآيات التي تثبت أن محمدا كان يستشهد 


بالتوراة والإنجيل الذي كانا في عهده وهذا دليل على صحتهما:

1ـ سورة القصص (49): "قل: فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما فأتَّبعُه 

ما أقوى هذه الشهادة!! ففي هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة: أن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) هو من عند الله. وأنه صادق ليتبعه محمد.
2ـ سورة المائدة (70): "قل: يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم" فهو هنا يطلب من اليهود والنصارى أن يحكموا التوراة والإنجيل ويقول بما أنزل الله فيهّ!!!! أليس في هذا شهادة قوية على صحة الكتاب وعدم تحريفه في زمن النبي محمد؟؟؟
3ـ سورة المائدة (45): 
  "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله". 
     تشهد هذه الآية للتوراة التي كانت في زمن محمد بأن فيها حكم الله أي يشهد بصحتها، وإلا ما كان قد قال هذا الكلام.
4ـ المائدة (47): 
     "وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه…". 
وهذه الآية أيضا تشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس في زمن محمد لأنه يستشهد به ويطلب من النصارى أن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه.
فإن كان الكتاب المقدس محرفا فكيف كان النبي محمد يستشهد به. هل يستشهد بكتاب محرف؟؟؟ أليس استشهاده بالكتاب المقدس دليل على أنه كان سليما غير محرف في زمانه؟؟؟





رابعا: القرآن يشهد بأن أهل الكتاب حافظوا عليه
وكانوا شهودا عليه حتى زمن محمد:

1ـ سورة المائدة (44): "وإنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور، يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا، والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء"
ما معنى هذه الآية وخاصة "النبيون الذين أسلموا" يقول المفسرون أنهم الأنبياء الذين سلموا حياتهم لإرادة الله (تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف على ص 261 ) [وطبعا لا يعني الأنبياء السلمين أولا لأنه لا يوجد سوى نبي واحد للإسلام وثانيا لأن الإسلام لم يكن قد ظهر بعد]. فهؤلاء الأنبياء يحكمون على اليهود أي يرشدونهم بما في التوراة من هدى ونور. 

   وأهم ما في الآية هو أن الأنبياء والربانيين (أي المعلمون لأن ربوني بالعبرية معناها معلم بالعربية، وفي المعجم الوسيط ص 321 (الرباني هو: الذي يعبد الله، و الكامل العلم والعمل) والأحبار (هم العلماء) [المعجم الوسيط ص 151] 
تقول الآية الكريمة أن هؤلاء جميعا قد استؤمنوا على حفظ كتاب الله والشهادة لصحته (تفسير القرآن الكريم للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 261و262)

2ـ سورة البقرة (146) وسورة الأنعام (20): "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم"

3ـ  سورة البقرة (121) "الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون" 

   معنى يقرأونه حق تلاوته كما فسر الجلالان: "يقرؤونه كما أنزل" إذن فليس هو محرف لأنهم في زمن محمد كانوا يقرأونه كما أنزل.

   رأيت يا عزيزي المستمع أن الكتاب المقدس حتى زمن محمد لم يكن محرفا بشهادة هذه الآيات الواضحة والصريحة.
الادعاء الثاني
حدوث التحريف بعد زمن محمد
    يوجد فريق آخر من المشككين في صحة الكتاب المقدس، وقد ثبت لهم أن ما يقوله الفريق الأول من المدعين بوقوع التحريف قبل زمن النبي محمد هو ادعاء باطل بحسب ما أوضحنا من أدلة وبراهين من آيات القرآن الكريم نفسه، فقالوا لا بل حدث التحريف بعد زمن محمد!!!
    وللرد على هذا الادعاء نورد ما يشهد به القرآن الكريم عن بطلان هذا الادعاء أيضا:


أولا: القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس
هو ذكر من عند الله ولذلك فهو يحفظه من التحريف:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس ذكر من عند الله:
1ـ سورة الأنبياء (7): 
      "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
      ما معنى الذكر؟ يجيب الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي في (تفسيره ص648) [الذكر هو الرسالة التي من الله] وقد تكررت هذه الآية بنفس ألفاظها في: 
2ـ سورة النحل (43):  
     "وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون"
        بهذا يتأكد لك أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله.
(2) والقرآن يشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف: 
سورة الحِجْر (9): "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" 
يجدر الإشارة هنا إلى اسم السورة فالبعض ينطقها خطأ بسورة الحَجَر، ولكن النطق السليم لها هو سورة الحِجْر (انظر آية 80 من نفس السورة)، نسبة إلى جبل الحِجْر على بعد 150 ميل شمال المدينة المنورة وهي ما كانت تعرف بمنطقة تمود (تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 632) [ما علينا]
الواقع أن الذين يطعنون في صحة الكتاب المقدس المنزل من الله ذكرا ونورا وهدى،  إنما يطعنون في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أن الله يحفظ الذكر، فلو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف يكون الله لم يستطع أن يحفظه. وينسب إلى القرآن عدم الصحة بل والتحريف! فهل يقبل أي مسلم ذلك؟؟؟


ثانيا: الآيات القرآنية تشهد أن القرآن نفسه
يحفظ الكتاب المقدس من التحريف:

1ـ سورة المائدة (48): 
"وأنزلنا  إليك الكتاب (أي القرآن الكريم) بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب (أي الكتاب المقدس التوراة والإنجيل) ومهيمناً عليه.
ما معنى مهيمنا عليه؟ يقول المفسرون الأفاضل أن معنى مهيمنا عليه هو: حافظ له من التحريف. (انظر تفسير الإمام عبد الله يوسف علي ص 263) 
فلو صح قول المعترضين بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف، فإنهم في الواقع يطعنون في القرآن الكريم نفسه بأنه لم يستطع أن يهيمن على الكتاب المقدس بحسب نص هذه الآية، وهذا طعن في صحتها**********!! وحيث أنهم لا يقبلون الطعن في صحة آيات القرآن الكريم إذن فليس أمامهم إلا أن يتراجعوا عن ادعائهم الذي يدعونه بتحريف الكتاب المقدس.

ثالثا: القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس 
هو كلام الله، ولذلك لا يمكن تحريفه أو تبديله:

(1) القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله المنزل:
1ـ سورة العنكبوت (46): "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن … وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وانزل إليكم وألهنا وإلهكم واحد" 
2ـ سورة النساء (135): "يا أيها الذين آمنوا ، آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل (أي التوراة والإنجيل)، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا" 
   [وانظر أيضا سورة المائدة 44،46،47،68/ وسورة البقرة 87،146/ وسورة الإسراء2،55/ وسورة الأنعام 92،156/ وسورة المؤمنون 49/ وسورة النساء 163/ وسورة فاطر 25/ وسورة النحل 43/ والأنبياء 25/ والحديد 27/ والعنكبوت 46/ ويونس 94] وكلها تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من الله.
 وبما أن الكتاب المقدس منزل من عند الله إذن فهو كلامه. فكيف يقول المعترضون أن كلام الله قد حرف؟؟ ألا يطعنون أيضا بهذا الكلام في القرآن نفسه الذي يقول أنه لا تبديل لكلمات الله؟!

(2) القرآن يشهد أن كلام الله المنزل لا يمكن تبديله:
1ـ سورة يونس (64): "لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم" 
2ـ سورة الأنعام (34): "ولقد كُذَّبَت رسلٌ من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذُوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله"
وخطورة هذه الآية يكمن في أن القول "لا مبدل لكلمات الله لم تقل بخصوص القرآن الكريم في هذه الآيه بل بخصوص الأنبياء الذين قبل محمد إذن فهي تخص الكتاب المقدس" وهذه شهادة قوية على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتبدل ولم يتغير ولم يحرف.
     [وانظر أيضا سورة الكهف (27)]
    هذه الآيات تقول بصريح العبارة أن كلام الله لا يمكن أن يتغير أو يتبدل. 

ملخص
    نستطيع الآن أن نلخص ما قلناه: 
أولا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس ادعاء باطل:
1ـ لأن القرآن شهد بصحته وعدم تحريفه حتى زمن النبي محمد.
2ـ وأن القرآن يوضح أن الله أمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيديهم.
3ـ استشهاد النبي محمد بالتوراة والإنجيل الموجودان في عهده.
4ـ شهادة القرآن بأن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى قد حافظوا عليه وكانوا شهودا له حتى زمن محمد.

ثانيا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد زمن النبي محمد باطل أيضا:
1ـ لأن القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله ويشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف.
2ـ شهادة الآيات القرآنية بأن القرآن نفسه مهيمنا على الكتاب المقدس ويحفظه من التحريف.
3ـ القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وأن الله يحفظ كلامه من التحريف.
بناء عليه
لا يمكن أن الكتاب المقدس يتحرف أو يتبدل، وإلا وقع المعترض المسلم في المحظور وهو الطعن في كتابه بعدم صحة ما يقول. 
فالأفضل للمعترض أن يتراجع عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتبديل والتحريف، وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.
الفصل الرابع
شهادة المنطق
على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    بعد أن أوردنا الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تشهد بأن الكتاب المقدس لم يتغير أو يتحرف قبل زمن محمد، وكذلك لم يتحرف أو يتغير بعد زمن محمد، نريد أن نبحث هذا الأمر أيضا من وجهة النظر المنطقية. لهذا دعنا نناقش هذه الأسئلة:

	أين تم التحريف؟
	من الذي قام بالتحريف؟
	في أي لغة تم التحريف؟
أولاً: أين تم التحريف؟

   الجميع يعلمون أن المسيحية منذ عهد رسل المسيح (الحواريين) انتشرت في بقاع شتى من العالم، في آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وانتشر الكتاب المقدس بالتبعية في تلك البقاع. 
   وسؤالنا هو: في أي بلد من بلاد هذه القارات تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس: في أي بلد من بلاد آسيا؟ أو أفريقيا؟ أو أوربا؟ أم أن التحريف قد تم في جميعها؟ وكيف يتم ذلك؟ 

   هذه كلها أسئلة بلا ردود مما يثبت استحالة حدوث هذا التحريف في أي بلد من بلدان هذه القارات المختلفة.

ثانيا: من الذي قام بالتحريف؟

1ـ هل قام اليهود بتحريف التوراة وكتب الأنبياء؟
2ـ أم قام المسيحيون بتحريف كتب اليهود وحرفوا الإنجيل أيضا؟
3ـ أي مذهب في المسيحية قام بالتحريف؟
4ـ أم أن اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
	دعونا نناقش كل افتراض على حدة.


الافتراض الأول
اليهود قاموا بتحريف التوراة؟

    للرد على هذا الافتراض نقول: لو أن اليهود كانوا قد قاموا بتحريف كتابهم لأمكن كشف هذا التحريف ببساطة متناهية لأن المسيحيين كان، ولا يزال لديهم نسخٌ من كتاب اليهود نفسِه، وما كان للنصارى أن يسمحوا لليهود أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل انهم استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).

الافتراض الثاني
المسيحيون هم الذين قاموا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

وللرد على ذلك نكرر ما سبق أن قلناه في الرد على الافتراض الأول:
فما كان لليهود أن يسمحوا للنصارى أن يقوموا بتحريف حرف واحد من كلمات الكتاب المقدس الذي يحفظونه ويعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم (سورة البقرة 146 الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم). بل إنهم أيضا استحفظوا عليه (أي استؤمنوا عليه) وكانوا عليه شهداء (أي شهود على صحته) كما جاء بسورة المائدة (44).
الافتراض الثالث
اليهود اتفقوا مع المسيحيين على تحريف الكتابين معا (التوراة والإنجيل)؟
    وللرد على هذا الافتراض نقول:
إن كان قد حدث اتفاق بين المسيحيين واليهود على تحريف الكتاب المقدس لتحتم عليهم الاتفاق في قضية المسيح التي هي محور الكتابين التوراة والإنجيل. وحيث أنه لا يوجد اتفاق حول قضية المسيح، فمعنى ذلك أنه لم يتم اتفاق على تحريف الكتاب المقدس.












بالإضافة إلى ذلك:
نقول من يا ترى في مذاهب المسيحيين قام بالتحريف؟

    فالمسيحية منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي أي فبل ظهور الإسلام بثلاثة قرون قد انشقت إلى مذاهب (تماما مثل مذاهب الإسلام: المذهب السني والشيعي والمالكي والشافعي والحنبلي) فالشيع المسيحية في ذلك الحين كانت هي: الأرثوذكس، والكاثوليك، كما كانت هناك بدع من المسيحية كالأريوسيين والنسطوريين وغيرهم. فمن يا ترى قام بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس واحد عند جميع هذه الفرق لا اختلاف بين النسخ الموجودة لديهم جميعا فهل اتفق الفرقاء على تحريف الكتاب المقدس دون أن يتفقوا على ما بينهم من اختلافات؟!!
 وفي هذا قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في تجميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه".
    لعلك من هذا تدرك استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
كانت هذه ردودَنا عن السؤالين: أين تم التحريف؟ ومن قام بالتحريف؟ ونجيب على السؤال الثالث وهو:

ثالثا: في أي لغة تم التحريف؟

     من المعلوم جيدا أن الكتاب المقدس قد كتب بالعبرية والأرامية واليونانية وترجم إلى لغات عديدة منذ صدر المسيحية: إلى اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية والعربية والأشورية والأثيوبية وغيرها. ففي أية لغة من هذه اللغات يوجد تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
    والواقع أن الكتاب المقدس في كل هذه اللغات واحد ولا توجد اختلافات فيه بين كل هذه اللغات. 
   ألا يشهد ذلك للكتاب المقدس بأنه لم يصبه تحريف لا من قريب ولا من بعيد


الفصل الرابع
شهادة علم الآثار عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس
    من المؤكد أن الاكتشافات الأثرية قد أثبت عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. فبين أيادينا نسخا خطية أثرية قديمة للكتاب المقدس تتفق تماما مع ما بين أيدينا من نسخ الكتاب المقدس دون تغيير أو تبديل أو تحريف. من تلك النسخ الخطية القديمة ما يلي:
1ـ النسخة الفاتيكانية: أي الموجودة الآن في الفاتيكان، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 250 سنة.
2ـ النسخة السينائية: التي اكتشفت في دير سانت كاترين بسيناء وتعود إلى ما قبل الإسلام بما يزيد عن 200 سنة وهي موجودة الآن في المتحف البريطاني.
3ـ النسخة الإسكندرية: يعود تاريخ كتابتها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بحوالي 200 سنة أيضا. وهي موجودة كذلك بالمتحف البريطاني.
4ـ لفائف وادي القمران: كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقاتل الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"
    هكذا رأيت يا أخي شهادة علم الآثار الذي لا يكذب لصحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تعريفه.
نأتي الآن إلى الإثبات الأخير على صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه من:

الفصل الخامس
شهادة علماء الإسلام عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس

    لقد افاض علماء الإسلام الأفاضل في الحديث عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه، نكتفي بأقوال بعضهم:

1ـ الإمام محمد ابن إسماعيل البخاري: قال في صحيحه على تفسير الآية الكريمة القائلة (يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه): " أي يزيلون، والواقع أنه ليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله، ولكنهم يحرفونه أي يتأولونه على غير تأويله" [أي يفسرونه على غير التفسير الصحيح].

2ـ وقال هو نفسه في كتابه (فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري): "قد سئل ابن تيمية عن هذه المسألة، فأجاب في فتواه: من أقوال العلماء … لا تبديل إلا في المعنى"

3ـ العلامة شاه ولي الله قال في كتابه (الفوز الكبير في أصول التفسير) "أن في ترجمة التوراة وتفسير النصوص قد حرَّف اليهود معنى بعض الآيات ولكنهم لم يحرفوا النص الأصلي، وقد اتفق على هذا القول ابن عباس أيضا".
4ـ الإمام فخر الدين الرازي: في التفسير الكبير في سورة البقرة (174) عن ابن عباس أنهم كانوا يحرفون ظاهر التوراة والإنجيل وهذا ممتنَع، لأنهما كانا كتابين بلغا في الشهرة والتواتر إلى حيث يتعذر ذلك فيهما، بل كانوا يكتمون التأويل". 

5ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة آل عمران (78) "كيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس"
6ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير سورة النساء (46) "إن المراد بالتحريف إلقاء الشبهة الباطلة والتأويلات الفاسدة وجر اللفظ من معناه الحق إلى الباطل بوجود الحيل اللفظية، كما يفعل أهل البدعة في زماننا هذا بالآيات المخالفة لمذهبهم"

7ـ وقال أيضا في تفسير الدر المنثور في سورة البقرة "وأخرج ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عن وهب بن منبه قال: "إن التوراة والإنجيل كما أنزلهما الله لم يغير منهما حرف ولكنهم يضلون بالتحريف والتأويل بكتب كانوا يكتبونها من عند أنفسهم ويقولون هي من عند الله وما هي من عند الله، فأما كتب الله فإنها محفوظة لا تحول".

8ـ الجلالان: في تفسيرهما للآية الكريمة (إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون) قالا: "أي حفظه الله من التبديل والتحريف والزيادة والنقص"

9ـ كتب الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد (كما سبق أن أوضحنا) في كتاب الهلال عدد ديسمبر 1959 المقال الافتتاحي تحت عنوان "كنوز وادي القمران" قال فيه: "إن هذه اللفائف الأثرية اكتشفت في أحد كهوف وادي القمران بشرق الأردن … هي لفائف من 2000 سنة (هذا الكلام كان سنة 1959) [أي قبل ظهور الإسلام بما يزيد عن ستة قرون] وتبين بعد تهيئة اللفائف المكشوفة للاطلاع أن أهم ما تحويه، نسخة كاملة من كتاب أشعياء … وعدة كتب مقدسة أخرى … وأنه لا توجد بينها وبين الكتب الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن اختلاف ولا تبديل"

10ـ قال الأستاذ علي أمين: في كتابه (ضحى الإسلام الجزء الأول ص 358) "ذهبت طائفة من أئمة الحديث والفقه والكلام إلى أن التبديل وقع في التأويل لا في التنزيل … ومن حجة هؤلاء أن التوراة قد طبقت مشارق الشمس ومغاربها (قبل ظهور محمد والقرآن)"، ولا يعلم عدد نسخها إلا الله، ومن الممتنع أن يقع التواطؤ على التبديل والتغيير في جميع تلك النسخ، بحيث لا تبقى في الأرض نسخة إلا مبدلة ومغيرة والتغيير على منهاج واحد. وهذا ما يحيله العقل، ويشهد ببطلانه. 

ملخص

عزيزي المستمع بعد هذا العرض البسيط أريد أن أجمل ما قلناه عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه في النقاط التالية:
أولا: تكلمنا عن آيات القرآن الكريم التي توحي بالتحريف، 
وثبت لنا أن تلك الآيات الأربعة لا تتكلم عن وقوع ما يسمونه بالتحريف في ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس، بل في تفسير معانيه بخصوص قضية رجم أو جلد الرجل الزاني وقضية النبي الآتي أم النبي الأمي. ولا دخل لذلك بجوهر الكتاب المقدس وألفاظه وكلماته.
ثانيا: وثبت لنا أيضا أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس قبل زمن النبي محمد هو ادعاء باطل:
1ـ لأن القرآن شهد بصحته وعدم تحريفه حتى زمن النبي محمد ( سورة أل عمران 3): "نَزّل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وانزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" . 
2ـ وأن القرآن يوضح أن الله أمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيديهم. سورة يونس (94): "فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين  يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك"

3ـ استشهاد النبي محمد بالتوراة والإنجيل الموجودين في عهده سورة القصص (49): "قل: فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما فأتَّبعُه …"
4ـ شهادة القرآن بأن أهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى قد حافظوا عليه وكانوا شهودا له حتى زمن محمد. سورة المائدة (44): "وإنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور، يحكم بها النبيون … والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء"
ثالثا: أن ادعاء تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد زمن النبي محمد باطل أيضا:
1ـ لأن القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذكر من عند الله ويشهد أن الله يحفظ الذكر من التحريف. سورة الحِجْر (9): "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" 
2ـ شهادة الآيات القرآنية بأن القرآن نفسه مهيمنا على الكتاب المقدس ويحفظه من التحريف. سورة المائدة (48): "وأنزلنا  إليك الكتاب (أي القرآن الكريم) بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب (أي الكتاب المقدس التوراة والإنجيل) ومهيمناً عليه.
3ـ القرآن الكريم يشهد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وأن الله يحفظ كلامه من التحريف. سورة الأنعام (34): "ولقد كُذَّبَت رسلٌ من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذُوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله"
رابعا: ثبت لنا أيضا عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس بشهادة:
1ـ المنطق لاستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس في بقاع الأرض كلها مع تباين الأديان والمذاهب واللغات.
2ـ وعلم الآثار الذي كشف عن المخطوطات القديمة التي تعود لما قبل الإسلام بمئات السنين، وثبت أنها مطابقة للكتاب المقدس الموجود الآن بين أيدينا.
3ـ وأقوال علماء الإسلام الأفاضل بما قالوه من عبارات تقطع الشك في صحة الكتاب المقدس. 
وبناء عليه
    أختم بما قلته في الفصل السابق السابق أنه لا يمكن أن الكتاب المقدس يتحرَّف أو يتبدل، وإلا وقع المعترض المسلم في المحظور وهو الطعن في كتابه بعدم صحة ما يقوله من آيات. 
    والأفضل للمعترض أن يتراجع عن اتهام الكتاب المقدس بتهمة التحريف والتبديل، "ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون" (سورة التوبة 41).


الباب الثالث
عدم نسخ القرآن للإنجيل


لقد بدأنا مناقشة قضية صحة الكتاب المقدس وعدم تحريفه وأثبتنا ذلك من خلال:
1ـ شهادة الكتاب المقدس نفسه عن عدم تحريف أي حرف منه.
2ـ شهادة القرآن الكريم على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
3ـ شهادة المنطق لاستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس فيكل بلاد العالم وبين الفرقاء.
4ـ شهادة علم الآثار عن عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس.
5ـ شهادة علماء الإسلام على عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس. 

    وفي هذا الباب نناقش قضية أخرى وهي: هل نسخ القرآن الإنجيل؟ بمعنى هل ألغاه وحل محله؟؟
الواقع أن مناقشة هذا الموضوع سوف تضطرنا لطرح عدة أسئلة جوهرية:
السؤال الأول: ما هو مفهوم النسخ في لغة القرآن؟
السؤال الثاني: كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل وهو الذي صدق عليه؟
السؤال الثالث: كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل وهو يأمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إليه؟
السؤال الرابع: كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل وهو يأمر النصارى بأن يحكموا بما فيه؟
السؤال الخامس: كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل وهو يأمر بإقامة شرائعه؟
السؤال السادس: أي كتاب يختص بالناسخ والمنسوخ؟
    دعنا نناقش هذه الأسئلة بهدوء ومنطق سليم مبني على آيات القرآن الكريم وأقوال علماء الإسلام الأفاضل.



الفصل الأول
ما هو مفهوم النسخ في لغة القرآن

أولا: يذكر الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي في كتابه (الإتقان الجزء الثاني ص 20و21) عن معاني النسخ فيقول: "يرد النسخ في القرآن الكريم:
(1) بمعنى الإزالة. ومنه قوله في سورة الحج (52): ""وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنَّى، ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته، فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان، ثم يُـحكِّـم الله آياته، والله عليم حكيم"
(2) وبمعنى التبديل، في سورة النحل (101) "وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية، والله أعلم بما ينزل، قالوا: إنما أنت مفتر! بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون"
(3) وبمعنى التحويل. (في آخر سورة الأنفال) كتناسخ المواريث من واحد إلى واحد.
(4) وبمعنى النقل: من موضع إلى موضع، فتقول "نسخت الكتاب" أي نقلت ما فيه حاكيا للَفْظِهِ وخطِّه. يشهد بذلك قوله تعالى في سورة الجاثية (28)  "إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعلمون"

ثانيا: ويوضح الإمامان الجلالان القصد من الآية الأولى التي ذكرها السيوطي عن معنى النسخ أي الإزالة من واقع الآية الواردة في سورة الحج (52) التي تقول "وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنَّى، ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته، فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان، ثم يُـحكِّـم الله آياته، والله عليم حكيم"
 يفسر الإمامان الجلالان هذه الآية قائلين: "معنى تمنى أي قرأ. ومعنى أمنيته: أي قراءته. وقد قرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سورة النجم بمجلس من قريش، بعد الكلمات "فرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى" بإلقاء الشيطان على لسان الرسول من غير علمه صلى الله عليه وسلم "تلك الغرانيق العلى، وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى" ففرحوا بذلك، ثم أخبره جبريل بما ألقاه الشيطان على لسانه من ذلك فحزن، فسُلِّىَ بهذه الآية.
ثالثا: سورة البقرة (106) "ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها …"
يقول الجلالان: "نزلت هذه الآية لما طعن الكفار في النسخ وقالوا إن محمدا يأم أصحابه اليوم بأمر وينهي عنه غدا" 
تعليق:
  من كل ما تقدم نرى أن النسخ يختص بآيات القرآن الكريم لا غير، فلا توجد آية واحدة في القرآن ولا حديث واحد من الأحاديث الشريفة تقول أن القرآن ينسخ الإنجيل.


الفصل الثاني
كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل وهو الذي صدق عليه؟

    كيف يجرؤ إنسان عاقل أن يقول أن القرآن قد نسخ الإنجيل فهو بقوله هذا يطعن في قرآنه الذي يذكر صراحة في مواضع عديدة أنه جاء مصدقا للتوراة والإنجيل. وإليك بعض تلك الآيات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1ـ سورة يونس (37) "وما كان هذا القرآن أن يُفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين"
2ـ سورة المائدة (46) "وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه"
3ـ سورة الأنعام (92) "وهذا كتاب أنزلناه بالحق مبارك مصدق الذي بين يديه"
4ـ سورة فاطر (31) "والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه"
5ـ سورة الأحقاف (12) "ومن قبله كتاب موسى إماما ورحمة، وهذا كتاب مصدق لسانا عربيا"
6ـ سورة الأحقاف (31) "إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقا لما بين يديه"
7ـ سورة يوسف (11) "وما كان حديثا يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه"
8ـ البقرة (91) "وهو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه"
9ـ سورة البقرة (97) "نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه"
10ـ سورة آل عمران (3) "نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه"

تفسير الإمام البيضاوي لتعبير مصدقا لما يديه وتصديق الذي بين يديه يقول: "جاء تصديقا أي مطابقا لما تقدمه من الكتب الإلهية المشهود على صدقها … فهو شاهد على صحتها".

    فمن يعقل أن القرآن الذي يصدق على صحة التوراة والإنجيل يمكن أن ينسخهما؟؟!!


الفصل الثالث
كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل 
وهو يأمر النبي محمد والمسلمين بالرجوع إليه؟

أولا: الله يحيل النبي محمد إلى الكتاب المقدس ليزيل ما عنده من شك في القرآن: 
فقد جاء في سورة يونس (94): "فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين  يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك"   
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ معناه أنه إن كان محمد في شك من القرآن الذي أنزل إليه، فعليه أن يسأل اليهود والنصارى الذين عندهم الكتاب من قبله، وفي هذا شهادة لعدم نسخ القرآن لكتاب اليهود والنصارى، وإلا ما قيل له أن يسألهم، لأنه منطقيا كيف يسأل أصحاب كتاب منسوخ؟

ثانيا: ويأمر النبي محمد بالاقتداء بالكتاب المقدس والأنبياء الذين هداهم:
وقد جاء في سورة الأنعام (90) "وأولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحُكْم والنبوة … أولئك الذين هدى الله، فبهداهم اقْتدِه"
ويوضح مجمع اللغة العربية في المعجم الوسيط معنى كلمة اقتده بالقول: [يفعل مثل فعله أي يقتدي به وفي التنزيل العزيز "فبهداهم اقتده"] (المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثاني ص 720)
فلو كان الكتاب المقدس منسوخا فكيف يأمره أن يقتدي بهداه؟؟؟
ثالثا: ويأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الذكر أي أهل الكتاب ليتعلموا منهم إن كانوا لا يعلمون!
سورة النحل (43): "وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون بالبينات والزبر" 
رابعا: والنبي محمد نفسه يشهد للتوراة والإنجيل قائلا في:
سورة القصص (49): "قل: فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما فأتَّبعُه …"
ما أقوى هذه الشهادة!! ففي هذه الآية القرآنية الكريمة: أن الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والإنجيل) هو من عند الله. وأنه صادق ليتبعه محمد، وهي شهادة كافية لإثبات عدم نسخه.
فلو كان الكتاب منسوخا هل كان يأمرهم بالرجوع إلى أهل الكتاب وهل كان النبي يشهد له بهذا الكلام؟؟؟


الفصل الرابع
كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل 
وهو يأمر أهل الكتاب بأن يحكموا بما فيه؟


1ـ سورة البقرة (212) "كان الناسُ أمةً واحدةً فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه"
    فالكتاب أنزل للنبيين ليحمكوا بين الناس بما فيه، فكيف يقول قائل إن القرآن ينسخه
2ـ سورة المائدة (68): "قل: يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم".  فهو هنا يطلب من اليهود والنصارى أن يحكموا التوراة والإنجيل ويقول بما أنزل الله فيهّ!!!! أليس في هذا شهادة قوية على أن القرآن لم ينسخ التوراة والإنجيل؟؟؟
3ـ سورة المائدة (43): 
       "وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله". 
4ـ سورة المائدة (44) "إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون … والربانيون والأحبار …"
5ـ المائدة (47):  "وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون". 
     وهذه الآية أيضا تشهد بعدم نسخ القرآن الكتاب المقدس لأن النبي محمد يستشهد به ويطلب من النصارى أن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه.
      فإن كان الكتاب المقدس منسوخا فكيف كان النبي محمد يستشهد به. هل يستشهد بكتاب منسوخ؟؟؟ أليس استشهاده بالكتاب المقدس دليل على أنه لم ينسخ؟؟؟ بل قال   ما هو أكثر من هذا قال: "ومن لا يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون"!!!!
    كيف إذن يدعون أن القرآن نسخ الكتاب المقدس
6ـ سورة المائدة (71) "قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم"
7ـ سورة المائدة (69) "ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم"

   القرآن يشجع أهل الكتاب أن يقيموا التوراة والإنجيل فكيف يجرؤ أحد أن يقول أنه نسخهما؟؟!!

الفصل الخامس
كيف ينسخ القرآن الإنجيل 
وهو يأمر بإقامة شرائعه؟
1ـ سورة المائدة (48): "… لكل جعلنا منكم شِـرْعَـةً ومنهاجا، ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة"
2ـ يقول الإمامان الجلالان: "لكل جعلنا منكم أيها الأمم شريعة وطريقا واضحا في الدين تمشون عليه ولو شاء الله لجعلكم على شريعة واحدة، ولكن فرَّقكم فرقا ليختبركم فيما أتاكم من الشرائع المختلفة، لينظر المطيع منكم والعاصي، فسارعوا إلى الخيرات"
فالقرآن يأمر أهل التوراة بشرعها، وأهل الإنجيل بشرعة، وأهل القرآن بشرعه. 
فهل بعد هذا يقولون أن القرآن نسخ الكتاب المقدس !!!
3ـ سورة الشورى (13): "شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا، والذي أوحينا إليك، وما وصينا به ابراهيم وموسى وعيسى أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه"
4ـ وفسره الإمام البيضاوي: "أي شرع لكم من الدين، دين نوح ومحمد وما بينهما من أرباب الشرع وهو الأصل المشترك … وأقيموا الدين وهو الإيمان بما يجب تصديقه والطاعة في أحكام الله"
    فكيف ينسخ القرآن شرع الكتاب المقدس وهو يعترف به؟؟
5ـ سورة النساء (25): "يريد الله ليبين لكم ويهديكم سنن الذين من قبلكم"
6ـ فسره الجلالان: "سنن الذين من قبلكم أي طرائق الأنبياء في التحريم والتحليل"
واضح جدا أن القرآن يبين للعرب طرائق الأنبياء وشرعهم في التحريم والتحليل فكيف يدعى جاهل أنه نسخ الكتاب المقدس بما فيه من شرع؟؟
7ـ والدليل على أن القرآن لم ينسخ شرائع الكتاب المقدس أن النبي محمد حكم بشريعة الرجم التي أقرتها التوراة على الزاني والزانية اللذين من خيبر كما جاء في سورة المائدة (48) "فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله"
يقول الإمام الزمخشري: "روي أن شريفا من خيبر زنى بشريفة، وهما محصنان، وحكمهما الرجم بحسب التوراة. فرفضوا رجمهما لشرفهما، فبعثوا رهطا منهم … ليسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، وقالوا إن أمركم محمد بالجلد والتحميم فاقبلوا. وإن أمركم بالرجم فلا تقبلوا. وأرسلوا الزانيين معهم. فأمرهم النبي بالرجم. فأبوا أن يأخذوا به، فجعل بينه وبينهم حكما هو الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا … فشهد بالرجم" وقالوا في ختام القصة أن النبي بعد شهادة الحبر اليهودي ابن صوريا أمر برجمهما. فرجموهما عند باب المسجد، لإقامة حد التوراة عليهما. وهكذا أجمع المفسرون أن أسباب نزول هذه الآية في سورة المائدة هو هذه القصة. وهكذا أقر النبي محمد شرع التوراة الذي هو الرجم ولم ينسخه.

   وجاء في الجلالين "نزلت هذه الآية في اليهود إذ زنى منهم اثنان، فتحاكموا إلى النبي، فحكم عليهما بالرجم. فجيء بالتوراة، فوجد فيها الحكم بالرجم، فغضبوا"

    إن استشهاد النبي محمد بحكم التوراة هو دليل أكيد على أن الكتاب المقدس لم ينسخ.

الفصل السادس
أي كتاب يختص بالناسخ والمنسوخ؟

هذا سؤال في منتهى الأهمية. ينبثق منه عدة أسئلة:
1ـ هل الناسخ والمنسوخ موجود في التوراة؟
2ـ وهل هو موجود في الإنجيل؟
3ـ أو أن المقصود من الناسخ والمنسوخ هو أن القرآن ينسخ ما قبله من كتب؟
4ـ أم أن الناسخ والمنسوخ يقتصر على آيات القرآن الكريم فيما بينها؟
الناسخ والمنسوخ يختص بالقرآن فقط

    الواقع أننا لو درسنا آيات الناسخ والمنسوخ نجدها تخصص هذا الكلام على آيات القرآن فيما بينها ولا علاقة لها بالتوراة والإنجيل لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، فإليك الآيات القرآنية الكريمة، ثم شهادة علماء الإسلام على ذلك:

1ـ  سورة النحل (101) "وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية، والله أعلم بما ينزل، قالوا: إنما أنت مفتر! بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون"
     واضح من هذه الآية أن المقصود هو تبديل آيات القرآن الكريم.

2ـ سورة الحج (52) التي تقول "وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنَّى، ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته، فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان، ثم يُـحكِّـم الله آياته، والله عليم حكيم"
 يفسر الإمامان الجلالان هذه الآية قائلين: "معنى تمنى أي قرأ. ومعنى أمنيته: أي قراءته. وقد قرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سورة النجم بمجلس من قريش، بعد الكلمات "فرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى" بإلقاء الشيطان على لسان الرسول من غير علمه صلى الله عليه وسلم "تلك الغرانيق العلى، وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى" ففرحوا بذلك، ثم أخبره جبريل بما ألقاه الشيطان على لسانه من ذلك فحزن، فسُلِّىَ بهذه الآية.
3ـ سورة البقرة (106) "ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها "
  يقول الجلالان: "نزلت هذه الآية لما طعن الكفار في النسخ وقالوا إن محمدا يأمر أصحابه اليوم بأمر وينهي عنه غدا" 
4ـ الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي يقول في كتابه الإتقان الجزء الثاني ص 22: "النسخ هو مما خص الله به هذه الأمة" (يقصد الأمة العربية [ كنتم خير أمة أظهرت للناس (آل عمران 110)])

خلاصة
 من كل ما تقدم نرى أن النسخ يختص 
بآيات القرآن الكريم لا غير، 
فلا توجد آية واحدة في القرآن، 
ولا يوجد حديث واحد من الأحاديث الشريفة، 
تقول أن القرآن ينسخ الإنجيل.
فمن يدعي أن القرآن قد نسخ الكتاب المقدس
إنما يطعن في القرآن الكريم نفسه 
الذي يشهد للكتاب المقدس 
كما أوضحنا.


----------



## أنين (20 فبراير 2007)

طيب  ياخوية جميل

ماوضحت لي موضوع صور يسوع

وصور مريم والدتة الطاهرة التي لم تتزوج قط

وصور الثالوث القدس من أين لكم بهذي الصور

لم تكن هناك ألات تصوير في عهدهم وأنتم تعرفون

لماذا تصدقون خرفات الصور هذي والله شئ  غريب

يعني كيف لكم أن ترسموا ربكم المزعوم بهذا الشكل

تعالى الله عما يصفون وأنت لم تذكر هذي النقطة

لان عارف أنها !!!............!!!


أكرر شكري لإدارة المنتدى على توفير هذا الحوار

تقبلو خالص الود​


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

يا انين ملاقتيش غير اللون الاصفر علشان تكتبى بيه

وبعدين الصور دى رمزيه وفى فعلا صور حقيقيه لوجه المسيح من الكفن المقدس

وصور العدرا قريبه جدا من الشكل الحقيقى وذلك ماخوذ من ظهوراتها

ياريت تردى بحاجه مفيده يا اما تسكتى احسن


----------



## أنين (21 فبراير 2007)

أخي العزيز steven gerrard

طيب  كيف شفتو الجسد أو الهيكل دا

وإذا كانت صوركم حقيقة فأنا أطلب منكم

أن تضعوها لي صور للمسيح وأمة وأبوة

وغيرهم أريد رؤيتها هنا لكي أطمأن على وجود دليل 

عن حقيقة صور يسوع وأمة وأبوة ضعوها لي هنا الصور الحقيقة

لا المرسومة أو من الفلم الذي عرض حياة المسيح أريد الصورة 

الحقيقية 

تقبلوا خالص الود والإحترام​


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

اولا كده المسيح مالوش اب

صوره وجه السيد المسيح ماخوذه من الكفن المقدس
http://www.jesusiam.com/Heaven1.jpg

اما بالنسبه لصور العذراء مريم فهى رمزيه ومستوحاه الى حد كبير
من ظهوراتها العديده
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_261.htm


----------



## أنين (21 فبراير 2007)

أخي العزيز الرابط التاني لم يفتح معايا

إذا أمكن لك أن تضع ملف بة صور العذارء أو مريم

وأنا أحملها من هنا

ولك خالص الود والإحترام​


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

اختى انين

مش عارف ليه حاسس انك عندك لبس فى بعض الامور

يعنى مره قلتى عايزه صوره لابو المسيح وحضرتك عارفه انه مالوش اب

ودلوقتى عايزه صوره لكما قلتى ( إذا أمكن لك أن تضع ملف بة صور العذارء أو مريم )

مش عارف صراحه ايه او اللى انت كاتباها دى

المهم الموقع ده فيه صور مستوحاه من ظهور العذراء

وصور لاجساد قديسين لم يصبها الفساد.  هو موقع كاثوليكى على فكره علشان ماتستغربيش الاسماء اللى فيه


http://www.marypages.com/indexArabic.html

http://www.marypages.com/IncorruptBodiesArabic.htm

موقع حلو جدا
وربنا يهدى


----------



## GamiL (21 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الذي ارسل يسأل عن الصور الخاصة بالسيد المسيح له المجد و السيدة العذراء والدة الاله الظاهر في الجسد هي صور منها ما رسمه تلميذه لوقا الرسول احدي الاثني عشر رسولا فقد كان طبيبا و رساما و منها ما رسمها كثيرين ممن احبوه و كانوا يقدرون علي الرسم في فترة حياته و بعد قيامته من الاموات و صعوده الي السموات و الصور في الكنيسة و المسيحية بشكل عام ليست للعبادة و لكنها فقط لتذكرنا بهم و كما قال السيد المسيح له المجد انظروا الي نهاية سيرتهم و تمثلوا بايمانهم (عب  13 :  7) تماما مثلما نضع صورة اهلنا و ذوينا في بيوتنا لنتذكرهم لعلنا نمشي علي دربهم و أضف الي ذلك ان هؤلاء من فضل محبة الله لهم يصنع بهم معجزات ليؤكد ان الدرب الذي سلكه هؤلاء هو الدرب الذي يوصل اليه فهم وصلوا و ينبغي ان نسعي لندركهم


----------



## هنا الحق (1 مارس 2007)

سؤال:
لماذا يظن المسلمون أن دينهم هو الحق ؟ هل لديهم أسباب مقنعة 
.
.
.
.
.
..
الـــجــــــــواب:
.
.
.
.

الحمد لله
تحية طيبة وبعد 

 السؤال يبدو للوهلة الأولى منطقيا من شخص لم يدخل في دين الإسلام لكن الذي مارس هذا الدين واعتقد بما فيه وعمل به يعرف فعلا مقدار النّعمة التي يعيش فيها وهو يتفيؤ ظلال هذا الدّين ، وذلك لأسباب كثيرة منها : 

1- أن المسلم يعبد إلها واحدا لا شريك له ، له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى فتتوحّد وجهة المسلم وقصده ويثق بربّه وخالقه ويتوكّل عليه ويطلب منه العون والنّصر والتأييد وهو يؤمن بأنّ ربه على كلّ شيء قدير لا يحتاج إلى زوجة ولا ولد خلق السموات والأرض وهو المحيي المميت الخالق الرازق فيطلب العبد منه الرزق السميع المجيب فيدعوه العبد ويرجو الإجابة التواب الغفور الرحيم فيتوب إليه العبد إذا أذنب وقصّر في عبادة ربّه ، العليم الخبير الشهيد الذي يعلم النيات والسرائر وما في الصّدور فيستحيي العبد أن يقترف الذّنب بظلم نفسه أو ظلم الخلق لأنّ ربّه مطّلع عليه وشاهد ، وهو يعلم أنّ ربّه حكيم يعلم الغيب فيثق في اختيار الربّ له وقدره فيه وأنّ ربّه لم يظلمه وأنّ كلّ قضاء قضاه له فهو خير وإن غابت الحكمة عن العبد . 

2- آثار العبادات الإسلامية على نفس المسلم فالصلاة صلة بينه وبين ربّه إذا دخل فيها بخشوع أحسّ بالسكينة والطمأنينة والرّاحة لأنّه يأوي إلى ركن شديد وهو الله عزّ وجلّ ولذلك كان نبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : أرحنا بالصلاة وكان إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة وكلّ من وقعت له مصيبة فجرّب الصلاة أحسّ بمدد من الصّبر وعزاء عمّا أصابه ذلك لأنّه يتلو كلام ربّه في صلاته وأثر تلاوة كلام الربّ لا يُقارن بأثر قراءة كلام مخلوق وإذا كان كلام بعض الأطبّاء النفسانيين فيه راحة وتخفيف فما بالك بكلام من خلق الطبيب النّفساني . 

وإذا جئنا إلى الزكاة وهي أحد أركان الإسلام فإنها تطهير للنّفس من الشحّ والبخل وتعويد على الكرم ومساعدة للفقراء والمحتاجين وأجر ينفع يوم القيامة كبقيّة العبادات ، ليست باهظة ومرهقة كضرائب البشر وإنما في كلّ 1000 يدفع 25 فقط يؤديها المسلم الصادق عن طواعية نفس لا يتهرّب منها حتى ولو لم يلاحقه أحد . 

وأمّا الصيام فامتناع عن الطعام والنكاح عبادة لله وشعورا بحاجة الجائعين والمحرومين وتذكيرا بنعمة الخالق على المخلوق وأجر بلا حساب . 

والحجّ إلى بيت الله الحرام الذي بناه إبراهيم عليه السلام والتزام بأمر الله ودعاء مستجاب وتعرّف على المسلمين من أقطار الأرض 

3- أنّ الإسلام قد أمر بكلّ خير ونهى عن كلّ شرّ وأمر بسائر الآداب ومحاسن الأخلاق مثل الصّدق والحلم والأناة والرّفق والتواضع والحياء والوفاء بالوعد والوقار والرحمة والعدل والشّجاعة والصّبر والألفة والقناعة والعفّة والإحسان والسّماحة والأمانة والشكر على المعروف وكظم الغيظ ، ويأمر ببرّ الوالدين وصلة الرّحم وإغاثة الملهوف والإحسان إلى الجار وحفظ مال اليتيم ورعايته ورحمة الصغير واحترام الكبير والرّفق بالخدم والحيوانات وإماطة الأذى عن الطريق والكلمة الطيبة والعفو والصّفح عند المقدرة ونصيحة المسلم لأخيه المسلم وقضاء حوائج المسلمين وإنظار المعسر والإيثار والمواساة والتعزية والتبسّم في وجوه الناس وإغاثة الملهوف وعيادة المريض ونصرة المظلوم والهديّة بين الأصحاب وإكرام الضّيف ومعاشرة الزوجة بالمعروف والإنفاق عليها وعلى الأولاد وإفشاء التحية وهي السّلام والاستئذان قبل الدخول إلى البيوت حتى لا يرى الإنسان عورات أصحاب البيت . 

وإذا كان بعض غير المسلمين يفعلون بعض هذه الأمور فإنما يفعلونها من باب الآداب العامة لكنهم لا يرجون جزاء ولا ثوابا من الله ولا فوزا ولا فلاحا يوم القيامة . 

وإذا جئنا إلى ما نهى الإسلام عنه لوجدناه في مصلحة الفرد والمجتمع وكلّ النواهي لحماية العلاقة بين الربّ والعبد وبين الإنسان ونفسه وبين الإنسان وبني جنسه . ولنأخذ هذه الأمثلة الكثيرة لتوضيح المقصود : 

فقد جاء الإسلام بالنهي عن الشرك بالله وعبادة غير الله وأنّ عبادة غير الله تعاسة وشقاء والنهي عن إتيان الكهان والعرافين وعن تصديقهم والنهي عن السحر الذي يعمل للتفريق بين شخصين أو الجمع بينهما وعن الاعتقاد في تأثير النجوم والكواكب في الحوادث وحياة الناس  والنهي عن سب الدهر لأن الله هو الذي يصرفه والنهي عن الطيرة وهي التشاؤم .   

والنهي عن إبطال الأعمال كما إذا قصد الرياء والسمعة والمن . 

وعن الانحناء أو السجود لغير الله  وعن الجلوس مع المنافقين أو الفساق استئناسا بهم أو إيناسا لهم . 

وعن التلاعن بلعنة الله أو بغضبه أو بالنار. 

والنهي عن البول في الماء الراكد وعن قضاء الحاجة على قارعة الطريق وفي ظل الناس وفي موارد الماء وعن استقبال القبلة واستدبارها ببول أو غائط  . والنهي أن يمسك الرجل ذكره بيمينه وهو يبول وعن السلام على من يقضي حاجته ونهي المستيقظ من نومه عن  إدخال يده في الإناء حتى يغسلها . 

والنهي عن التنفل عند طلوع الشمس وعند زوالها وعند غروبها وهي تطلع وتغرب بين قرني شيطان . 

والنهي عن الصلاة وهو بحضرة طعام يشتهيه وعن الصلاة وهو يدافع البول والغائط والريح  لأن كل ذلك يشغل المصلي ويصرفه عن الخشوع المطلوب  . 

والنهي أن يرفع المصلي صوته في الصلاة فيؤذي المؤمنين وعن مواصلة قيام الليل إذا أصابه النعاس بل ينام ثم يقوم وعن قيام الليل كله وبخاصة إذا كان ذلك تباعا . 

وأيضا النهي أن يخرج المصلي من صلاته إذا شك في الحدث حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا . 

والنهي عن الشراء والبيع ونشد الضالة في المساجد لأنها أماكن العبادة وذكر الله فلا يليق فعل الأمور الدنيوية فيها . 

والنهي عن الإسراع بالمشي إذا أقيمت الصلاة بل يمشي وعليه السكينة والوقار والنهي عن التباهي في المساجد وعن تزيينها بتحمير أو تصفير أو زخرفة وكل ما يشغل المصلين 

والنهي أن يصل يوما بيوم في الصوم دون إفطار بينهما والنهي أن تصوم المرأة صيام نافلة وبعلها شاهد إلا بإذنه   

والنهي عن البناء على القبور أوتعليتها ورفعها والجلوس عليها والمشي بينها بالنعال وإنارتها والكتابة عليها و نبشها والنهي عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد 

والنهي عن النياحة وعن شق الثوب ونشر الشعر لموت ميت والنهي عن نعي أهل الجاهلية أما مجرد الإخبار بموت الميت فلا حرج فيه . 

والنهي عن أكل الربا والنهي عن كلّ أنواع البيوع التي تشتمل على  الجهالة والتغرير والخداع ، والنهي عن بيع الدم والخمر والخنزير والأصنام وكل شيْء حرمه الله فثمنه حرام بيعا وشراء وكذلك النهي عن النجش وهو أن يزيد في ثمن السلعة من لا يريد شراءها كما يحصل في كثير من المزادات والنهي عن كتم عيوب السلعة وإخفائها عند بيعها ، والنهي عن بيع ما لا يملك وعن بيع الشيء قبل أن يحوزه والنهي أن يبيع الرجل على بيع أخيه وأن يشتري على شراء أخيه وأن يسوم على سوم أخيه ، والنهي عن بيع الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها وتنجو من العاهة والنهي عن التطفيف في المكيال والميزان ، والنهي عن الاحتكار ونهي الشريك في الأرض أو النخل وما شابهها عن بيع نصيبه حتى يعرضه على شريكه والنهي عن أكل أموال اليتامى ظلما واجتناب أكل القمار والنهي عن الميسر والغصب والنهي عن أخذ الرشوة وإعطائها والنهي عن نهب أموال الناس والنهي عن أكل أموالهم بالباطل وكذلك أخذها بقصد إتلافها والنهي عن بخس الناس أشياءهم والنهي عن كتمان اللقطة وتغييبها وعن أخذ اللقطة إلا لمن يعرفها والنهي عن الغش بأنواعه والنهي عن الاستدانة بدين لايريد وفاءه  والنهي أن يأخذ المسلم من مال أخيه المسلم شيئا إلا بطيب نفس منه وما أخذ بسيف الحياء فهو حرام  والنهي عن قبول الهدية بسبب الشفاعة   

والنهي عن التبتل وهو ترك النكاح والنهي عن الاختصاء والنهي عن الجمع بين الأختين والنهي عن الجمع بين المرأة وعمتها والمرأة وخالتها لا الكبرى على الصغرى ولا الصغرى على الكبرى خشية القطيعة والنهي عن الشغار وهو أن يقول مثلا زوجني ابنتك أو أختك على أن أزوجك ابنتي أو أختي فتكون هذه مقابل الأخرى وهذا ظلم وحرام  والنهي عن نكاح المتعة وهو نكاح إلى متفق عليه بين الطرفين ينتهي العقد بانتهاء الأجل ، والنهي عن وطء المرأة في المحيض وإنما يأتيها بعد أن تتطهر والنهي عن إتيان المرأة في دبرها والنهي أن يخطب الرجل على خطبة أخيه حتى يترك أو يأذن له والنهي أن تنكح الثيب حتى تستأمر والبكر حتى تستأذن والنهي عن التهنئة بقولهم بالرفاء والبنين لأنها من تهنئة الجاهلية وأهل الجاهلية كانوا يكرهون الإناث ، والنهي أن تكتم المطلقة ما خلق الله في رحمها ، والنهي أن يحدث الزوج والزوجة بما يكون بينهما من أمور الاستمتاع والنهي عن إفساد المرأة على زوجها والنهي عن اللعب بالطلاق والنهي أن تسأل المرأة طلاق أختها سواء كانت زوجة أو مخطوبة  مثل أن تسأل المرأة الرجل أن يطلق زوجته لتتزوجه ، ونهي المرأة أن تنفق من مال زوجها إلا بإذنه ونهي المرأة أن تهجر فراش زوجها فإن فعلت دون عذر شرعي لعنتها الملائكة والنهي أن ينكح الرجل امرأة أبيه والنهي أن يطأ الرجل امرأة  فيها حمل من غيره والنهي أن يعزل الرجل عن زوجته الحرة إلا بإذنها والنهي أن يطرق الرجل أهله ويفاجأهم ليلا إذا قدم من سفر فإذا أخبرهم بوقت قدومه فلا حرج ، ونهي الزوج أن يأخذ من مهر زوجته بغير طيب نفس منها  ، والنهي عن الإضرار بالزوجة لتفتدي منه بالمال . 

ونهي النساء عن التبرج  والنهي عن المبالغة في ختان المرأة والنهي أن تدخل المرأة أحدا بيت زوجها إلا بإذنه ويكفي إذنه العام إذا لم يخالف الشرع والنهي عن التفريق بين الوالدة وولدها و النهي عن الدياثة والنهي عن إطلاق النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية وعن اتباع النظرة النظرة . 

والنهي عن الميتة سواء ماتت بالغرق أو الخنق أو الصعق أو السقوط  من مكان مرتفع وعن الدم ولحم الخنزير وما ذبح على غير اسم الله وما ذبح للأصنام . 

والنهي عن أكل لحم الجلالة وهي الدابة التي تتغذى على القاذورات والنجاسات وكذا شرب لبنها وعن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع وكل ذي مخلب من الطير وأكل لحم الحمار الأهلي والنهي عن صبر البهائم وهو أن تمسك ثم ترمى بشيئ إلى أن تموت أو أن تحبس بلا علف ،  والنهي عن الذبح بالسن والظفر وأن يذبح بهيمة بحضرة أخرى وأن يحد الشفرة أمامها . 

في اللباس والزينة 

النهي عن الإسراف في اللباس وعن الذهب  للرجال والنهي عن التعري وعن المشي عريانا وعن كشف الفخذ . 

والنهي عن إسبال الثياب وعن جرها خيلاء وعن لبس ثوب الشهرة 

والنهي عن شهادة الزور والنهي عن قذف المحصنة والنهي عن قذف البريء وعن البهتان . 

والنهي عن الهمز واللمز والتنابز بالألقاب والغيبة والنميمة  والسخرية بالمسلمين وعن التفاخر بالأحساب والطعن في الأنساب وعن السباب والشتم والفحش والخنا والبذاءة وكذلك الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم .   

والنهي عن الكذب ومن أشده الكذب في المنام  مثل اختلاق الرؤى والمنامات لتحصيل فضيلة أو كسب مادي أو تخويفا لمن بينه وبينهم عداوة 

والنهي أن يزكي المرء نفسه والنهي عن النجوى فلا يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث من أجل أن ذلك يحزنه ، وعن لعن المؤمن ولعن من لايستحق اللعن . 

والنهي عن سب الأموات والنهي عن الدعاء بالموت أو تمنيه لضر نزل به وعن الدعاء على النفس والأولاد والخدم والأموال . 

والنهي عن الأكل مما بين أيدي الآخرين وعن الأكل من وسط الطعام وإنما يأكل من حافته وجوانبه فإن البركة تنزل وسط الطعام وعن الشرب من ثلمة الإناء المكسور حتى لايؤذي نفسه وعن الشرب من فم الإناء والنهي عن التنفس فيه وأن يأكل الشخص وهو منبطح على بطنه ، والنهي عن الجلوس على مائدة يشرب عليها الخمر 

والنهي عن ترك النار في البيت موقدة حين النوم والنهي أن يبيت الرجل وفي يده غمر مثل الزهومة والزفر والنهي عن النوم على البطن ، والنهي أن يحدث الإنسان بالرؤيا القبيحة أو أن يفسرها  لأنها من تلاعب الشيطان 

والنهي عن قتل النفس بغير حق ، والنهي عن قتل الأولاد خشية الفقر والنهي عن الانتحار والنهي عن الزنا و النهي عن اللواط وشرب الخمر وعصره وحمله وبيعه والنهي عن إرضاء الناس بسخط الله ،  والنهي عن نهر الوالدين وقول أف لهما ، والنهي عن انتساب الولد لغير أبيه والنهي عن التعذيب بالنار والنهي عن تحريق الأحياء والأموات بالنار والنهي عن المثلة وهي تشويه جثث القتلى ، والنهي عن الإعانة على الباطل والتعاون على الإثم والعدوان  والنهي عن إطاعة أحد في معصية الله   والنهي عن الحلف كاذبا وعن اليمين الغموس  والنهي أن يستمع لحديث قوم بغير إذنهم  والنهي عن النظر إلى العورات والنهي أن يدّعي ما ليس له والنهي أن يتشبع بما لم يعط وأن يسعى إلى أن يحمد بما لم يفعل والنهي عن الاطلاع في بيت قوم بغير إذنهم والنهي عن الإسراف والتبذير والنهي عن اليمين الآثمة والتجسس وسوء الظن  بالصالحين والصالحات والنهي عن التحاسد والتباغض والتدابر  والنهي عن التمادي في الباطل والنهي عن الكبر والفخر والخيلاء والإعجاب بالنفس والفرح والمرح أشرا وبطرا والنهي أن يعود المسلم في صدقتة ولو بشرائها ، والنهي عن استيفاء العمل من الأجير وعدم إيفائه أجره و النهي عن عدم العدل في العطية بين الأولاد  ، والنهي أن يوصي بماله كله ويترك ورثته فقراء فإن فعل فلا تنفذ وصيته إلا في الثلث والنهي عن سوء الجوار والنهي عن المضارة في الوصية والنهي عن هجر المسلم فوق ثلاثة أيام دون سبب شرعي والنهي عن الخذف وهو رمي الحصاة بين أصبعين لأنها مظنة الأذى مثل فقء العين وكسر السن    ، والنهي عن الوصية لوارث لأن الله قد أعطى الورثة حقوقهم ، والنهي عن إيذاء الجار ، والنهي عن إشارة المسلم لأخيه بالسلاح والنهي عن تعاطي السيف مسلولا خشية الإيذاء  والنهي أن يفرق بين اثنين إلا بإذنهما ، والنهي عن ردّ الهدية إذا لم يكن فيها محذور شرعي ، والنهي عن الإسراف والتبذير ، والنهي عن إعطاء المال للسفهاء ، ونهي الناس أن يتمنى ما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض من الرجال والنساء  والنهي عن إبطال الصدقات بالمن والأذى ، والنهي عن كتمان الشهادة ، والنهي عن قهر اليتيم ونهر السائل ، والنهي عن التداوي بالدواء الخبيث فإن الله لم يجعل شفاء الأمة فيما حرم عليها  والنهي عن قتل النساء والصبيان في الحرب  ، والنهي أن يفخر أحد على أحد ، والنهي عن إخلاف الوعد ، والنهي عن خيانة الأمانة والنهي عن سؤال الناس دون حاجة والنهي أن يروع المسلم أخاه المسلم أو يأخذ متاعه لاعبا أو جادا والنهي أن يرجع الشخص في هبته وعطيته إلا الوالد فيما أعطى ولده  والنهي عن ممارسة الطب بغير خبرة  والنهي عن قتل النمل والنحل والهدهد والنهي أن ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل والمرأة إلى عورة المرأة والنهي عن الجلوس بين اثنين إلا بإذنهما والنهي عن جعل السلام للمعرفة وإنما يسلم على من عرف ومن لم يعرف والنهي عن جعل اليمين حائلة بين الحالف وعمل البر بل يأتي الذي هو خير ويكفر عن يمينه والنهي عن القضاء بين الخصمين وهو غضبان  أو يقضي لأحدهما دون أن يسمع كلام الآخر والنهي أن يمر الرجل في السوق ومعه ما يؤذي المسلمين كالأدوات الحادة المكشوفة ، والنهي أن يقيم الرجل الرجل من مجلسه ثم يقعد فيه ،  والنهي أن يقوم الرجل من عند أخيه حتى يستأذن . 

إلى غير ذلك من الأوامر والنواهي التي جاءت لسعادة الإنسان وسعادة البشرية ، فهل رأيت أو عرفت أيها السائل دينا مثل هذا الدّين ؟ 

أعد قراءة الجواب ثمّ سائل نفسك : أليس من الخسارة أن لا تكون أحد أتباعه ؟ 

قال الله تعالى في القرآن العظيم : ( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ) (85) سورة آل عمران 



ملاحظــــــــــه,,,,,,
(( يعتقد الكثير من ااخواننا المسيحيين اننا نحن المسلمون لا نؤمن بعيسى ! بينما في الحقيقة اننا نؤمن بأن عيسى نبي مرسل من الله وهذا هو الحق وان مريم عذراء وولدت عيسى بمعجزة من الله واننا نحن المسلمون نحب عيسى ويوجد سورة في القرآن باسم (مــريــم) وسورة بأسم (آل عمران) ويتحدث الله بهما عن النبي عيسى عليه السلام وامه مريم العذراء . ويجب ان يعرف المسيحيون ان الدين المسيحي كان هو الدين الحق وكن انزل الله بعده دين الاسلام وهو آخر الاديان واصحها وافضلها ولن يدخل الجنة من لم يكن مسلما))..
لقول الله تعالى في القرآن العظيم :

( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ) (85) سورة آل عمران 



وختاما أتمنى لكِ ولكلّ من قرأ هذا الجواب التوفيق لسلوك سبيل الصواب واتّباع الحـــقّ

واتكنى منكم ان تقولو لله في صلاتكم (يارب ارني الحق حقا وارزقني اتباعه وارني الباطل باطلا وارزقني اجتنابه)

، والله يحفظنا وإياكم من كلّ سوء ..


----------

